# Doob's and Racer's Joint Venture!!



## Doobieus (Oct 8, 2011)

As I stated in my previous journal:


> "I'd like to welcome anyone to my journal to comment and follow and such. However with that being stated I will not tolerate any haters or asshats. There's a big difference in being an asshole and giving constructive criticism. So basically if you don't have anything constructive or nice to say, go ahead and click that back button real quick ."


This applies any journal I'm directly involved with.

Well after a damned long time, I am back with another journal. Different setup, different nutes, different journal partner and different pretty much everything. The only thing that isn't different is my undying love for sweet miss Mary Jane herself. My new journal partner is Racerboy, however you never know Mindmelted may join in. I guess we shall see, anyhow moving along.

The Kushberry is 5 weeks old give or take a day, the Bluewidow is 3 weeks give or take a day. They are about 2 1/2 week apart in age. Going to flip to 12/12 in 2 to 3 weeks more than likely. Was using distilled water until running into sulfur deficencies, I have since switched back to spring water.

*Light:*
Veg: 250 MH
Bloom: 250 HPS
Supplement: CFL's

*Nutes:*
Humboldt Nutrients: 
Master A/B
Flavorful
Prozyme 
Roots
Sea Cal
Sea Mag
Honey

Emerald Triangle Humboldt's Own: 
Bushmaster
*
Medium:*
50% Fox Farm: Ocean Forest
50% Organicare: Pure Earth Indoor/Aeration mix
5 gallons per plant
*
Strains:*
DNA Genetics: Kushberry
DinaFem: Bluewidow
*
Method:*
LST

Racerboy should be posting his grow information/introduction soon as well. Here are some slightly recent pictures, I will post more later on. These are of the KB, the BW pictures will be in the next update as well.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 8, 2011)

heyo... 
i thought i'd tell you a bit about my half of this journal..

lighting

veg... 250 mh sunpulse bulb, 6k

flower.. 400 mh sunpulse bulb, 3k

4 bulb t5, mixed spectrum bulbs for all phases of growth for side lighting..

nutrient

assortment of advanced nutrients products and a few others as needed...

strains

sour hazy jones by connouseur
sour strawberry kush by bog
g13 x hp by sensi
pre98 bubba fem by the cali connection

soil
fox farms ocean forest

training
a mix of lst and supercropping


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 8, 2011)

so, as you can see, me and my girl doobieus have decided to do a joint journal, which i loved the idea of after her last joint one with our buddy mindmelted.. 
my plants are idk, about 2 months old or so as of now, still vegging the crap out of them... i am starting to see some alternating nodes, so i'm probably going to start flowering pretty soon here..
i'll get some pix up as soon as i get up off of my lazy arse and take some new ones of the girls.. not much has really been going on up till this point other then the basic veg and training to keep them short using some lst as i've heard that the sour hazy jones is going to get huge in flower..


----------



## Scrogreen (Oct 8, 2011)

First one in on this biatch! Now going doob and racer! Subed and here all the way!!! Now I gotz to go smoke! lol


----------



## AllAboutIt (Oct 8, 2011)

im along for the ride


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 8, 2011)

cool, thanks both of you, and welcome to the grow(s), lol... should be pretty interesting as the two grow thing tends to keep it kind of interesting from what i've seen in the past of the dual grow journals..


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 8, 2011)

cool, i just found some pix of the girls when they were wee lads, just to get things up to speed and get some pix in the journal as a journal without pix is not much of a journal imho, lol..


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 8, 2011)

as you can see, i started them off in 20 oz solo cups under a few cfls for the first week or two of life, and started lst on them pretty early as well..


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks for joining up you two and welcome to the grow .


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 8, 2011)

here's some newer pix of the girls.. i moved them out of the solo cups into one gallon milk containers until they sex, then they will go into five gallon containers for the completion of the grow..
as you can see, it's only a small grow space that i've got to work with, a closet about 3 x 3 x 6 or so, but i do what i can with what i got... anyhoo's, here's some newer pix..


----------



## Scrogreen (Oct 8, 2011)

The pics are looking good!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey there, I hit the new sig my boy Racer has and bam I'm here lol !! Subbed up for sure guy's/gal's, I consider RB to be one of my most trusted internet friends so any firend of his is sure a friend of mine too . 
Lookin forwards to seein more from this joint venture, great idea too. All is rockin strong for both of you atm, it's gonna be a good show.

Stay Up!!


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 9, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Hey there, I hit the new sig my boy Racer has and bam I'm here lol !! Subbed up for sure guy's/gal's, I consider RB to be one of my most trusted internet friends so any firend of his is sure a friend of mine too .
> Lookin forwards to seein more from this joint venture, great idea too. All is rockin strong for both of you atm, it's gonna be a good show.
> 
> Stay Up!!


Thanks for joining up Skunkmunkie, welcome to the grow . Yeah Racer is a very good friend of mine as well, and ditto .


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 9, 2011)

Here's some more pics of the ladies, KB is still getting over it's deficiencies. The switch back to spring water made her very happy to say the least. She's grown quite a bit since the last pic which was about 6 days ago, seeing interchanging nodes so she's definitely reached maturity.

The BW is a stout little thing, very strong development lately. I like the BW better for early LST, looks far better than the KB did at that age. The sites are just more uniform with the BW. The BW started out with purple hued leaves, but has since greened out. I am excited to see if she will exhibit any fall colors in bloom.

Yes the plants are in the same container, yes it has a separator going all the way down between both plants, yes the roots will be fine and yes there are drainage holes .


----------



## splifchris (Oct 9, 2011)

Looking really really nice!!! subbed!!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 9, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Here's some more pics of the ladies, KB is still getting over it's deficiencies. The switch back to spring water made her very happy to say the least. She's grown quite a bit since the last pic which was about 6 days ago, seeing interchanging nodes so she's definitely reached maturity.
> 
> The BW is a stout little thing, very strong development lately. I like the BW better for early LST, looks far better than the KB did at that age. The sites are just more uniform with the BW. The BW started out with purple hued leaves, but has since greened out. I am excited to see if she will exhibit any fall colors in bloom.
> 
> ...


 damn, she's a bushy ass bitch isn't she?? i can't get over how bushy she's getting.. looking good girl..


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 9, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Hey there, I hit the new sig my boy Racer has and bam I'm here lol !! Subbed up for sure guy's/gal's, I consider RB to be one of my most trusted internet friends so any firend of his is sure a friend of mine too .
> Lookin forwards to seein more from this joint venture, great idea too. All is rockin strong for both of you atm, it's gonna be a good show.
> 
> Stay Up!!


 lol, yah, my girl doobieus put that all together skunk, she's got a lot of talent, even if she doesn't think so.. and yah, i'm pretty awesome, what can i say, lol... i kid, i kid.. but thanks for the kind words m8..


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 9, 2011)

splifchris said:


> Looking really really nice!!! subbed!!!


 thanks m8, and welcome to the grow.. should be pretty interesting to say the least..


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 9, 2011)

splifchris said:


> Looking really really nice!!! subbed!!!


 Thanks Splif and welcome to the grow, should be a good one .



racerboy71 said:


> damn, she's a bushy ass bitch isn't she?? i can't get over how bushy she's getting.. looking good girl..


 Yeah well this is the only time bush is acceptable on a female personally . Lol yeah man she's a biggin' .



racerboy71 said:


> lol, yah, my girl doobieus put that all together skunk, she's got a lot of talent, even if she doesn't think so.. and yah, i'm pretty awesome, what can i say, lol... i kid, i kid.. but thanks for the kind words m8..


Lol oh whatever dude , thanks though. Yeah you are pretty awesome, when you're not a pain in the ass lol jk . Surprised Mind hasn't chimed in yet lol.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 9, 2011)

hey, did you get that link i sent you on hoo yet??


----------



## mccumcumber (Oct 9, 2011)

Good lookin' grows you two got goin on! Can't wait to see the flowers on those babies.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 9, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> hey, did you get that link i sent you on hoo yet??


 Hoo Hoo Hoo said the owl.



mccumcumber said:


> Good lookin' grows you two got goin on! Can't wait to see the flowers on those babies.


We can't wait either, and welcome to the grow .


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 9, 2011)

well, i was looking at the plants some last night, trying to sex them and what not, and out of five, i think only one looks like a dude, one of the two sour hazy jones... i can't believe it honestly as last time i had like 6 out of ten be males, and this time i had much better results..
i know that i read in the grow bible that one way to get more girls was to give them less hours of light in veg in the first couple of weeks, so i did that this time, and i am actually starting to believe there maybe some truth to this theory as last time i gave them 24 hours of light, and got way more males then females.. not sure if i'm sold yet, but i'm about 80% sure, lol...


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 9, 2011)

hey skunk, have you ever done any sort of experimenting with light times in early veg and sex of plants on your own??
i know that you can't believe everything that you read in a book, and especially not a jorge cervante's book to boot, but i'm really interested in learning how to get more females from seed for obvious reasons, and the whole less light theory really has my wondering, especially after getting the results i did with this grow..


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 9, 2011)

Could've sworn high humidity and high N in Veg starting early, was a good way to promote females also. Glad to see you got more gals this time around. I'm interested in this light theory, as my ratio of females/males has always been decent with different periods of light. So if there is any truth/scientific explanation behind that theory I'd be very interested to know.


----------



## Scrogreen (Oct 9, 2011)

I havnt heard that b4 but then again Im more into getting already rooted clones. There has to be a way to increse F over M.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 9, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Yeah well this is the only time bush is acceptable on a female personally . Lol yeah man she's a biggin' .


I like you already

High racer, definately subbin for this.

Can't wait to see all theese babies.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 9, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I like you already
> 
> High racer, definately subbin for this.
> 
> Can't wait to see all theese babies.



thanks last wood, and yah, doobs is a very likable girl, what can i say.. she's more of the rough and tumble type and not the bunny bunny foo foo type like a lot of the girls on here are, lol.. but yah, she's as solid as solid comes, what can i say, she stole my heart, lol.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 9, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> thanks last wood, and yah, doobs is a very likable girl, what can i say.. she's more of the rough and tumble type and not the bunny bunny foo foo type like a lot of the girls on here are, lol.. but yah, she's as solid as solid comes, what can i say, she stole my heart, lol.


 and not only that, but she's helped me more than she'll ever know when i first got here and made me feel welcomed.. i hate her for it though as i now feel i have to be nice and welcoming to other newbies, lol. j/k..


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 9, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I like you already
> 
> High racer, definately subbin for this.
> 
> Can't wait to see all theese babies.


 Lol thanks and welcome to the grow.



racerboy71 said:


> thanks last wood, and yah, doobs is a very likable girl, what can i say.. she's more of the rough and tumble type and not the bunny bunny foo foo type like a lot of the girls on here are, lol.. but yah, she's as solid as solid comes, what can i say, she stole my heart, lol.


 Yeah not too down with the whole frilly bunny foo foo thing, but to each is their own I guess. Awww you're getting all sappy on me Racer, lol much love back at you man.



racerboy71 said:


> and not only that, but she's helped me more than she'll ever know when i first got here and made me feel welcomed.. i hate her for it though as i now feel i have to be nice and welcoming to other newbies, lol. j/k..


Yeah that bitch slap softened you up I see? Lol just playing dude, I remember that and I'm happy that you've done well. Also I'm glad to see you contributing and welcoming/helping other now. Keep up the great work buddy , ah hell now I'm getting sappy lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 9, 2011)

Scrogreen said:


> I havnt heard that b4 but then again Im more into getting already rooted clones. There has to be a way to increse F over M.


What the light thing or the high N and RH?


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 9, 2011)

Geez u two get a room.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 9, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Geez u two get a room.


 Yeah uh no, wrong parts. He couldn't wear a dress the way I'd like it anyway lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 9, 2011)

im subd in


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 9, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> hey skunk, have you ever done any sort of experimenting with light times in early veg and sex of plants on your own??
> i know that you can't believe everything that you read in a book, and especially not a jorge cervante's book to boot, but i'm really interested in learning how to get more females from seed for obvious reasons, and the whole less light theory really has my wondering, especially after getting the results i did with this grow..


I'm still not sold on it all tbh mate and personally think it's "growers superstition" myself really. 
I run my veg closet lights 17 on and 7 off (blue spec), add in extra N in with the first feeding with nutes and keep the temp's pretty warm too as my veg cab is built into my flowering room so it's well insulated heat wise. And I still pull a 50:50 ratio male/female each way with regs... 
I've been running this room/set up here for 2 years now too (24/7 constant flower room) and still my luck is the same mate lol. 
Also my flower room light cycle isn't running at 12/12 either, but 11 on and 13 off, just how I've always been doin it really and it has pulled great results too, but overall plants sex from reg seeds will always be a 50/50 shot. Just my opinion from my own exp' with trying it though mate, and tbh I only keep the light cycles goin on as it's an hour cheaper on the electric bill lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 9, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> im subd in


 Welcome to the grow Dizzle Frost .


----------



## Scrogreen (Oct 9, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> and not only that, but she's helped me more than she'll ever know when i first got here and made me feel welcomed.. i hate her for it though as i now feel i have to be nice and welcoming to other newbies, lol. j/k..


LOL Well your doing a good job racer! Your the only one to welcome me around here! lol. Oh no.... does that mean you pasted the torch?


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 9, 2011)

Scrogreen said:


> LOL Well your doing a good job racer! Your the only one to welcome me around here! lol. Oh no.... does that mean you pasted the torch?


 nah man, i was just fucking around, i still like to welcome some of the new members around here..  ... it tends to make me feel all warm and fuzzy inside, lol..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 10, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Welcome to the grow Dizzle Frost .


 kewl ...i like to see the kushberry as i have some to  its a nice lineup


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 10, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> it tends to make me feel all warm and fuzzy inside, lol..


 That's what she said ooooh ba-zing!!





Dizzle Frost said:


> kewl ...i like to see the kushberry as i have some to  its a nice lineup


Thanks Dizzle, yeah I think this line up is a really nice variety. Lol I got a little over berried with this one though, but hey good smoke is good smoke right?


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 10, 2011)

Scrogreen said:


> LOL Well your doing a good job racer! Your the only one to welcome me around here! lol. Oh no.... does that mean you pasted the torch?


 *WELCOME* Scrogreen!!

Yes that just happened, yes you just got welcomed .


----------



## Scrogreen (Oct 10, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> *WELCOME* Scrogreen!!
> 
> Yes that just happened, yes you just got welcomed .


lol. Thank you! Is it time for a little shake.......and bake? lol


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 10, 2011)

Scrogreen said:


> lol. Thank you! Is it time for a little shake.......and bake? lol


 ....and I helped!!

Not really, but hey gotta love old commercials lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 10, 2011)

Looking good RB and Doobs.........


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 10, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Looking good RB and Doobs.........


 holy canoli, look who popped in... i was starting to wonder if you were a figment of my imagination, lol.. nice to see you mind..


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 10, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> holy canoli, look who popped in... i was starting to wonder if you were a figment of my imagination, lol.. nice to see you mind..


Got out of the cave for a bit...


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 10, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Got out of the cave for a bit...


 wish i had me a man cave to hang out in.. oh well, anyhoo's, always nice to see you out and about kind sir..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 10, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> wish i had me a man cave to hang out in.. oh well, anyhoo's, always nice to see you out and about kind sir..


 i always figured you for a fellow cave dweller to RB lol

a basement is a garage for man parking


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 10, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i always figured you for a fellow cave dweller to RB lol
> 
> a basement is a garage for man parking


 lol, i like that dizzle.. good stuff, lol.. i wish i had a basement i could hang out in chill in.. but, well, i don't, lol..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 10, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, i like that dizzle.. good stuff, lol.. i wish i had a basement i could hang out in chill in.. but, well, i don't, lol..


 im gonna put a coffee cup out on the table tonight that says "Racerboys Basement Fund" we will get you a basement!!!!!!!!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 10, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> im gonna put a coffee cup out on the table tonight that says "Racerboys Basement Fund" we will get you a basement!!!!!!!!!


 well, i have a basement, it's just not very livable, or much of a chill spot, lol.. more of a bat cave than a man cave, and not as in batman, but real live bats, lol.. not really, but it is dark and dreary down there..
also have an attick, but it has no form of floors or anything.. that's the place that i'd like to refinish and turn into a man cave, but it'd take a lot of work and some money for sure..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 10, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> well, i have a basement, it's just not very livable, or much of a chill spot, lol.. more of a bat cave than a man cave, and not as in batman, but real live bats, lol.. not really, but it is dark and dreary down there..
> also have an attick, but it has no form of floors or anything.. that's the place that i'd like to refinish and turn into a man cave, but it'd take a lot of work and some money for sure..


 well that sa start ~! if i lived closer id help you renovate it for no cost....but supplies still cost a kewl fortune anymore...10 yrs ago drywall ws $4 a sheet, now its $11 lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 10, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> well that sa start ~! if i lived closer id help you renovate it for no cost....but supplies still cost a kewl fortune anymore...10 yrs ago drywall ws $4 a sheet, now its $11 lol


 damn, that's crazy.. the thing is, prices for everything go up, but i don't seem to be making anymore money to be making up for it, lol.. oh well, one day, one day..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 10, 2011)

yea some day...thats what keep me on the hunt for my dreams lol

i jus wanna get this chopper done for winter but i dont think its financialy gonna happen


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 10, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> yea some day...thats what keep me on the hunt for my dreams lol
> 
> i jus wanna get this chopper done for winter but i dont think its financialy gonna happen


 what kind of choper dizzle?? like a heli?? lol, i know it's a stupid question, lol, but i don't know of many other types of choppers other than what some people call guns, lol, and i don't think you're building an ak or w/e, lol..


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 10, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Looking good RB and Doobs.........


 YAY!! Mind chimed in!!

AWWW he's not on anymore!!

Glad you could make it, we've been missing you. You need to drop by more often, it's good to see you around though .



racerboy71 said:


> holy canoli, look who popped in... i was starting to wonder if you were a figment of my imagination, lol.. nice to see you mind..


 Pffffft no that's me I thought you knew?!



racerboy71 said:


> wish i had me a man cave to hang out in.. oh well, anyhoo's, always nice to see you out and about kind sir..


 Coolest man cave EVER!!



racerboy71 said:


> what kind of choper dizzle?? like a heli?? lol, i know it's a stupid question, lol, but i don't know of many other types of choppers other than what some people call guns, lol, and i don't think you're building an ak or w/e, lol..


 Pretty sure he's talking about a motorcycle.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 10, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> YAY!! Mind chimed in!!
> 
> AWWW he's not on anymore!!
> 
> ...


 damn, i feel like such an asshole now doobs, lol, yah, i'm sure that's what he means as i've seen some bikes in his avi in the past.. damn, i really do feel like such a tool... lol...
here i was picturing him in his man cave putting together either a big ass helicopter or some sk's or what have you all sons of guns style and shit..


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 10, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> damn, i feel like such an asshole now doobs, lol, yah, i'm sure that's what he means as i've seen some bikes in his avi in the past.. damn, i really do feel like such a tool... lol...
> here i was picturing him in his man cave putting together either a big ass helicopter or some sk's or what have you all sons of guns style and shit..


 Lol it's all good dude it happens, don't sweat it too much now.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 10, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> what kind of choper dizzle?? like a heli?? lol, i know it's a stupid question, lol, but i don't know of many other types of choppers other than what some people call guns, lol, and i don't think you're building an ak or w/e, lol..


 same frame, whitewall tires..basicly this bober style bike but in pearl blue metal flake 


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/714/suckerpunchsallystradit.jpg/


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 10, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> same frame, whitewall tires..basicly this bober style bike but in pearl blue metal flake


 That's purdy, you should post some pics when you get that finished Dizzle.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 10, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> That's purdy, you should post some pics when you get that finished Dizzle.


 damn striaght i will ...might even throw up a few you tubes of a burnout an wheelies lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 10, 2011)

and yah, it was nice to have mind poke his head in, even if it was only for two damn seconds, lol..


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 10, 2011)

You two know how to steal the show...this should be good so im subbed....rep to you both............


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 10, 2011)

Seems like I have quite a few friends already in here. Hi doobs. Sup everyone else. Line up sounds good. Hope all goes well for u.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 10, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Seems like I have quite a few friends already in here. Hi doobs. Sup everyone else. Line up sounds good. Hope all goes well for u.


 that karma.. i know .. it feels like we should all have a big group hug up in here right?? lol.. i kid i kid, but i do appreciate everyone stopping by for sure..
and welcome to you too dsb.. always glad to see you out and about..


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 10, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> You two know how to steal the show...this should be good so im subbed....rep to you both............


 Welcome to the grow DSB and thanks, pretty excited to see how this dual journal will pan out.



karmas a bitch said:


> Seems like I have quite a few friends already in here. Hi doobs. Sup everyone else. Line up sounds good. Hope all goes well for u.


 Hey Karma, thanks for the kind words and welcome to the grow.


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 10, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> that karma.. I know .. It feels like we should all have a big group hug up in here right?? Lol.. I kid i kid, but i do appreciate everyone stopping by for sure..
> And welcome to you too dsb.. Always glad to see you out and about..


now i got to come up with something good for my grow journal.....might have to hire kevin murphy..hes good at getting the word out.......lol....good luck to both of you


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 10, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Welcome to the grow DSB and thanks, pretty excited to see how this dual journal will pan out.
> 
> 
> YOU COULDN'T OF PICKED A BETTER PERSON...RACERBOY IS ONE GOOD GUY.......


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 10, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> now i got to come up with something good for my grow journal.....might have to hire kevin murphy..hes good at getting the word out.......lol....good luck to both of you


 Guess you should start getting those ideas going yeah? Lol thanks, and good luck to you too if you decide to do a dual journal.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 10, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> YOU COULDN'T OF PICKED A BETTER PERSON...RACERBOY IS ONE GOOD GUY.......


 Yeah I definitely know that all too well, I've known him for quite some time. He's a great friend and an awesome person.


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 10, 2011)

doobieus said:


> guess you should start getting those ideas going yeah? Lol thanks, and good luck to you too if you decide to do a dual journal.


just teasing about kevin..im a one man show.....were did you get that cool sig made......


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 10, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Yeah I definitely know that all too well, I've known him for quite some time. He's a great friend and an awesome person.


 ahh, shucks.. now my face is all red, lol..


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 10, 2011)

Wow what's is this the friendship thread?

Kinda emo in here


----------



## Scrogreen (Oct 10, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Wow what's is this the friendship thread?
> 
> Kinda emo in here


lol I think there is more talkin then growing! Im not sayn thats a bad thing. PARTY!!!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 10, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Wow what's is this the friendship thread?
> 
> Kinda emo in here


 lol, yah, i know.. i tend to get carried away.. sometimes it's just nice to let people know that they are appreciate is all.. i promise, i'm done with that emo shit, lol.. from now on it will be all about pussy and getting some and how to get it and what to do when you get it, i promise, lol.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 10, 2011)

Scrogreen said:


> lol I think there is more talkin then growing! Im not sayn thats a bad thing. PARTY!!!!


 lol, i always enjoy some good banter in grow journals, other wise they tend to get a lil boring while you're waiting for the next bud porn pix to roll along..
this is really true in early veg and pretty much all of veg for that matter.. i mean, if you've seen one plant veg, you've pretty much seen them all.. which is pretty much why we held off starting the journal for a few weeks till there was something to really look at in it..


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 10, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> just teasing about kevin..im a one man show.....were did you get that cool sig made......



doobieus came up with that dsb.. i told her what i was looking for, and she rolled with it from there..

you should have seen her really pimped out version that was too big for riu's size limits, that fucker was really pimping, lol..
all of the strains in the middle where rotating and shit.. it was really bad ass, but she had to edit it after finding out it was too big for the site, which really sucked, but what can you do ehh??


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 10, 2011)

Lol I did wonder where you got that flash bit of advertising mate. Thats how I found my way here, and I answered your light cycle ? to me last nite mate... did you not see it here lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 10, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Lol I did wonder where you got that flash bit of advertising mate. Thats how I found my way here, and I answered your light cycle ? to me last nite mate... did you not see it here lol


 yah, i saw your response munkie, sorry, i got side tracked and forgot to respond to it though..

yah, the banner is fucking pimp if you ask me, and i love how you simply click on it and it takes you right to the journal.. i mean, how fucking cool is that?? i've no clue as to how to do any of that shit myself though, so i leave it all up to her..

that's pretty much the only reason why i allowed her to do this journal with me as i knew if i did i'd get a pimp ass banner in the process, and i can't be without a pimp ass banner, so i did what i needed to do to get it, lmao...

i'm totally only kidding of course.. it was her idea to have the journal, and i'm the lucky one to have been asked honestly.. i do like the idea of the dual journal though as it seems to mix things up and tends to keep updates more updated, lol.. its like if i'm not posting, she will be, and if she's not posting, i will be.. i 'd like to see some others doing it as well, would really make things more interesting imo.. but then again, if everyone were doing them, it would lose something, lol..


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 10, 2011)

i'm going to try and get some new pix tonight when i go to water and all.. i need to do some more lst on them as they are getting rather out of hand quickly. that damn sour hazy jones gets to be a big bitch if i let her go too long on her own, lol.. not like i wasn't warned or any thing though..


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 10, 2011)

SHJ grows like a vine mate, she's super vigorous in that way...






^^ Day#35, 





^^ Day#45 stopped growin upwards and started to fill out from here


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 10, 2011)

how many days did you take her skunk?? i've been reading up on the bog stuff, and everyone pretty much says about 56 days or so on the sour strawberry kush, which i'm fucking loving after my damn 15 week the white x deadhead og summer grow that i still ended up taking down early..

i think i'm going to do a c99 next as it's sativa dom and it's super quick finisher as well.. two qualities that i really love in my plants, lol..


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 10, 2011)

If I'm remembering right I pulled down my 5 girls at different times, first two I pulled at 72 and the others around 80-82 I think lol. At 10 weeks they were great but at 11 weeks they were much, much greater. They are a long flowering satty so be set for a 10 week run with them at least fella, and they're well worth the time too. You like your sativa's this one will sure to please.
You got that "Mrs Jones" song in your head while tending to her yet?? lol.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 10, 2011)

lol, yah, i have it playing non stop on a loop in my garden skunk...... the girls really seem to be responding well to it as well.. shit, i was even thinking of hiring billy paul to swing by and sing a few bars in person.. lol.. the only thing is the other girls seem to be getting a lil jealous of all of the attention the shj's are getting..


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 10, 2011)

I did the same with my SHJ's mate, it's the Casey J in her that does it mate lol I find that strain so alluring, I'm waiting on Shadrack to release his S1 version @ CZ.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 10, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I did the same with my SHJ's mate, it's the Casey J in her that does it mate lol I find that strain so alluring, I'm waiting on Shadrack to release his S1 version @ CZ.


 you and me both skunk.. lol, i've been dying to get my hands on a cj for awhile now i have to say.. i was over on seed boutique the other day and noticed that they had h3ad seeds listed on the site, but of course when i clicked on them, they didn't have anything in stock.. are h3ad seeds still around at all?? i never really hear too much about them at all for the most part..


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 10, 2011)

Heres your grand daughters racer.......lol....should of veged them a little longer...........


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 10, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> just teasing about kevin..im a one man show.....were did you get that cool sig made......


 Thanks on the compliment for the sig, I made it. Replied to your PM.



TheLastWood said:


> Wow what's is this the friendship thread?
> 
> Kinda emo in here


 Yeah it was getting a little /wrists for second, thanks for getting it back on track lol.



Scrogreen said:


> lol I think there is more talkin then growing! Im not sayn thats a bad thing. PARTY!!!!


 WOOO!!



racerboy71 said:


> yah, i saw your response munkie, sorry, i got side tracked and forgot to respond to it though..
> 
> yah, the banner is fucking pimp if you ask me, and i love how you simply click on it and it takes you right to the journal.. i mean, how fucking cool is that?? i've no clue as to how to do any of that shit myself though, so i leave it all up to her..
> 
> ...


There he goes gettin' all emo again lol just playing man .



THESkunkMunkie said:


> SHJ grows like a vine mate, she's super vigorous in that way...
> 
> 
> ^^ Day#35,
> ...


 Nice Skunk looking good .



DSB65 said:


> Heres your grand daughters racer.......lol....should of veged them a little longer...........


You too DSB nice looking gals.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 10, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> Heres your grand daughters racer.......lol....should of veged them a little longer...........


 damn, you've done did good dsb.. that shit looks legit.. you're probably right on the longer veg, but i'm sure you'll still get a nice yield out of them.. they look super healthy and all and i'm digging all of those bus sites, lol.. keep it up m8..


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 10, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> you and me both skunk.. lol, i've been dying to get my hands on a cj for awhile now i have to say.. i was over on seed boutique the other day and noticed that they had h3ad seeds listed on the site, but of course when i clicked on them, they didn't have anything in stock.. are h3ad seeds still around at all?? i never really hear too much about them at all for the most part..


Yeah I saw them there too and as far as I'm aware H3ad is still around somewhere mate, I picked up just 4 "Wreck D" seeds from original "H3ad" stock too!! from ***** main list a bit back. I am aching to crack them too but like ever space is the factor there lol. I'd love some CJ from the original creator though, and they do come round every so often I'm told too. I have a spy watching a spot atm that he tipped me off about and is on daily checking for any new casey drops appearing anytime soon for himself. I'll pass on the knowledge to you too straight away as soon as I hear anything fella, when they do eventually come around again that is lol.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 10, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Yeah I saw them there too and as far as I'm aware H3ad is still around somewhere mate, I picked up just 4 "Wreck D" seeds from original "H3ad" stock too!! from ***** main list a bit back. I am aching to crack them too but like ever space is the factor there lol. I'd love some CJ from the original creator though, and they do come round every so often I'm told too. I have a spy watching a spot atm that he tipped me off about and is on daily checking for any new casey drops appearing anytime soon for himself. I'll pass on the knowledge to you too straight away as soon as I hear anything fella, when they do eventually come around again that is lol.


 lol, it's always nice to have a few spies out there doing the dirty work... i had pipe dream looking on pretty much every seed bank he went on for some martian mean green for me for like a year, and he finally came through a few months back when the tude managed to get like one pack in stock for them before dna rereleased the line in fems..


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 10, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> damn, you've done did good dsb.. That shit looks legit.. You're probably right on the longer veg, but i'm sure you'll still get a nice yield out of them.. They look super healthy and all and i'm digging all of those bus sites, lol.. Keep it up m8..


remember i had to pull a male out of there ....so it was full......not bad for miracle grow nutrients..............


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 10, 2011)

U didn't know connoseur has casey s1s. Usually in stock too. Called grateful casey.

Edit: There made from heads casey too


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 10, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> U didn't know connoseur has casey s1s. Usually in stock too. Called grateful casey.
> 
> Edit: There made from heads casey too


Already have a pack of those mate, and have the Sure Fire Casey X's too, (firestarter vegging atm) I'm waiting on Shadrack to release his S1 version so I can do a side by side grow with both as he is S1'ing his "Joe's cut" and CSG's is "True's cut" so it'll be a "Casey cut" show down thread .


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 11, 2011)

maybve i missed it if it was posted..but what bulb you runnin in yur 400?


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 11, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> maybve i missed it if it was posted..but what bulb you runnin in yur 400?


 right now i've got a sunpulse 6k for veg, and i'm going to be using a sunpulse 3k mh for flowering... going to be my first time trying these bulbs out, but i'm pretty intrigued to see how they do after someone on another site said that he uses them exclusively and loves them.. i've also read before how mh's are actually better for flowering since they have more light in the uv range, which is better for resin production over hps bulbs, and i love how the sun pulses can be bought in various k's much like cfl's..
i think they go from like 3k all the way up to 10k's, which they say are to be used only for like the last week or so of flowering, but i'll be damned if i'm dropping $125 on a bulb i'm only going to be running for a week each grow..
i'll see how i like the sun pulse bulbs for this grow, and if i don't like them, i have some eye hortilux blues i can use again.. and the sun pulse bulbs are also supposed to be made to fire in electronic ballasts, which i like after blowing an eye hortilux in my last grow after it being like 2 months old..


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 11, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> U didn't know connoseur has casey s1s. Usually in stock too. Called grateful casey.
> 
> Edit: There made from heads casey too


 damn, no, i didn't know they had a cj strain lastwood, don't know how i missed that one.. i may have to go check them out later on..  .. thanks for the 411 m8..


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 11, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> damn, no, i didn't know they had a cj strain lastwood, don't know how i missed that one.. i may have to go check them out later on..  .. thanks for the 411 m8..


Damn mate are you saying I have a pack of seed on a strain you haven't already got horded & stashed .
I thought you already knew about this one tbh, and all the CSG fems the 'tude has listed atm are made with rev pollen from "True's cut" of Casey.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 11, 2011)

Np racer. I want them too lol. Shaders will probly be a better deal.

I want REGS casey seeds.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 11, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Np racer. I want them too lol. Shaders will probly be a better deal.
> 
> I want REGS casey seeds.


I'm on that same hunt Last', reg' CJ from H3ads original version would be my dream grow too mate. I have a spy watching a spot atm and I'll give you & RB the heads up too as soon as I get to know anything.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 11, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> right now i've got a sunpulse 6k for veg, and i'm going to be using a sunpulse 3k mh for flowering... going to be my first time trying these bulbs out, but i'm pretty intrigued to see how they do after someone on another site said that he uses them exclusively and loves them.. i've also read before how mh's are actually better for flowering since they have more light in the uv range, which is better for resin production over hps bulbs, and i love how the sun pulses can be bought in various k's much like cfl's..
> i think they go from like 3k all the way up to 10k's, which they say are to be used only for like the last week or so of flowering, but i'll be damned if i'm dropping $125 on a bulb i'm only going to be running for a week each grow..
> i'll see how i like the sun pulse bulbs for this grow, and if i don't like them, i have some eye hortilux blues i can use again.. and the sun pulse bulbs are also supposed to be made to fire in electronic ballasts, which i like after blowing an eye hortilux in my last grow after it being like 2 months old..


 i hear ya...i popped for thr 130 for a Horti in my Galaxy 600, mine runs flawlessly after 6 mos, it still works...ive heard horror stories tho with digi ballasts..i like the spectrum of it, only reason i went horti was cuz the bulb i had was to strong with 92000Lums , and the spectrum wasnt reall that good...that bulb also squealed in the socket whne it warmed up lol....so i ditched it, it was called a GE Lucalux (dont buy those)


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 12, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I'm on that same hunt Last', reg' CJ from H3ads original version would be my dream grow too mate. I have a spy watching a spot atm and I'll give you & RB the heads up too as soon as I get to know anything.


Damn skunkie. I'm hurt. U know I'm a deadhead and u know I'm a sour nut. But you're gonna leave me out the loop? Lol joking mate but for real id appreciate the heads up too!


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 12, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i hear ya...i popped for thr 130 for a Horti in my Galaxy 600, mine runs flawlessly after 6 mos, it still works...ive heard horror stories tho with digi ballasts..i like the spectrum of it, only reason i went horti was cuz the bulb i had was to strong with 92000Lums , and the spectrum wasnt reall that good...that bulb also squealed in the socket whne it warmed up lol....so i ditched it, it was called a GE Lucalux (dont buy those)


 so, i have this nasty ass cold and took some pm cold medicine before i went to bed last night and slept longer than i should have as i've been getting up early to watch the new puppy we have..
so when i come down this morning, my 3k bulb box was on the floor, all ripped apart.. i picked it up and there was no bulb in it and i was wondering what happened to the bulb...
i look around some more and i find the bulb on the floor next to the dogs other chew toys and stuff.. i was like wtf dog, eating my brand new fucking bulb and shit.. she was obviously playing with it as it was out of it's box and on the floor and all.. i just hope it works ok still.. i looked at it and it looks ok and i gave it a nice shake and it sounds ok, but i guess i'll find out when i go to plug it in later on...


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 12, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> so, i have this nasty ass cold and took some pm cold medicine before i went to bed last night and slept longer than i should have as i've been getting up early to watch the new puppy we have..
> so when i come down this morning, my 3k bulb box was on the floor, all ripped apart.. i picked it up and there was no bulb in it and i was wondering what happened to the bulb...
> i look around some more and i find the bulb on the floor next to the dogs other chew toys and stuff.. i was like wtf dog, eating my brand new fucking bulb and shit.. she was obviously playing with it as it was out of it's box and on the floor and all.. i just hope it works ok still.. i looked at it and it looks ok and i gave it a nice shake and it sounds ok, but i guess i'll find out when i go to plug it in later on...


 

Now thats funny.....


----------



## AllAboutIt (Oct 12, 2011)

Question for our hosts, What is the most important part of your nutrient line up or what you saw when added made the biggest difference?


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 12, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Now thats funny.....


 well, i'm glad someone got a kick out of it, other than the dog that is..


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 12, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Now thats funny.....


 I agree, damn kids.... I mean dogs lol .



AllAboutIt said:


> Question for our hosts, What is the most important part of your nutrient line up or what you saw when added made the biggest difference?


 Humboldt Nutrients Roots .


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 12, 2011)

On another note....

Nice avatar Dizzle, I like it.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 12, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> On another note....
> 
> Nice avatar Dizzle, I like it.


 you would, now, that's funny..


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 12, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> I agree, damn kids.... I mean dogs lol .
> 
> 
> Humboldt Nutrients Roots .


 

Thats what i am saying...Roots does work great...


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 12, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> you would, now, that's funny..


 Yes I definitely would, whoever cannot appreciate that is insane. I would however like to thoroughly uhm.... "appreciate" those women in that picture . Yes, that would make Doobs very happy lol.




Mindmelted said:


> Thats what i am saying...Roots does work great...


 Only difference is you can't take the kids in the back like Old Yeller lol.

Glad to see you popping in more often buddy .


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 12, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Damn skunkie. I'm hurt. U know I'm a deadhead and u know I'm a sour nut. But you're gonna leave me out the loop? Lol joking mate but for real id appreciate the heads up too!


Thats 4 of us gonna be descending on this spot when they drop, for sure mate I'll keep you in the loop.
Stay Up!!


----------



## Scrogreen (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey guys! Havent stoped by in a few days so I thought I would drop a line. yo yo yo! hope all is going well.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 13, 2011)

i'll try and get some new pix of them tonight for an update as it seems like i haven't put any new pix up in awhile.. got to try and find my digi camera as i tried to upload some pix i took on my phone and it didn't seem to want to work for what ever reason, i hate that shit..


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 13, 2011)

Pics or it didnt happen...............


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 13, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> Pics or it didnt happen...............


 lol, yah yah yah...  ... it is due time for some new pix though if i do say so myself..


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 13, 2011)

alrighty, i got a lil help figuring out how much of an idiot that i am, and i got the pix uploaded now..
i just took some pix to show the before and after pix of my latest lst job... the one plant was way off to the side of my light and wasn't getting much direct light, so it stretched a bit more than it should have, so i did some major lst on her to get her back down short again..  ...


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 13, 2011)

put in some pix of some of my last veggies of the year as well.. a few bell peppers and a nice banana pepper and some tomato's that i just picked the other day..
not only does the puppy love my bulbs, but she'll also pick the peppers right off of the plant and eat them just like that.. not to mention what she'll do to the green tomato's, lol... next year it looks like i'm going to have to doggy proof the garden some.. good thing she don't go into my grow room at all..


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks good..............thats going to fill your grow room up...


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 14, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> Looks good..............thats going to fill your grow room up...


 yah, i'm thinking i may have to toss one of them as i think it will get too crowded with all of the stuff i have going now as i would have sworn i would have gotten more than one male out of 7 regular seeds and one fem, 8 total, so i figured i wouldn't have 7 plants at this stage of things, more like 5 or so.. but i guess i'd rather have this problem than what i ran into on my last grow which was 5 out of 11 plants being females.. 
the one g13 x hp is a bit of a runt and i started it a lil later than the rest of them, so it maybe getting binned sooner rather than later, and the one male... 
i wish i had more room to run some males and do a lil pollen chucking.. not so sure if i'd like to work with the sour hazy jones line much as i'm not sure how stable it is.. i'd rather work with the g13 x hp honestly... but i don't even have the room to run any males as is, so it really don't matter much one way or the other..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 14, 2011)

lookin good brothas


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 14, 2011)

Hell yeah racer g13/hp would be a nice line to work. 

Lookin good in there


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 15, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> put in some pix of some of my last veggies of the year as well.. a few bell peppers and a nice banana pepper and some tomato's that i just picked the other day..
> not only does the puppy love my bulbs, but she'll also pick the peppers right off of the plant and eat them just like that.. not to mention what she'll do to the green tomato's, lol... next year it looks like i'm going to have to doggy proof the garden some.. good thing she don't go into my grow room at all..


My pup has got a taste for "sugar leaf" and fallen trim lately lol. I'd hate to think what she'd do to a full plant if given the chance, my other Dog likes to piss in my pots too, lil phucker lol. Caught him pissing into the pot of one while I was half way through harvesting it lol.You've heard of "Cat Piss" well I nearly had a "Dog Piss" smoke lmao mate.
Looking good though fella, I can't wait to see them in full glory. Major LST work too, getting set for that stretch I see eh mate,


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 15, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> lookin good brothas


 Brothas? Lol uhmmm..... I'm a sista .


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 15, 2011)

Figured since Racer's sick ass could get up and post some pictures, that I probably should get up off my sick ass too and share some .

The size comparison is a one gallon jug, figured most people would know the size of the jugs. Plus my bic lighter slipped right through , so there went that idea lol.

Had to adjust the light to get these shots lol, the jug wouldn't fit between the light and plant without smashing it some. You've got a height comparison, a bird's eye comparison and a non obstructed bird's eye view. Not too bad for a 250  if I do say so myself. Going to finish this clone cab when I feel better, take clones and then flip. Starting to get intimidated by the KB's size lol, she's gonna be a beefy bitch . Some of the leaves got permanent damage like 3 or 4, but cest la vie what you gonna do?


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 15, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Figured since Racer's sick ass could get up and post some pictures, that I probably should get up off my sick ass too and share some .
> 
> The size comparison is a one gallon jug, figured most people would know the size of the jugs. Plus my bic lighter slipped right through , so there went that idea lol.
> 
> ...




Got a nice bush there........lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 15, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Got a nice bush there........lol


 oh no you didn't just tell a lesbian she's got a nice bush mind, lol.. you're a brave man, well, braver than me at least..


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 15, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> oh no you didn't just tell a lesbian she's got a nice bush mind, lol.. you're a brave man, well, braver than me at least..


 

You Know Me...


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 15, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> You Know Me...


 lol, yes i do my friend, yes i do..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 15, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Brothas? Lol uhmmm..... I'm a sista .


 My bad .....


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 15, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Got a nice bush there........lol


 Lol I love you Mind lol!!



racerboy71 said:


> oh no you didn't just tell a lesbian she's got a nice bush mind, lol.. you're a brave man, well, braver than me at least..


 He sure did, but he can get away with it. The only bush EVER acceptable by a lesbian is that kind of bush, because yeah I ain't trying to floss THAT much a day. Just sayin' lol.



Dizzle Frost said:


> My bad .....


 Lol you're good dude.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 15, 2011)

sweet...i love it here..its so serene


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 15, 2011)

Damndoobs that's awesome. It reminds me in the move page master where all the little people trip the kid and throw strings over him and nail them to the ground so he can't move.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 16, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Damndoobs that's awesome. It reminds me in the move page master where all the little people trip the kid and throw strings over him and nail them to the ground so he can't move.


 Lol I haven't seen that movie in forever man, since I was a wee lil' gal. I do remember that scene though lol.


----------



## Scrogreen (Oct 16, 2011)

Hey racer, I saw you posted about greenthumb seeds being on your top 3 smokes. So as Im in the market tryn to find the right seed may I ask you and doobs what your top 3 seeds are to grow and smoke? I have only grown from clones from my local club but I havnt really seen the results that I want. Any input would be great! Keep up the great thread! Something new to read almost every day! lol


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 17, 2011)

I'll pull up a chair for this............


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 17, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> I'll pull up a chair for this............


 Welcome to the grow Dr. Gruber .


----------



## Scrogreen (Oct 17, 2011)

Doobs! Hows it going? Hey what are you 3 top strains to grow? Last grow I had Blue Odyssey (Blue Dream x Odyssey) that came out very nice. Not a great yeild but only veged for 14 days. The white widow next to it turned out real nice too. so far those have been my fav's. I did a GDP that turned out good but it was my first grow so I need to grow it again to really see how good it is.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 17, 2011)

Scrogreen said:


> Doobs! Hows it going? Hey what are you 3 top strains to grow? Last grow I had Blue Odyssey (Blue Dream x Odyssey) that came out very nice. Not a great yeild but only veged for 14 days. The white widow next to it turned out real nice too. so far those have been my fav's. I did a GDP that turned out good but it was my first grow so I need to grow it again to really see how good it is.


 Does it have to be 3? 

Lol jk but seriously there are so many decisions, I'd have to agree on the WW though. Master Kush, White Widow and Bubble Gum would be my top 3 off the top of my head. All 3 are well rounded strains in my opinion.

I so want a GDP clone, I'd be the happiest gal ever lol. I've smoked and vaped some really nice GDP and that strain just works so well with me, I really like it a lot. If it were the top 3 strains that I wanted to grow.... yeah too long of a list lol.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 17, 2011)

chocolate rain from sannies seed shop was beyond dank... so was his herijuana..
mk ultra from th seeds was very dank..
and og kush, the ghost cut from dr greenthumbs was super bomb as well...


----------



## Scrogreen (Oct 17, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Does it have to be 3?
> 
> Lol jk but seriously there are so many decisions, I'd have to agree on the WW though. Master Kush, White Widow and Bubble Gum would be my top 3 off the top of my head. All 3 are well rounded strains in my opinion.
> 
> I so want a GDP clone, I'd be the happiest gal ever lol. I've smoked and vaped some really nice GDP and that strain just works so well with me, I really like it a lot. If it were the top 3 strains that I wanted to grow.... yeah too long of a list lol.


Yes there are many many great ones out there. I smoked some really nice bubble kush....makes me want to grow that bc it was so good. WW is a great strain. Hows the ladies doing?


----------



## Scrogreen (Oct 17, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> chocolate rain from sannies seed shop was beyond dank... so was his herijuana..
> mk ultra from th seeds was very dank..
> and og kush, the ghost cut from dr greenthumbs was super bomb as well...


 
I will have to look those up!


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 17, 2011)

it sucks that it seems that both of us have caught this damn cold and we live no where near each other, which is kind of funny actually..
i know for me, the colds really been draining my energy and i haven't really felt like doing shit, but i'll try and get some new pix of the girls as soon as i feel up to it...
it sucks, all i've felt like doing is laying around on the couch all day for the most part... i haven't had a cold kick my ass like this in ages, and i'm really not enjoying it..


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 17, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> it sucks that it seems that both of us have caught this damn cold and we live no where near each other, which is kind of funny actually..
> i know for me, the colds really been draining my energy and i haven't really felt like doing shit, but i'll try and get some new pix of the girls as soon as i feel up to it...
> it sucks, all i've felt like doing is laying around on the couch all day for the most part... i haven't had a cold kick my ass like this in ages, and i'm really not enjoying it..


 Yeah well apparently this cold/flu hybrid bug is running rampant around here, that's how I got sick. Think one of the gf's brother's kids got me sick, not quite sure. I get moments of dizziness and nausea it really isn't fun. Hoping you feel better soon, I am feeling a hell of a lot better lately. I keep telling you to take it easy Racer lol, but nooooooo, gotta be Mr. Overachiever all pushing limits and raising bars and shit lol jk .


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 17, 2011)

Scrogreen said:


> Yes there are many many great ones out there. I smoked some really nice bubble kush....makes me want to grow that bc it was so good. WW is a great strain. Hows the ladies doing?


 Haven't even checked on them today Scro, probably will check on them later on tonight or tomorrow sometime.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 17, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> chocolate rain from sannies seed shop was beyond dank... so was his herijuana..
> mk ultra from th seeds was very dank..
> and og kush, the ghost cut from dr greenthumbs was super bomb as well...


 MK Ultra mmmmhmmmm  .

Definitely dank, definitely mind controlling-ly good lol.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 18, 2011)

I hope my virus software keeps me clear of catching it too . Sounds like RB has "man flu" eh 

Get well soon though you two yeah, we need some more pic's from you both soon. A good indica will see you right .


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 18, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I hope my virus software keeps me clear of catching it too . Sounds like RB has "man flu" eh
> 
> Get well soon though you two yeah, we need some more pic's from you both soon. A good indica will see you right .


 Lol wrong kind of virus protection, that catches those special "What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas" viruses with a little VD on the side. For your common cold/flu virus your firewall should suffice ha ha ha. I'm getting better, Racer isn't though lol man flu is that like male PMS? Thanks Skunk, I'll get some more pics up hopefully later on today.

Indica's must..... have.... must.... have.... lol.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 18, 2011)

well, i was a busy lil beaver today and got everything all transplanted and shit into their final resting spots for the rest of the grows finally this morning..
got around to taking some new pix finally today too, boy, i'm on a roll..


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 19, 2011)

Awww hell man I was about to post 3 pictures, but you haaaaaaaaaaaad to go and post like 30 lol. Damn it back into the tent I go, I GUESS I'll take more pictures, since SOMEONE got all cleek cleek snap happy with his camera lol jk.

I'll post some pictures later.... 

Was going to do it yesterday.... but then I got high. Was going to water the plants too.... but then I got high. I woke up burnt as hell and I know why.... because I got high, because I got high, because I got hiiiiiiigh.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 19, 2011)

damn, puppy emergency this morning.. i over slept yet again, and when i got up i found a whole empty bag of m n m's on the floor that she had eaten.. my god, this dog will eat anything, and pretty much does...
called the vet and they said she should be ok, just have the shits and probably will puke too... she just puked a nice lil pile of puke that i had to clean, so hopefully it will make her fell better as well..


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 19, 2011)

It's not an impressive almost 30 like Racer but hey it's something lol. First 3 pics are measurements of the KB, the red square on the tape measurer is 1ft.

4th pic is the KB branches, the big ass branch going SW is not the main/meristem it's actually the first branch that grew out lol. Was going to take that as a clone but as you can see that didn't quite work out as planned lol. The meristem is the stem the rope is looped around. I did not top/fim this plant, it just grew this way gotta love re-routing auxins.

Pics 5 and 6 are just plant pics, bird's eye and height view.

Pic 7 is the BW height, not much going on there lol.

Last pic is the KB, yeah she's ready to go into bloom lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 19, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> It's not an impressive almost 30 like Racer but hey it's something lol. First 3 pics are measurements of the KB, the red square on the tape measurer is 1ft.
> 
> 4th pic is the KB branches, the big ass branch going SW is not the main/meristem it's actually the first branch that grew out lol. Was going to take that as a clone but as you can see that didn't quite work out as planned lol. The meristem is the stem the rope is looped around. I did not top/fim this plant, it just grew this way gotta love re-routing auxins.
> 
> ...




Yeah i like bondage....lol
Tie those bitches down and be submissive....haha


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 19, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Yeah i like bondage....lol
> Tie those bitches down and be submissive....haha


 Call me Doobie.... Doobiematrix!!

*Whip snap*


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 19, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Call me Doobie.... Doobiematrix!!
> 
> *Whip snap*


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 20, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> damn, puppy emergency this morning.. i over slept yet again, and when i got up i found a whole empty bag of m n m's on the floor that she had eaten.. my god, this dog will eat anything, and pretty much does...
> called the vet and they said she should be ok, just have the shits and probably will puke too... she just puked a nice lil pile of puke that i had to clean, so hopefully it will make her fell better as well..


 poor lil bastard lol...i got a dog that will eat anything avail to, including cash LOL....ripped my nighbors purse off for 32 bucks last week .....its funny finding peices of money in shit....fuckin dogs lol

is she aight now? gonn ahave mad shits lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 20, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> poor lil bastard lol...i got a dog that will eat anything avail to, including cash LOL....ripped my nighbors purse off for 32 bucks last week .....its funny finding peices of money in shit....fuckin dogs lol
> 
> is she aight now? gonn ahave mad shits lol


 lol, yah, she's much better today.. yesterday she was running around and her asshole was a faucet, shit just pouring out of it, lol.. felt so bad for her though... she was also running around all day like she had done a huge line of meth, and didn't sleep a wink all day, then crashed out last night...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 20, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, yah, she's much better today.. yesterday she was running around and her asshole was a faucet, shit just pouring out of it, lol.. felt so bad for her though... she was also running around all day like she had done a huge line of meth, and didn't sleep a wink all day, then crashed out last night...


 damn , lol i dunno who i feel more badly for, the lil dog for having the hershey squirts, or Racer for having to clean up shitty puddles lol....yeah chocolate is like crank for dogs lol


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 20, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> damn , lol i dunno who i feel more badly for, the lil dog for having the hershey squirts, or Racer for having to clean up shitty puddles lol....yeah chocolate is like crank for dogs lol


 Or like Coke cut with baby lax lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 20, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Or like Coke cut with baby lax lol.


 lmfao sans baby lax!


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 20, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> damn , lol i dunno who i feel more badly for, the lil dog for having the hershey squirts, or Racer for having to clean up shitty puddles lol....yeah chocolate is like crank for dogs lol


 luckily she's a good puppy who only shit's outside... i don't know what i would have done if i would have had to spend the whole day cleaning up the hershey squirts for sure..
and yah, chocolate definitely gets them amped up for sure...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 20, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> luckily she's a good puppy who only shit's outside... i don't know what i would have done if i would have had to spend the whole day cleaning up the hershey squirts for sure..
> and yah, chocolate definitely gets them amped up for sure...


 well shes a good lil dog then ...i find females alot easier to train 

worst doggy shit disaster i ever had was when my pitbull ate a jar of nacho cheese i left open when ni passed out.....like those tall jars, motherfucker licked it cleaner than the dishwasher woulda of....i think he shit like a mexican tourist for like 2 days lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 20, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> well shes a good lil dog then ...i find females alot easier to train
> 
> worst doggy shit disaster i ever had was when my pitbull ate a jar of nacho cheese i left open when ni passed out.....like those tall jars, motherfucker licked it cleaner than the dishwasher woulda of....i think he shit like a mexican tourist for like 2 days lol


 lmao, i like that expression.. too funny... 
yah, she's female.. our last dog was a male, but he was kind of abused before we got him.. someone hacked off his tail and shit, but anyhoo's, he was mean, and we've had other males in the past, and i always find that males are a lil more agressive then females..
we wanted a female this time around, so that's what we got, and this dog don't have a mean bone in her body, not a one, lol.. she's overly friendly.. when she wags her tail, she really gets into and puts her whole back into it.. it's really a site to see...
but yah, kids will walk by the yard and she'll come running up to the fence wagging her tail and they will reach over the fence and pet her and shit.. she eats it up..
our old dog if you reached into the fence he'd rip your arm off.. we had this one old neighbor who walked by everyday and would give the old dog a bone, and the second he got the bone, he'd go back to growling at the guy.. it was funny really..
but i guess each dog is different.. she's adorable, but is a real terror..she gets away with so much only cuz she's so cute and lovable, lol..


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 20, 2011)

I like boy dogs, they're fun to train. Don't really know about girl dogs though as I've only owned males. My dog can do a lot of tricks, but I think the "Bang you're dead" trick is my favorite one he can do lol.


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 20, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> well shes a good lil dog then ...i find females alot easier to train
> 
> 
> AND FEMALE DOGS DONT TRY TO HUMP YOUR LEGS..


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 20, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> Dizzle Frost said:
> 
> 
> > well shes a good lil dog then ...i find females alot easier to train
> ...


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 20, 2011)

Heres what mine are looking like..3 weeks flower


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 20, 2011)

Girl dogs will himp too. That is a fact.

I think female dogs are smarter. Idk haven't had a lot of male dogs.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 20, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I think female dogs are smarter. Idk haven't had a lot of male dogs.


Have to agree with LW, my female 1 year old pup is much smarter than my 7 year old boy. Shit I even think she may be smarter than me too lol. Bitches are easier to train though, shame human ones aint.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 21, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Have to agree with LW, my female 1 year old pup is much smarter than my 7 year old boy. Shit I even think she may be smarter than me too lol. Bitches are easier to train though, shame human ones aint.


 Hmmm I guess I may try a girl dog next, my dog was rowdy for 2 years or so then calmed down. Probably won't own another dog for awhile after this boy goes, he's my real first dog had him since I was 16 he's 11 now. Best birthday present ever, that and my little sister =].

Pfffft I wish my bitch was easier to train, shit lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 21, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> Dizzle Frost said:
> 
> 
> > well shes a good lil dog then ...i find females alot easier to train
> ...


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 21, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> you havnt met mine yet LMFAO ... she hummps just about everything she can wrap her dirty lil paws around...i think shes a lesbian


 I don't, she's more than likely pansexual/omnisexual/polysexual which basically means.....

Wait for it....

She fucks everything in sight regardless of gender, or anything else really. If she can fuck it, she will lol. AKA slut, because let's face it she's not getting paid and handouts don't count lol.

Edit: Also if she were a lesbian, she wouldn't be humping everything. Only the other gals lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 21, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> I don't, she's more than likely pansexual/omnisexual/polysexual which basically means.....
> 
> Wait for it....
> 
> She fucks everything in sight regardless of gender, or anything else really. If she can fuck it, she will lol. AKA slut, because let's face it she's not getting paid and handouts don't count lol.


 Well shes kinda slutty to tho LOL shes let my male bang er about 30 times a day when shes in heat lol ..... it might jus boil down to dominance ...but shes deff bi-curious lmao


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 21, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Well shes kinda slutty to tho LOL shes let my male bang er about 30 times a day when shes in heat lol ..... it might jus boil down to dominance ...but shes deff bi-curious lmao


 Pfffffffffft bi curious my ass, if she is taking more poundings than a Ohama steak from a dude then she's straight.

Lol just saying.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 21, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Pfffffffffft bi curious my ass, if she is taking more poundings than a Ohama steak from a dude then she's straight.
> 
> Lol just saying.


 Bwaaahhhhhhhaaaa LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

thats some funny shit


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 21, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Bwaaahhhhhhhaaaa LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> thats some funny shit


 The truth is awesome!! Knowledge is power!! Lol =].


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 21, 2011)

You aint lyin Doob! lol


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 21, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> You aint lyin Doob! lol


 I don't gotta lie to kick it, damn Dizzle I thought you knew?

=P


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 21, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> I don't gotta lie to kick it, damn Dizzle I thought you knew?
> 
> =P


 things are slow today Doob lol.....like real slooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 21, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> things are slow today Doob lol.....like real slooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


 Short bus slow?

Turtle slow?

Or smoked too damn much slow?

Lol....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 21, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Short bus slow?
> 
> Turtle slow?
> 
> ...


 Like shortbus ran outa gas and my helmet is not strapped on slooooowww!


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 22, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Like shortbus ran outa gas and my helmet is not strapped on slooooowww!


You need a bike like the dude in the first pic lol.

I'll let the pics do the talkin' ha ha.


----------



## Joos Springsteen (Oct 22, 2011)

Wrong thread.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 22, 2011)

Joos Springsteen said:


> Wrong thread.


 Awww come on Joos don't be shy, we don't bite.... hard lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 22, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Awww come on Joos don't be shy, we don't bite.... hard lol.


 yeah it starts out as a soft nibble and once your freindly it goes to full on teeth LOL


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 22, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> yeah it starts out as a soft nibble and once your freindly it goes to full on teeth LOL


 Lol we like to take it slow when it comes to S&M what can I say?

We're polite like that lmao.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 22, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Lol we like to take it slow when it comes to S&M what can I say?
> 
> We're polite like that lmao.


 Yea its like a slow cooker for pain LOL


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 22, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Yea its like a slow cooker for pain LOL


 Martha Stewart approved, "it's a good thing" lol.


----------



## Joos Springsteen (Oct 22, 2011)

Haha, I was posting a joke in the A guy walks into a bar thread, but it ended up here instead.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 22, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Martha Stewart approved, "it's a good thing" lol.


 i had a weerd dream about a 3some with Martha Stewart...true story...opiates at bedtime make for soem weerd shit lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 22, 2011)

Joos Springsteen said:


> Haha, I was posting a joke in the A guy walks into a bar thread, but it ended up here instead.


 what, we don't like jokes here?? lol.. lets her it...

i know doobs loves me joke from that thread...
q.. what do you call the useless skin around a vagina??
a... a woman.... badompdoo..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 22, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> what, we don't like jokes here?? lol.. lets her it...
> 
> i know doobs loves me joke from that thread...
> q.. what do you call the useless skin around a vagina??
> a... a woman.... badompdoo..


 haha i dont know wether to laff or throw tomatoes LOOL


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 22, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> haha i dont know wether to laff or throw tomatoes LOOL


 lol.. ty, i'll be here all week, t shirts and cd's are available at the door..


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 22, 2011)

well this should be a pornfest


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 22, 2011)

Joos Springsteen said:


> Haha, I was posting a joke in the A guy walks into a bar thread, but it ended up here instead.


 Lol win!!



Dizzle Frost said:


> i had a weerd dream about a 3some with Martha Stewart...true story...opiates at bedtime make for soem weerd shit lol


 *shudders* no.... BAD Dizzle!! BAD!! That ain't weird man, that's just ugh.... ewwwww.



racerboy71 said:


> what, we don't like jokes here?? lol.. lets her it...
> 
> i know doobs loves me joke from that thread...
> q.. what do you call the useless skin around a vagina??
> a... a woman.... badompdoo..


 Awww memories, are we bringing out the old worn out scrap book jokes? Okay I'll play along =].

Q) Why did god make woman second?
A) Because he fucked up the first time.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 22, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> well this should be a pornfest


 Ask Racer about his sexy parties, and his homoerotic shirts and cds lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 22, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> lol.. ty, i'll be here all week, t shirts and cd's are available at the door..


 LOL awesome



Doobieus said:


> Lol win!!
> 
> 
> *shudders* no.... BAD Dizzle!! BAD!! That ain't weird man, that's just ugh.... ewwwww.
> ...


 i know isnt it WTF material?


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 22, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i know isnt it WTF material?


 More like WT#^$*^&$^#%^$^$%#(&($%####^ material.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 22, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> More like WT#^$*^&$^#%^$^$%#(&($%####^ material.


 now yur makin me like an outkast LOL


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 22, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> now yur makin me like an outkast LOL


 Lol don't worry it's all apart of your conditioning, you'll thank me when Martha Stewart is replaced with Jessica Alba.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 22, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Lol don't worry it's all apart of your conditioning, you'll thank me when Martha Stewart is replaced with Jessica Alba.


haha i like how you delegate things...or whatever the fuck they call that lol.....can i swap Alba for more curvy chick tho? i might get over this after all


----------



## Grazzmon (Oct 23, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> You need a bike like the dude in the first pic lol.
> 
> I'll let the pics do the talkin' ha ha.
> 
> ...


OMFG.. I had to snag these pics for future use.. LOL


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 24, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> haha i like how you delegate things...or whatever the fuck they call that lol.....can i swap Alba for more curvy chick tho? i might get over this after all


Lol gotta love it!! Can't deny it!!


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 24, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> OMFG.. I had to snag these pics for future use.. LOL


 Lol Heya Grazz!! About time you chimed in, welcome to the grow =].

Yeah thought those were pretty funny myself lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 24, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Lol gotta love it!! Can't deny it!!
> View attachment 1852803


 lol thats me! gotta have some snack on the ass lol


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 24, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> lol thats me! gotta have some snack on the ass lol


 Lol I thought you'd like that.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 24, 2011)

loved it Doob


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 24, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> loved it Doob


 just like i'm loving that new sig of you'res dizzle.. you sure do come up with some lovely ass shots, which so happens to be my fave part of the female anatomy.. 

and hey doobs, i need some help when you get a chance.. my pix aren't showing up in that folder that you created for me the other day, well, the whole folders not showing up or anything either...
wtf, i so hate that shit and feel like an ass when it does happen to me...


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 24, 2011)

god damn new phones. agjiopagua4tiet pos, lol..


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 24, 2011)

k, don't know what the fuck i did, but i managed to get my pix on my computer now some how or another..  ...

here's some new pix for all to see..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 24, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> just like i'm loving that new sig of you'res dizzle.. you sure do come up with some lovely ass shots, which so happens to be my fave part of the female anatomy..


 ass is class my brotha! you should rock the same sig..jus flip it 180 so the darker girl is first..its a whole new perspective lol...im gonn ahave to put a front shot on now so you dont know if shes cumin or goin






plants are rockin ...no fuckin around here huh lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 24, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> ass is class my brotha! you should rock the same sig..jus flip it 180 so the darker girl is first..its a whole new perspective lol...im gonn ahave to put a front shot on now so you dont know if shes cumin or goin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



..............................................................


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 24, 2011)

haha told ya !


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 24, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> haha told ya !


 lol, told me what dizzle?? i don't remember what you're talking about..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 24, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, told me what dizzle?? i don't remember what you're talking about..


 What? ..............................


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 24, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> haha told ya !


 i was talking about this post dizzle, lol.. i wasn't sure what you had meant is all..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 24, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i was talking about this post dizzle, lol.. i wasn't sure what you had meant is all..


 LMAO yeah i dunno really know at this point ...oh yeah it was cuz i said iwas gonna put a front pic on , i told ya <<<<<<<<see

i got this about 2 hours ago and i been breakin it in not so gently since lol....so im a lil on the shiny fucked up side


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 24, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> LMAO yeah i dunno really know at this point ...oh yeah it was cuz i said iwas gonna put a front pic on , i told ya <<<<<<<<see
> 
> i got this about 2 hours ago and i been breakin it in not so gently since lol....so im a lil on the shiny fucked up side
> View attachment 1853901


 lmao, nice... at first i was like wtf is dude talking about.. but yah, nice frontal as well... i love my booty, but who can complain about a nice va jj shot??


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 24, 2011)

Fuck man, when im high who knows WTF is gonna come out lol, i just assume your in the know to ....yeah a lil variety is the spice of life !


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 24, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Fuck man, when im high who knows WTF is gonna come out lol, i just assume your in the know to ....yeah a lil variety is the spice of life !


 yah, some people say that they always know who the user is just by looking at their avi, and they get pissed when they go around changing up their avi's all of the time, but i enjoy when you change yours up as you always have some lovely shots.. the only time i might get pissed is when i really like one you have and you go to one i'm not all that crazy about.. but that doesn't happen too often with you, lol..

i think one of my favs was i think it was scarhole.. he has that chic in the mini skirt walking away from us, and you get a nice panty shot, all in black and white i think as well..
and damn kodank moments got all bent when they made him take his shit down of the bouncy titties, but i never really thought it was that great to begin with personally.. i mean it was ok, but definitely not the end all be all of avi's, and surely not enough for me to leave the site or get banned a few times over it like he has..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 24, 2011)

lol i know what yu mean man....soem people never change em and you jus know whos posting...but yeah i like change and shit but i try to keep it good lol...some avi;s on here have been classics for real! The animated titties and asses some had before they took em away were EPIC . Yur dare avi was a fuckin classin as well lol....the pony one haha.....people were missin that shit when the week was over.

As long as i aint offending anyone its all good...and who gets offended by vajaj?


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 24, 2011)

Don't give up on the bubba! You gotta find the right pheno. Once you have your bubba mother it will be faster 

My bubbas are just startin to pick up the pace.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 24, 2011)

alota straisn ive had were like that, Blueberry is prime....sometimes you get lucky and find a keeper ina 5 pack, sometimes it takes 20


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 25, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Don't give up on the bubba! You gotta find the right pheno. Once you have your bubba mother it will be faster
> 
> My bubbas are just startin to pick up the pace.


 i'm not giving up on her at all, lol... i'm pretty sure i planted her a bit later than the rest just to make sure i had at least one female, lol, as the bubba's are fem's from cali con...
i'm not sure how much later i planted them as i never really pay much attention to when i plant shit, just when i start to flower usually, just so i have an idea of how long they've been flowering and what not..
the bubba is looking nice, just not too tall but she's a bushy bitch... hey last, do you have an idea of the stretch on the bubba?? i've heard it's not all that big, but was wondering what your experience with her is like...


----------



## Grazzmon (Oct 26, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i'm going to be using a sunpulse 3k mh for flowering...


Definitely looking forward to the results of this Racer.

Grazz


----------



## Grazzmon (Oct 26, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> ass is class my brotha!


 This may have been around before but figure it might be something to add to the collection...



Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 26, 2011)

Alright, so kind of a half ass update.

Anyhow.... Going to set the tent up tonight for clones, going to take clones tomorrow most likely, need to get a razor blade. Thought I had 1 good one left from my last grow, but it wasn't. It has hash oil smear all over it lol, so there went that idea. Too bad the oil smear has dirt/dust on it, and the only thing I can think is "What the hell, why didn't I fucking smoke that?" lol. Oh well, will post pictures after I take some clones. The KB is going to be huge in bloom, the BW lol not so much.


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 26, 2011)

Where the hell are all the pictures !!!!
Rb and Doobs you are slacking.....lol


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 26, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Where the hell are all the pictures !!!!
> Rb and Doobs you are slacking.....lol


 Oh hell no lol!!

Hey Mr. Kettle my name's Miss Pot lol, where the hell are your pictures?!?!?!?!

Kidding, but I know Mind I'm slacking. Will get pictures up soon, hoping you join this grow with Racer and I too.


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 26, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Oh hell no lol!!
> 
> Hey Mr. Kettle my name's Miss Pot lol, where the hell are your pictures?!?!?!?!
> 
> Kidding, but I know Mind I'm slacking. Will get pictures up soon, hoping you join this grow with Racer and I too.





Oh hell yeah i did !!!! I am waiting on a little bird to drop me some cuttings and i will be getting on board.
So i will be doing my 8 site donkey dick sog DWC grow....lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Oh hell yeah i did !!!! I am waiting on a little bird to drop me some cuttings and i will be getting on board.
> So i will be doing my 8 site donkey dick sog DWC grow....lol


 caw caw caw caw goes the crow..


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 26, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> caw caw caw caw goes the crow..


 



Look a bird now !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 26, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Look a bird now !!!!!!!!!!


 A Jack ass where?! 

Ha ha kidding, oh I meant uh tweet tweet tweetly tweet .


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 26, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Oh hell yeah i did !!!! I am waiting on a little bird to drop me some cuttings and i will be getting on board.
> So i will be doing my 8 site donkey dick sog DWC grow....lol


 Lol you and your donkey dicks, I know you love those church folk Mind but damn son lmfao!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 27, 2011)

i kept thinkin he was talkin bout me ... dam sativa and its paranoia


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 27, 2011)

Being a pure indica she shouldn't stretch much. I have seen some lankier looking phenos.

Bubba kush is gonna be one of the best yielding kushes. I haven't heard much about og 18, I hear it yields better than og. But bubba will yield better than any og. 

Still one of the strongest too.

Edit: not including a pure afghani kush which will outyield, I meant that in comparison to the mainstream "kushes" that aren't really kushes at all 

Pretty sure bubba is partly afghani tho, being pure indi


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 27, 2011)

im oveer here now i just gotta get familiar, still slightly brain damaged from the sour bubble scissor goo from this morning, had my knees shaking 
dont know how to make pics smaller over hhere


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 27, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> nice, i just picked up a pack of his blue moon rocks and the fuck what's it called, the sour grape or w/e it's called again about a month or so ago.. i also have a few of his blue kush beans left.. i planted some before,and got all males from them, man, was i ever pissed, lol..
> 
> i really wanted to pick up a pack of everything from him when i ordered them the last time, but of course i didn't have the cash to do so...
> 
> ...


man not too in the know because i was under the impression that the BC SB gear were knock-offs.
I know that steele from grindhouse carried on SB he made a bx IX and is releasing it soon called DMT, worked pure and outcrossed to a bunch of kushes, girl scout cookies, fire og and so on. Theres quiet a few working with BOG genetics atm. Dude PK i mentioned is currently upgrading to a 16k space and is working BOG genetics, x ECSD, 95 sensi star, bunch of elites. Will be fire. He is releasing some works in progress now, im waiting on them


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 29, 2011)

i took a few new pix last night of the girls.. been flowering for two days now i do believe..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 29, 2011)

there lookin mean as all hell!


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 29, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> there lookin mean as all hell!


 lol, the color looks a lil funky in those pix i think, but they're all nice and lush green, super excited..

i also just got in a new batch of rapid rooters yesterday so i can start to take some clones of the girls as well.. going to take them tonight and get them under the lights asap..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 29, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, the color looks a lil funky in those pix i think, but they're all nice and lush green, super excited..
> 
> i also just got in a new batch of rapid rooters yesterday so i can start to take some clones of the girls as well.. going to take them tonight and get them under the lights asap..


 My old cam used to add weerd colors, but you can tell those are lush


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 29, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> My old cam used to add weerd colors, but you can tell those are lush


 yah, i just took those in the dark with my new phone camera.. it's damn 8mp jobby, and takes pretty nice pix that i've noticed thus far, those ones just looked a lil washed out or w/e, not sure why..


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 30, 2011)

nice pic drop racer, ive still got to get caught up i surely will
I took my own advice and grabbed the bubba x deep chunk from cannacopia are you kidding 35 rocks no problem. Also some Sour Grape Kush its a chem 08 cross from lemonskunk420. 
Im going crazy for bubba atm, soo dirty on myself for not making f2s of the original sour b's though i did make some crosses.
Those Sour Grapes, makes f2s for sure thats some dank you want to keep around.
Peace and pipes *puff


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 30, 2011)

So I finally got the tent up, had to re-organize some stuff. Going to be working on the ventilation and heat tests tonight to get things tuned in. Then will take clones and switch over. The KB is frikkin' nuts, I have one branch that is a polyploid and some other branches that grew two to one site, so I've got a couple sites that look as if they were topped but just grew that way naturally. The main top actually splits two ways as well, I will post pictures when I get everything squared away.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 30, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> So I finally got the tent up, had to re-organize some stuff. Going to be working on the ventilation and heat tests tonight to get things tuned in. Then will take clones and switch over. The KB is frikkin' nuts, I have one branch that is a polyploid and some other branches that grew two to one site, so I've got a couple sites that look as if they were topped but just grew that way naturally. The main top actually splits two ways as well, I will post pictures when I get everything squared away.


 you got a mutant? kickass! i gotta grab some pix of my new strain, theres a split plant in that batch to


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 30, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> you got a mutant? kickass! i gotta grab some pix of my new strain, theres a split plant in that batch to


 what strain is that dizzle? that c99 x you're working with??


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 30, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> what strain is that dizzle? that c99 x you're working with??


 no, these are Chocolate Chunky Munkys [ Chocolate Chunk X Gorilla Grape] sofar one twin seed and one of those twins is a spliter top lol...those are at a buddies thats test driving em for me, ill try to get em tomorow, there was also a tripple noder in the 10


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 30, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> no, these are Chocolate Chunky Munkys [ Chocolate Chunk X Gorilla Grape] sofar one twin seed and one of those twins is a spliter top lol...those are at a buddies thats test driving em for me, ill try to get em tomorow, there was also a tripple noder in the 10


 damn, those sound dank as fawk dizzle. omg, i think i just got a lil wood, lol...  not sure if it was the description of the strain, or the reversed pix of the ass girls, lol..


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 30, 2011)

I like the one in the middle, the first one is nice too but I like upside down girls


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 30, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I like the one in the middle, the first one is nice too but I like upside down girls


 the one in the middle is very nice, lol. as is the darker skinned chic, omg, such a nice crapper on that..  i love me some ass, lol..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 31, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> damn, those sound dank as fawk dizzle. omg, i think i just got a lil wood, lol...  not sure if it was the description of the strain, or the reversed pix of the ass girls, lol..


it does sound dank....im expecting goo dthings from them....if you wanna see the mother its at Hemp Depot in the Cannacopia section, thats my plant ....fuckin rockstar shit lol



TheLastWood said:


> I like the one in the middle, the first one is nice too but I like upside down girls


 i like the darker one on the right with the tramp stamp....but any of the 3 will do lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 31, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> the one in the middle is very nice, lol. as is the darker skinned chic, omg, such a nice crapper on that..  i love me some ass, lol..


 LMAO i missed this post ...totaly agree mang! that ass has some snack on it...jus how daddy likes it


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 31, 2011)

Lol I like the first one on the left, the middle one's eh alright, the last one.... I don't think I'm ready for that jelly, it's too god damn bootylicious for me lol. The first one looks the most innocent, the other two their backs are all worked (working their necks, their backs ha ha). I'm all about corruption of innocent untouched or hardly touched ass, that makes Doobs haaaaaaappppppy lol.

Note: The song references lol.


----------



## Grazzmon (Oct 31, 2011)

Life can be full of choices.. 



Grazz


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 31, 2011)

You just got to get them juices a flowin' and ride that shit like a slip and slide Doob!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 31, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Lol I like the first one on the left, the middle one's eh alright, the last one.... I don't think I'm ready for that jelly, it's too god damn bootylicious for me lol. The first one looks the most innocent, the other two their backs are all worked (working their necks, their backs ha ha). I'm all about corruption of innocent untouched or hardly touched ass, that makes Doobs haaaaaaappppppy lol.
> 
> Note: The song references lol.


 yeah the first one is sorta extra virgin lookin lol its a nice tight lil package tho...but id go hungry in an hour LMAO....im gonna reverse the pic i think to keep it fresh , after all its been a couple weeks...daddy needs some variety


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 31, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Life can be full of choices..
> 
> View attachment 1863500
> 
> Grazz


 damn, that third girl from the left and the fifth as well.. holy shit, lol...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 31, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> damn, that third girl from the left and the fifth as well.. holy shit, lol...


 numbers 4, 5 and 8 would be in serious trouble with my unit


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 31, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> numbers 4, 5 and 8 would be in serious trouble with my unit


 i was going to say 8 as well, but she looks like she's got a black chic booty, and i don't think i'm quite ready for that...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 31, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i was going to say 8 as well, but she looks like she's got a black chic booty, and i don't think i'm quite ready for that...


 ass like that can be a lil dangerous in one dosage....thats why you gotta warm up with the lil glowing ass first, then proceed onto the bigger darker ass, only then is spanish and black booty safe...modertation brother!


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 31, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> ass like that can be a lil dangerous in one dosage....thats why you gotta warm up with the lil glowing ass first, then proceed onto the bigger darker ass, only then is spanish and black booty safe...modertation brother!


 lmao, you don't know me too well then dizzle as moderation has never been a strong point for me, lol... i'm an addict through and through, which means i usually like to jump right in the deep end and either sink or swim...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 31, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> lmao, you don't know me too well then dizzle as moderation has never been a strong point for me, lol... i'm an addict through and through, which means i usually like to jump right in the deep end and either sink or swim...


 roflmao well i was jus tryin to be kewl about the whole thing...but im a sex addict lol....wtf is addiction anyways? it jus means you love something more than the next guy LOL


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 31, 2011)

God damn men and their booties and fap fap sessions lol jk guys.

On a serious note though, 1, 3, and 5 would be my choice. I think as a general consensus is 5 is the winner of best ass in show lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 31, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> You just got to get them juices a flowin' and ride that shit like a slip and slide Doob!


 Lol I don't ride man, I am the ride !!

Ladies ladies with epic rockin' breasts, all aboard the Doobieus express!! Taking it slow, fastening up the pace, so come on gals sit on my face!!

Poetry is AWESOME!!


----------



## Grazzmon (Oct 31, 2011)

LOL.. I offer the same services (with moustache).. Doob, I just noticed this in your avatar.. "Mr. Ganja" might be a little mis-leading 




Grazz


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 31, 2011)

No way on the dark chocolate.

H is the only black bitch id ever fuck with. And I quit that.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 31, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> God damn men and their booties and fap fap sessions lol jk guys.
> 
> On a serious note though, 1, 3, and 5 would be my choice. I think as a general consensus is 5 is the winner of best ass in show lol.


 Win place and show....still a 4some anyway you look at it haha....I Wanna be the meat in the middle of that sandiwch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Doob i got some pixs youd really love lol......my ex has DDs and the bras are tight....i miss those titiies!


----------



## Joos Springsteen (Oct 31, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> ass like that can be a lil dangerous in one dosage....thats why you gotta warm up with the lil glowing ass first, then proceed onto the bigger darker ass, only then is spanish and black booty safe...modertation brother!


You may not be ready when opportunity knocks, but you sure as shit answer the door anyway!


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 31, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> LOL.. I offer the same services (with moustache).. Doob, I just noticed this in your avatar.. "Mr. Ganja" might be a little mis-leading
> 
> Grazz


Not my choice, it's set by the forum. If I had my choice it'd say something else for sure lol. One of those if I could I would, but I can't so I won't things lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 31, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Win place and show....still a 4some anyway you look at it haha....I Wanna be the meat in the middle of that sandiwch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Doob i got some pixs youd really love lol......my ex has DDs and the bras are tight....i miss those titiies!


 Mmmmmm tiiiiiitiiiiieees..... NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM!!

*Zombie walks*


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 31, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Mmmmmm tiiiiiitiiiiieees..... NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM!!
> 
> *Zombie walks*


 its liek a big snack pack lol....nummy nummy numms


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 1, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> its liek a big snack pack lol....nummy nummy numms


 Lol give me a snack and I'll smack her back..... side lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 1, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Lol give me a snack and I'll smack her back..... side lol.


 haha she'd go for that...shitty thing is we dont talk nomore, and im pretty sure she hates me lol...it was one of those bad goodbye things...but i think about that rack and ass everyday...she makes me bang all kinds of sluts now....bitch


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 1, 2011)

Ah, banging sluts! Ya that's a bad day. 
You poor SOB
puff, puff, pass


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 1, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Ah, banging sluts! Ya that's a bad day.
> You poor SOB
> puff, puff, pass


sounds like a bitter man whos about to get married haha ...jus fuckin with ya, lemmie organize yur bacholor party, yur wife will hate my guts forever but wel have alota fun lol


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 1, 2011)

Definitely not bitter man! 
I would take that, sounds like fun to me. I didn't get a bachelor party the first time of course I been a bachelor most my life despite being married before. I got to go to college in my late twenties which was DANDY even though I had to sort of hide that stuff from my sons. 
I have no regrets!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 1, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Definitely not bitter man!
> I would take that, sounds like fun to me. I didn't get a bachelor party the first time of course I been a bachelor most my life despite being married before. I got to go to college in my late twenties which was DANDY even though I had to sort of hide that stuff from my sons.
> I have no regrets!


 i hear ya, i didnt get fuckall the first time either..but there wont be a next time i think...ive been single for so long i think id have culture shock if i lived with another chick right now lol


ok lets get a 1/4 kilo of blow and some strippers with no green cards AKA hookers LOL....we can go from there


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 1, 2011)

Ya man, my girl and I don't live in the same town yet. I too fear the "culture shock"! Not sure how all that will work out yet.

lol you sound just like my brother


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 1, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Ya man, my girl and I don't live in the same town yet. I too fear the "culture shock"! Not sure how all that will work out yet.
> 
> lol you sound just like my brother


 just think the worst and yul be ok with it LOL ...just like in battle, once you accept the fact yur already dead your job is alot easier haha


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 1, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> haha she'd go for that...shitty thing is we dont talk nomore, and im pretty sure she hates me lol...it was one of those bad goodbye things...but i think about that rack and ass everyday...she makes me bang all kinds of sluts now....bitch


 Lol not your ex dude, chicks in general. I like untainted vag and well not trying to be a dick but uhm yeah.... your ex, totally tainted lol. I agree with Colo dude ohhhh pooooooor youuuuuuu lol fucking lucky bastard.

I am tied down with my chick , god does she drive me fucking nuts sometimes, who am I kidding most of the time but I love her lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 1, 2011)

are you sayin my weewee is tainted? its bad enuf im black listed by most of the girls in my city LOL those bitches all talk, its liek a union


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 1, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> are you sayin my weewee is tainted? its bad enuf im black listed by most of the girls in my city LOL those bitches all talk, its liek a union


 
It's tainted....


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 1, 2011)

Tainted love oh whoa whoa


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 1, 2011)

haha now im gonna be singin that for hours


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 1, 2011)

I like the marilyn manson version


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 2, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> are you sayin my weewee is tainted? its bad enuf im black listed by most of the girls in my city LOL those bitches all talk, its liek a union


 Lol I wasn't the one who said it, you did ha ha.


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 2, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> It's tainted....


 That's what she said OH!!


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 2, 2011)

So an update....

I was 3 connections away from finishing the re-vamped ventilation system when.... I ran out of duct tape .

So when I get more duct tape, it will get finished. Damn it, seriously damn it, damn it, damn it.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 2, 2011)

whats the substitute for duct tape? i always used it as the substitute LOL


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 2, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> whats the substitute for duct tape? i always used it as the substitute LOL


 There is no substitute!! Duct tape is like the force, it has a dark side, and a light side and keeps everything together =P lol.

I just have to tape the ducting to the exhaust ducting outside the tent, then the connection for the ducting to the exhaust mount I made for the closet.
Also btw those Cheetos in a can, the can makes an awesome 6 inch flange when glued to a piece of cardboard lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 2, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> There is no substitute!! Duct tape is like the force, it has a dark side, and a light side and keeps everything together =P lol.
> 
> I just have to tape the ducting to the exhaust ducting outside the tent, then the connection for the ducting to the exhaust mount I made for the closet.
> Also btw those Cheetos in a can, the can makes an awesome 6 inch flange when glued to a piece of cardboard lol.


 i love your engineering Doob ...ima noninate you for the Growbel Peace Prize


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 2, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i love your engineering Doob ...ima noninate you for the Growbel Peace Prize


 More like the lifetime of ghetto rigging achievement award lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 2, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> More like the lifetime of ghetto rigging achievement award lol.


 its one in the same lol


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 2, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> its one in the same lol


 Lol pretty much right? Lol I got more duct tape, went to go finish my vent setup.... Then realized I needed another reducer because the fan is larger than the ducting. So I just ghetto rigged one, now off to finish this shit lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 2, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Lol pretty much right? Lol I got more duct tape, went to go finish my vent setup.... Then realized I needed another reducer because the fan is larger than the ducting. So I just ghetto rigged one, now off to finish this shit lol.


 thats ghetto fabulous...so bujhetto LOL

did you use silver tape or black? it matters none


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 2, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Not my choice, it's set by the forum. If I had my choice it'd say something else for sure lol. One of those if I could I would, but I can't so I won't things lol.


 In reply to.. *




Originally Posted by Grazzmon  
Doob, I just noticed this in your avatar.. "Mr. Ganja" might be a little mis-leading






Grazz
*
I may start a petition.. (wonder if that can be done) 

Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 2, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> thats ghetto fabulous...so bujhetto LOL
> 
> did you use silver tape or black? it matters none


 Silver, well gray not the foil tape though lol.

I'll take pics later after I clone, running heat tests now. Hoping to switch tonight or tomorrow morning, finally!!


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 2, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> I may start a petition.. (wonder if that can be done)
> 
> Grazz


 Lol who knows? 

Only thing I know is stoners and petitions go together like peanut butter and jelly lol.

Go for it lol.


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 2, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Lol who knows?
> 
> Only thing I know is stoners and petitions go together like peanut butter and jelly lol.
> 
> Go for it lol.


Yeah, I can believe that. BTW: I just took a look and it's a topic that has been brought up before without anything coming of it.. 

Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 2, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Yeah, I can believe that. BTW: I just took a look and it's a topic that has been brought up before without anything coming of it..
> 
> Grazz


 Oh well, it's cool lol. Guess I'll just have to bump up my level or whatever, thanks for looking that up though Grazz. Mucho appreciated.


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 2, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Oh well, it's cool lol. Guess I'll just have to bump up my level or whatever, thanks for looking that up though Grazz. Mucho appreciated.


I don't think this is accurate.. it may have been doubled recently.

*Rollitup's ranking system is based on the amount of posts you have:

0 Stranger
25 Learning How To Roll
50 Able To Roll A Joint
100 marijuana Toker
200 Ganja Smoker
400 Pot Head
420 420 TIME
700 Stoner
1200 Teaching How To Roll
1600 Veteran Smoker
2500 Mr.Ganja
5000 Super Stoner
10000 marijuana EXPERT
50000 Ganja God *


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 2, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> I don't think this is accurate.. it may have been doubled recently.
> 
> *Rollitup's ranking system is based on the amount of posts you have:
> 
> ...


 Well ask the moderators in this journal if they know, well shit guess I better start posting lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 2, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Silver, well gray not the foil tape though lol.
> 
> I'll take pics later after I clone, running heat tests now. Hoping to switch tonight or tomorrow morning, finally!!


updates are good...ima update my shit to maybe...kind a lazy righ tnow


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 3, 2011)

all righty.. got around to some new pix, and figured out what my problem was before... shitty ass sd card.. fucking thing was brand new, but a pos obviously as i plugged a new one in and it works right away...

anyhoo's, here's some new pix... no signs of flowering going on yet, but it's only been a couple of days so far, i'm sure they will start sooner or later..


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 3, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Well ask the moderators in this journal if they know, well shit guess I better start posting lol.


 this looks pretty accurate to me doobs as you have just over 1600 posts and you're now a veteran smoker and not mr ganja any longer...


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 3, 2011)

I will adjust accordingly...

Grazz​


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 3, 2011)

Looks like the Congo in there lol....fuck yeah!!!


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 3, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> View attachment 1868811
> 
> I will adjust accordingly...
> 
> Grazz​


 LOL Grazz ah ha ha ha, I got one let me upload it ha ha.


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 3, 2011)

Lol look very closely.


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 3, 2011)

Kitty!!

Nice pics racer!


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 3, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Lol look very closely.
> View attachment 1869310


LOL.. it a while to see it even though the first thing I saw was a pussy.. good one Doob..


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 3, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> LOL.. it a while to see it even though the first thing I saw was a pussy.. good one Doob..


 Lol well placed pussy.... cats for the win lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 3, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Lol look very closely.
> View attachment 1869310


 does she got it all shaved with designs like an afro? i cant zoom in with my naked eyes


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 3, 2011)

For all you blind bastards out there lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 3, 2011)

i must be fuckin blind as a motherfucker


still looks like a fade to me


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 3, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i must be fuckin blind as a motherfucker
> 
> 
> still looks like a fade to me


 No wonder the women outcast you, how the fuck you gonna have the right aim to stick it in the right hole when you can't see a pussy? Bitches probably all afraid to get porked in the shitter lol.

Damn Dizzle I'm slightly disappointed, I never thought you wouldn't be able to see a pussy when it's right in your face lol.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 3, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i must be fuckin blind as a motherfucker
> 
> 
> still looks like a fade to me


 don't feel bad dizzle, i couldn't see it till doob's blew it all up big as fawk for me either, lol.. yah, i need me some glasses..


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 3, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> don't feel bad dizzle, i couldn't see it till doob's blew it all up big as fawk for me either, lol.. yah, i need me some glasses..


 Lol that is the same pic that I blew up for you Racer.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 3, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Lol that is the same pic that I blew up for you Racer.


 i know it is silly, that's what i was saying to dizzle, lol..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 4, 2011)

LOL well i just didnt see a poosay....it looked like fancy panties or some weerd haircut....and i also see a face

see


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 4, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> LOL well i just didnt see a poosay....it looked like fancy panties or some weerd haircut....and i also see a face
> 
> see


 It's a kitten's head dude lol or an intricate muff design lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 4, 2011)

Pic 1 clones.
Pic 2 I thought looked nice.
Pic 3 Side shot to the best of my ability.
Pic 4 Bird's eye view.
Pics 5-7 Stem thickness comparison.
Pic 8 It's amazing how these plants adjust, thought it was a cool pic.
Pics 9-12 Polyploid and twin branches.
Pics 13-16 A couple shots of the new vent system, closet, and tents.

Switching the bulb tomorrow and setting my timer, thing needs to charge up some.

Will post more pics tomorrow after I switch the bulb out.

...............


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 4, 2011)

i cant belive how fat the stocks are



hey nice duct tape job!


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 4, 2011)

Looking great Doob.. how tall are the plants? I'm thinking that flower tent is going to be bursting at the seams in about 8 weeks..lol

Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 4, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i cant belive how fat the stocks are
> 
> 
> 
> hey nice duct tape job!


 Yeah she's definitely a meaty gal lol. Thanks Dizzle ha ha, now you know why I ran out of duct tape =P.



Grazzmon said:


> Looking great Doob.. how tall are the plants? I'm thinking that flower tent is going to be bursting at the seams in about 8 weeks..lol
> 
> Grazz


Thanks Grazz yes the tent will be bursting at 8 weeks and probably going ape shit at 10. I'd say about a foot to a foot and a half, I'll measure it later.


----------



## watchxyouxburn (Nov 4, 2011)

Geez, I'm subbed just because of the amount of times the word pussy has been used over the last several posts, let alone the lovely plants.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 4, 2011)

watchxyouxburn said:


> Geez, I'm subbed just because of the amount of times the word pussy has been used over the last several posts, let alone the lovely plants.


 lmao watch, if you like pussy and ass, you've come to the right spot..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 5, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> lmao watch, if you like pussy and ass, you've come to the right spot..


this thread delivers the T & A !


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 5, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> this thread delivers the T & A !


 What about P? Lol.

T.A.P. the way of life lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 5, 2011)

watchxyouxburn said:


> Geez, I'm subbed just because of the amount of times the word pussy has been used over the last several posts, let alone the lovely plants.


 Welcome to the grow Watch lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 5, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> What about P? Lol.
> 
> T.A.P. the way of life lol.


 ill play TAPs to that 

so jus to clear it all up.....that pic you posted / she does have a weerd haircut on it right? jus sayin


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 5, 2011)

Damn it now I have a Lords of Acid song stuck in my head.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 5, 2011)

haha enjoy singing it all day now lol


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 5, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> ill play TAPs to that
> 
> so jus to clear it all up.....that pic you posted / she does have a weerd haircut on it right? jus sayin


 Well.... I guess a kitten's head/face constitutes as a weird muff cut lol. It's the new Tabby Vag design lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 5, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Well.... I guess a kitten's head/face constitutes as a weird muff cut lol. It's the new Tabby Vag design lol.


 lmao well whoever carved it in was prolly legaly blind...looks more like the Scream mask

tabby is good, but i like the mexican hairless myself


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh I will lol.
[video=youtube;-2RykBWW7k0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2RykBWW7k0[/video]


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 5, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> lmao well whoever carved it in was prolly legaly blind...looks more like the Scream mask
> 
> tabby is good, but i like the mexican hairless myself


 I see you don't take your dental hygiene seriously either, glad I'm not the only one ha ha.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 5, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> I see you don't take your dental hygiene seriously either, glad I'm not the only one ha ha.


 nah you gotta get dirty to get the job done right lol.....anythingless is uncivilized


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 5, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> nah you gotta get dirty to get the job done right lol.....anythingless is uncivilized


Lol I can agree with that, what the hell you doing up so early Dizz?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 5, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Lol I can agree with that, what the hell you doing up so early Dizz?


 i havnt slept yet ffs lol...i have one good nights sleep and apperntly im not sposta sleep for a day or two lol


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 5, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i havnt slept yet ffs lol...i have one good nights sleep and apperntly im not sposta sleep for a day or two lol


 InZOMBIEia, gotta love it. I was supposed to wake up to check the clones periodically. Unfortunately the canna butter brownies I got hooked up with, put me out for the count. It was one of those, you open your eyes, wake up all high, say fuck it and crash back out moments lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 5, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> InZOMBIEia, gotta love it. I was supposed to wake up to check the clones periodically. Unfortunately the canna butter brownies I got hooked up with, put me out for the count. It was one of those, you open your eyes, wake up all high, say fuck it and crash back out moments lol.


yeah it sucks hard..i do get a few good sleeps a month but the rest are shitty ones lol


waking up baked is weerd but kewl all the same


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 5, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> yeah it sucks hard..i do get a few good sleeps a month but the rest are shitty ones lol
> 
> 
> waking up baked is weerd but kewl all the same


 Yeah I hear you Dizzle, I have a really hard time sleeping too. I usually sleep in like 2-4 hour naps, it's rare I can get a full 7-8 hours in. Waking up baked is nice, when you don't have to stumble around like a jack ass in the dark trying to turn the A/C down lol.

Edit: Forgot to put that I hope you can get some good rest sooner than later dude.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 5, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Yeah I hear you Dizzle, I have a really hard time sleeping too. I usually sleep in like 2-4 hour naps, it's rare I can get a full 7-8 hours in. Waking up baked is nice, when you don't have to stumble around like a jack ass in the dark trying to turn the A/C down lol.
> 
> Edit: Forgot to put that I hope you can get some good rest sooner than later dude.


 i was almost on a sleep rutine somewhat....then today i got baked and bored and took a 4h nap....that fucked everythign up lol

i crash into shit in the dark all the time..sometimes i even break stuff :\


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 5, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i was almost on a sleep rutine somewhat....then today i got baked and bored and took a 4h nap....that fucked everythign up lol
> 
> i crash into shit in the dark all the time..sometimes i even break stuff :\


 Ahhh that sucks lol, poor you with all that good dank that puts you out lol jk. Yeah our bed has these frikkin' legs that stick out at knee height, fucking hate this bed frame. Busted my knee so many times on this damn bed lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 5, 2011)

thanks Doob, i hope i do to..im about to crash in a few after my frosted flakes LOL

i used to have a steel frame bed liek that, ripped me open once to on my ankle..not the greatest design lol


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 5, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> thanks Doob, i hope i do to..im about to crash in a few after my frosted flakes LOL
> 
> i used to have a steel frame bed liek that, ripped me open once to on my ankle..not the greatest design lol


 Yeah bed frames are fucking evil imho, well.... I guess it depends lol. Lol frosted flakes yum!! By the by, was browsing new posts and saw your c99 bud porn thread, she's a beaut.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 5, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Yeah bed frames are fucking evil imho, well.... I guess it depends lol. Lol frosted flakes yum!! By the by, was browsing new posts and saw your c99 bud porn thread, she's a beaut.


 Yes they are , good for tieng up but bad for dark treks lol

thanks , that C-99 is a lil nicer now shes on the F4 gen, yur partner has some from the F4 gen...i jus grew some out and there real nice and pineapply


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 5, 2011)

heres some of the F4s i just finished, link below

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/463821-house-sativa.html


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 5, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Yes they are , good for tieng up but bad for dark treks lol
> 
> thanks , that C-99 is a lil nicer now shes on the F4 gen, yur partner has some from the F4 gen...i jus grew some out and there real nice and pineapply


 Lol what doesn't Racer have though? Lol jk, yeah lucky bastard has a bean list I go green with envy for.



Dizzle Frost said:


> heres some of the F4s i just finished, link below
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/463821-house-sativa.html


 Now I'm not a Sativa gal (Mainly Indica but I like some Sativas), but those are some nice plants and genetics man. What is the Sativa/Indica %'s you're looking to achieve? That Gorilla Grape looks fucking dank man. 

I've always liked Joey Weed, if I had the money I'd so buy some gear. Joey weed's Sugar berry and Sugar blossom look fucking nice. I mean honestly Bros. Grimm fucking known genetics, can't get better than that.


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 5, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Oh I will lol.
> [video=youtube;-2RykBWW7k0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2RykBWW7k0[/video]


 Thanks for that Doob.. now your not the only one with a song stuck in your head.. I just had to click that.. I will think of a way to repay you...lol


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 5, 2011)

Ahhh.. here ya go!!

Payback..lol

Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 5, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Ahhh.. here ya go!!
> 
> Payback..lol
> 
> Grazz


OMFG LOL Kicking it old school!!

You bastard, damn it lol!!

Edit: I always liked this version more lol.

[video=youtube;dKclS21NGWY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKclS21NGWY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 5, 2011)

That is the "Stickiest" song ever...


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 5, 2011)

I got to see LOA when they did their first US tour, it was about the time of that album if I remember.... that song bumps in my car lol
Man Dizz you have to lay off those sativas in the evening. Maybe start taking some melatonin that shit works nice.


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 7, 2011)

So I was going to switch but then remembered I needed an extra power strip to put the bloom tent setup on a timer. Bought another power strip and a nice res for my bin, no more checking run off by lifting the whole damn thing and putting small tupper wares under it to collect yay!! It's always the small things in a grow you forget when setting up a new grow spot, or I just really need to stop toking so much lol.

The clones are doing well, they're all still looking for light on day 3. Day 5-7 will be the test, if I can make it past day 5 I'll be alright most likely, it's been years since I took clones. They're in rapid rooters, in a egg carton for a tray and a clear tupper ware bin with a piece of cardboard on top to block out some of the 150 light. You know you'd be surprised how much shit from the kitchen comes in really handy for growing lol.

I gave the KB one more good training, she is 20 inches wide both ways and the canopy is 15 inches tall.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 7, 2011)

i think ima start some KB to.....there burnin a hole in my seed collection lol


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey doobs! Yeah every time I buy more pots I ALWAYS forget the damn trays to collect the runoff.

You might try using another tuperware upside down for a humidity dome/cover for your clones.


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 7, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Hey doobs! Yeah every time I buy more pots I ALWAYS forget the damn trays to collect the runoff.
> 
> You might try using another tuperware upside down for a humidity dome/cover for your clones.


 It's is covered, lol it's a full tupper ware, the bottom is clear and the top is white, it is flipped upside down with the white part being the bottom and the clear part the dome lol. I put a piece of cardboard on top of the clear part to block the light, could've sworn I put that in my last post.

Yeah the trays and little run of res's are one of the most frequently forgotten things with me too. Granted I forget a lot more than the average bear, but those are a pretty frequent over looked item for most growers. This time was fucking ridiculous though, forgot a lot of stuff, but I am pretty sure I have everything now. This is a new set up, so adjusting to this from my old set up took some time and getting everything down pat took some time as well. Just glad that, that's over lol.


----------



## watchxyouxburn (Nov 8, 2011)

I think my biggest problem with forgetting items when I make supply runs is smoking before I go, kind of the opposite effect of smoking before going grocery shopping. Last time I tried to make a list and forgot the list.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 8, 2011)

watchxyouxburn said:


> I think my biggest problem with forgetting items when I make supply runs is smoking before I go, kind of the opposite effect of smoking before going grocery shopping. Last time I tried to make a list and forgot the list.


 there's nothing worse then smoking before shopping, omg, talk about spending un-needed money, lol... you all get home with 9 bags of shit, when you only went for milk and dog food...


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 8, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> there's nothing worse then smoking before shopping, omg, talk about spending un-needed money, lol... you all get home with 9 bags of shit, when you only went for milk and dog food...


Not to mention the time lost by staring at creme cakes and such...


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 8, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> .... I am pretty sure I have everything now. This is a new set up, so adjusting to this from my old set up took some time and getting everything down pat took some time as well. Just glad that, that's over lol.


Ohh.. it's not over Doob, just beginning now. I think your delay will probably triple the yield  You gonna be the Bud Porn Queen!!

Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 8, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Ohh.. it's not over Doob, just beginning now. I think your delay will probably triple the yield  You gonna be the Bud Porn Queen!!
> 
> Grazz


 Lol thanks Grazz, god dude my tent is packed as is man lol. I have a set of new pics, just gonna wait until tomorrow to post so I can take a couple new shots.


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 8, 2011)

So an update, stayed up to 6am to make sure the timer switched on, and they just switched off. Gave them 3 hours (Less than 12 so it's still in Veg technically). So tonight will be their first 12 hours of dark, not looking forward to the stretch. Fed them some Bushmaster, doing a 3 week application vs. 2 week application. Minimizing the stretch is my biggest priority at the moment.

The clones are still doing well, might have 1 that won't make it. 2 have small stubby roots poking out some and the others, still looking for light. Even the one I think won't make it is still looking for light so I suppose we'll see.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 8, 2011)

you ooooooze dedication Doob!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 8, 2011)

WTF dude, that avatar is fucked up! 
How am I going to see anything you say now?


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 8, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> you ooooooze dedication Doob!


 I could put that's what she said, but that just seems wrong lol.



colocowboy said:


> WTF dude, that avatar is fucked up!
> How am I going to see anything you say now?


 Lol Colo that's so true, first thing I looked at was the avatar then Dizzle's name, then his post lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 8, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> I could put that's what she said, but that just seems wrong lol.
> 
> 
> Lol Colo that's so true, first thing I looked at was the avatar then Dizzle's name, then his post lol.


 lmao its not wrong here


----------



## watchxyouxburn (Nov 8, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> there's nothing worse then smoking before shopping, omg, talk about spending un-needed money, lol... you all get home with 9 bags of shit, when you only went for milk and dog food...


Or if you buy dog food but have a cat.


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 9, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> lmao its not wrong here


 Wtf does dedication ooze look like anyway? Ooze, lol all that pops in my mind is that dancing toaster in Ghostbusters.

Well that and that super fail sauce delight of a super soaker commercial lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 9, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Wtf does dedication ooze look like anyway? Ooze, lol all that pops in my mind is that dancing toaster in Ghostbusters.
> 
> Well that and that super fail sauce delight of a super soaker commercial lol.


 im thinkng a g spot squirt lol


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 9, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> im thinkng a g spot squirt lol


I thought that just happens everytime


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 9, 2011)

Viscosity varies


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 9, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> im thinkng a g spot squirt lol


 In your EYE!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 9, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> In your EYE!!


bene there done it, got the wet shirt


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 9, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> bene there done it, got the wet shirt


 LMFAO!!

"I Survived the dedication squirt and all I got was this lousy wet shirt."

LOL.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 9, 2011)

lol and a wet bed to sleep in


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 9, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> lol and a wet bed to sleep in


 Sounds like swamp ass to the 5th degree, lol.

Would you like a moist towelette?


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 9, 2011)

lol.. stopped in to see if there were any new grow pic's . I found squirts and Swamp asses... I'm heading up to get some wipes and febreeze...lol

Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 9, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> lol.. stopped in to see if there were any new grow pic's . I found squirts and Swamp asses... I'm heading up to get some wipes and febreeze...lol
> 
> Grazz


 Lol Dizzle and I made you feel dirty lol.

Yeah man I'll get some new pics up soon, I'm slacking something fierce. I had to change the bulb out, switched it with another newer one I have. Getting used to the 6am-6pm cycle is a little rough, might take a week to adjust lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 10, 2011)

i make preists and nuns feel dirty


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 10, 2011)

How about a towel and a fan


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 10, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i make preists and nuns feel dirty


Must be the Avatar..


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 10, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i make preists and nuns feel dirty


 You make them feel dirty, I make them want to taste the rainbow. We should really look into Christian or Catholic porn Dizzle, it'll be like the new Christian rock!!

Lol.



colocowboy said:


> How about a towel and a fan


 Lol uhm no, last thing we'd all want is some swamp ass stank to be rushed through a fan lol. Ugh ewww, lol the though of that shit makes me cringe.


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 10, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Must be the Avatar..


 LOL!!

That or Dizzle and I are just THAT good lmao.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 10, 2011)

Well, maybe theres too much humidity back east but out west if you wipe it up and put some air to it that shit will all evaporate. You guys are all proud of "the stank" and want to lay in the puddle?! You suppose that swamp ass will go away if you try and hide it, or you trying to brew it lol
Ya'll are nasty! Sorry Doob, I believe in airing that shit out.... 
I have a buddy that said that he had a dream that one day everyone would be wearing pants that have crotch ventilation lol and he called it "no pants"
I laughed but he was serious.. lol


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 10, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Well, maybe theres too much humidity back east but out west if you wipe it up and put some air to it that shit will all evaporate. You guys are all proud of "the stank" and want to lay in the puddle?! You suppose that swamp ass will go away if you try and hide it, or you trying to brew it lol
> Ya'll are nasty! Sorry Doob, I believe in airing that shit out....
> I have a buddy that said that he had a dream that one day everyone would be wearing pants that have crotch ventilation lol and he called it "no pants"
> I laughed but he was serious.. lol


 Lol obviously I was being sarcastic lol, no dude swamp ass is so wrong. I remember when I used to skate when I was younger, omfg swamp ass sooooo bad. There were a couple of times I got it fierce, soooo gross. I don't know how it feels for guys but I know for us gals, it's just.... god awful is what it is lol. I think airing it out is a good idea too, but dude swamp ass ewwwww..... 

Yeah definitely know both climates dry and humid, extreme dry and humid to boot. I've lived in a lot of places, but the feeling of a wall of humidity getting off a plane after living in a very dry climate for a couple years, fucking horrid. Feels like you can't breathe and shit, you get all sticky from the humidity, ewww just ewww. I prefer dry climates, I miss dry climates, so much easier to control a grow in my opinion or maybe it was what I was just used to lol.

Lol @ no pants.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 10, 2011)

roflmao.... ***obviously.... hahahahah 
I used to skate back in the day, one of a small group in my home town of farmers. I skated till I knocked up my ex and her dad "misplaced" my board helping us move. Got too busy with kiddo anyway but you know the dillio, that just got my goat. Difficult to respect someone that obviously doesn't respect you. He "accidentally" smashed my hooka too, it was etched glass.  booo

Ya, swamp ass is enemy! lol
I can imagine for a chick it's all kinds of funky  lol


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 10, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> roflmao.... ***obviously.... hahahahah
> I used to skate back in the day, one of a small group in my home town of farmers. I skated till I knocked up my ex and her dad "misplaced" my board helping us move. Got too busy with kiddo anyway but you know the dillio, that just got my goat. Difficult to respect someone that obviously doesn't respect you. He "accidentally" smashed my hooka too, it was etched glass.  booo
> 
> Ya, swamp ass is enemy! lol
> I can imagine for a chick it's all kinds of funky  lol


 Jesus dude lol, fucking in law bastards lol. My roomie's aunt did that shit to about $300 worth of glass, most being Roor and locally blown shit from friends who blew glass. Some of it I can't ever replace, stupid bitch. She also got us evicted that day because she went nuts in the leasing office. I was at work and my roomie was anything but a man, my fucking ovaries were bigger than his balls, seriously. So he had her deal with the office, bitch went fucking nutso went off on the leasing office, got mad at their response, and came back to the apartment and took it out on our shit. I hate when people feel it's their right to fuck with your shit, soooo fucked up.

Oh yeah dude swamp ass for us gals is so wrong and foul lol. I remember having some horrid swamp ass one day, sat on a hot ass rail and all you heard was sizzling and my pants were glued to my ass like literally like ironed on my ass, was some fucked up shit lol. My pants were dryer but I had to take some time to peel my jeans from my ass, yeah not fun.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 10, 2011)

Ha hahahahhah, your fuckin' cool hahahah **high five
toasted tuna and cheese on sweaty ham n' thigh 


**talk about taint!!! ROFLMAO


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 10, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Ha hahahahhah, your fuckin' cool hahahah **high five
> toasted tuna and cheese on sweaty ham n' thigh
> 
> 
> **talk about taint!!! ROFLMAO


Lol I don't know about tuna, cheese and ham man, sounds more like my ex gf not me ha ha.

I don't know which would be worse though, sleeping with a chick with tuncheehama going down or already fucked slept in pussy. Either way, I know I wouldn't touch it, with a 10 ft dildo.... oh I mean pole lol.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 10, 2011)

had two of the last group of plants show balls this week... that's the end of all of the sour hazy jones... kind of disappointed about that, but those are the breaks, the breaks breaks breaks..
still got left two sour strawberry kush from bog and mr nice g13 x hp and the pre98 bubba from cali con..
oh yah, and a legion og clone that's ready to go into the flower room that i picked up flipping some pork chops with a close friend... 

oh well.. took some new pix.. some of the balls to try and swing doobs over to the dark side, lmao.. sure it won't work, but watt can i say??

the rest of the pix are the sour strawberry kushes and the mr nice and pre98 bubba.. 

starting to get some nice pistils forming finally..


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 10, 2011)

here's some pix of the pork loins on the grill getting ready to move on over to the flip side..View attachment 1881199


----------



## DSB65 (Nov 10, 2011)

you run alot of stuff in a small space..looks great...i got to get the cloning down.....rep


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 10, 2011)

lookin good mang!


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 10, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> you run alot of stuff in a small space..looks great...i got to get the cloning down.....rep


 clonings not too hard d, i don't know what went wrong with your last attemp.. actually, i should keep my mouth shut till they are all rooted, lol.. 
my first time i just took the cuttings and put them in a glass of water the way me mom did with her houseplants when i was a kid... i also put a tiny bit of cloning powder in the water.. after awhile, i found this lil air pump that came with my co2 boost bucket, and ran it into the cup for bubbles.. it was a kids sippy cup, if you know the kind with a built in plastic straw thingy on the side of the cup.. well, i ran the air hose right down the straw hole in the cup, fit great... 
every couple of days i'd chage out the water.. with in about 10 / 14 days i'd say i had some nice roots going on..

then i went out and bought a daisy cloner, and used that great for like 2 rounds of clones.. then the last time i tried to use it, the damn water srpay nozzle that came with it kept getting clogged with perlite, so i went to rapid rooters for the first time ever.. i just cut the clones from one branch using this tech doobs showed me.. not sure if she put the pix up in here or not, but i got like 4 clones from one small branch.. took 8 total, soaked them in a cup of water for a night... then dipped them into the rooting powder then into the gel and into the rr's they went under a few small cfls and this plastic saucer i bought for the bigger pots flipped upside down for a dome.. seems to be working well.. looks like most of them all have bumps so far, so roots shouldn't be far behind.. and none of them died yet, so that's good, lol..


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 10, 2011)

BTW Doob, I was just exaggerating for the moment. Plus when you say it the cadence sounds like a sandwich. lol 
I didn't mean to be rude or anything, I suspect you know that but just sayin' 

Killin' the update RB, respect!


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 10, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> BTW Doob, I was just exaggerating for the moment. Plus when you say it the cadence sounds like a sandwich. lol
> I didn't mean to be rude or anything, I suspect you know that but just sayin'
> 
> Killin' the update RB, respect!


 Lol I know dude, it takes a lot to insult me. If my response seemed like I took it rudely my bad, I'm just a smart ass lol.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 10, 2011)

It just occurred to me that I don't know you that well to be throwin' it down hardcore. I get carried away sometimes.


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 10, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> clonings not too hard d, i don't know what went wrong with your last attemp.. actually, i should keep my mouth shut till they are all rooted, lol..
> my first time i just took the cuttings and put them in a glass of water the way me mom did with her houseplants when i was a kid... i also put a tiny bit of cloning powder in the water.. after awhile, i found this lil air pump that came with my co2 boost bucket, and ran it into the cup for bubbles.. it was a kids sippy cup, if you know the kind with a built in plastic straw thingy on the side of the cup.. well, i ran the air hose right down the straw hole in the cup, fit great...
> every couple of days i'd chage out the water.. with in about 10 / 14 days i'd say i had some nice roots going on..
> 
> then i went out and bought a daisy cloner, and used that great for like 2 rounds of clones.. then the last time i tried to use it, the damn water srpay nozzle that came with it kept getting clogged with perlite, so i went to rapid rooters for the first time ever.. i just cut the clones from one branch using this tech doobs showed me.. not sure if she put the pix up in here or not, but i got like 4 clones from one small branch.. took 8 total, soaked them in a cup of water for a night... then dipped them into the rooting powder then into the gel and into the rr's they went under a few small cfls and this plastic saucer i bought for the bigger pots flipped upside down for a dome.. seems to be working well.. looks like most of them all have bumps so far, so roots shouldn't be far behind.. and none of them died yet, so that's good, lol..


 You mean this pic?


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 10, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> It just occurred to me that I don't know you that well to be throwin' it down hardcore. I get carried away sometimes.


 Lol well now you know me well enough to know I'm seriously not like most chicks on this site. A lot of them get their panties in a fucking twist and up their ass, I don't think Racer or Mind and I would be great friends for years if I took shit seriously. Like I was telling Racer the other day, I feel sorry for the sad sorry S.o.B. that comes in here and tries to troll. They'd get a verbal bukake from all of us, lol because let's be real the majority of us in here can troll really well if we want to lol.

You're good Colo, I mean dude have you seen my posts here? Lol =P.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 10, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Lol well now you know me well enough to know I'm seriously not like most chicks on this site. A lot of them get their panties in a fucking twist and up their ass, I don't think Racer or Mind and I would be great friends for years if I took shit seriously. Like I was telling Racer the other day, I feel sorry for the sad sorry S.o.B. that comes in here and tries to troll. They'd get a verbal bukake from all of us, lol because let's be real the majority of us in here can troll really well if we want to lol.
> 
> You're good Colo, I mean dude have you seen my posts here? Lol =P.


verbal bukake LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ill kill people for you lol


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 10, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> verbal bukake LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ill kill people for you lol


 Lol well it's true!!

Lol awww thanks Dizzle.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 10, 2011)

no problem, a lil killing never killed anyone LOL


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 10, 2011)

That's good! 
I'm here for a good time and I think most these fuckers would vouch for me.... maybe lol
verbal bukkake huh!? rofl ... classic


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 10, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> That's good!
> I'm here for a good time and I think most these fuckers would vouch for me.... maybe lol
> verbal bukkake huh!? rofl ... classic


 who are you again? lol jk


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 10, 2011)

I got the 420th like yay!


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 10, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> no problem, a lil killing never killed anyone LOL


 Not the important people anyway lol.



colocowboy said:


> That's good!
> I'm here for a good time and I think most these fuckers would vouch for me.... maybe lol
> verbal bukkake huh!? rofl ... classic


Hey everyone call 1-800-GET-COLO for a good time lmao.



Dizzle Frost said:


> who are you again? lol jk


 I know right? Lol jk Colo.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 10, 2011)

Sick! You seem pretty likeable doob! 
puff, puff, pass.....


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 10, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Sick! You seem pretty likeable doob!
> puff, puff, pass.....


 Lol it's not that I'm likable, it's more you just don't get easily offended lol but thanks dude.

Puff, Puff pass.... to Racer.


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh and Colo my name is definitely not Crista, I did however date a Krista.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 10, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Not the important people anyway lol.
> 
> 
> Hey everyone call 1-800-GET-COLO for a good time lmao.
> ...


 i love this thread lol


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 10, 2011)

Nah, likeable..... you remind me of a friend I used to know..... 
It's not like you can rip off with a relative stranger and infer them a tunaboat and be cool after but in rare situations!
Sooooo, ya no courtesy..... check the squishy feely at the door.... got it.... lol


----------



## taaldow (Nov 10, 2011)

nice!!!!!!!! thread Racer's & Doobieus


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 10, 2011)

taaldow said:


> nice!!!!!!!! thread Racer's & Doobieus


 thanks taaldow, bout time you ventured over here, lol...


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 10, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i love this thread lol


 I do too, like a fat ass chasing a sammich lol.



colocowboy said:


> Nah, likeable..... you remind me of a friend I used to know.....
> It's not like you can rip off with a relative stranger and infer them a tunaboat and be cool after but in rare situations!
> Sooooo, ya no courtesy..... check the squishy feely at the door.... got it.... lol


 I love that you're intelligent enough to use the word infer properly in a statement. I concur on the whole squishy stuff, but everyone once in awhile it slips some and we get all soft in here lol. It's a good thing "in moderation" though lol.



taaldow said:


> nice!!!!!!!! thread Racer's & Doobieus


 Thanks Taaldow welcome to the grow!!


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 10, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> thanks taaldow, bout time you ventured over here, lol...


 Bitch stop holding, puff puff pass!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 10, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Sick! You seem pretty likeable doob!
> puff, puff, pass.....


 wait till you get to know her really well, that's when the real doobs comes out... lol.. j/k


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 10, 2011)

WOW, that is some crazy shit for an avatar RB! 
It's going to be weird for a while, you had that other for some time!


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 10, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> wait till you get to know her really well, that's when the real doobs comes out... lol.. j/k


 Lol I already have come out I thought you knew?!

Thaaaaaaaaanks Racer lol!! Not like it's a bad thing considering we're still friends lol <3.

Edit: Oh and I suppose we'll call you Skip Holdem now lol.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 10, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> WOW, that is some crazy shit for an avatar RB!
> It's going to be weird for a while, you had that other for some time!


 yah, i was getting tired of my old one and have been looking for a new one for awhile... tonight i stumbled on this one on a t-shirt online... i got doobieus involved, and she shrank it down all nice for me..

it's albert hoffman on his infamous bicycle ride.. i'm kind of digging it... i was afraid it was going to look all shitty once it was made smaller..


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 10, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Lol I already have come out I thought you knew?!
> 
> Thaaaaaaaaanks Racer lol!! Not like it's a bad thing considering we're still friends lol <3.
> 
> Edit: Oh and I suppose we'll call you Skip Holdem now lol.



i must have missed that post, sorry, my bad.. i'm not usually included in all of the reindeer games, so i'm not very good at this type of thing for the most part..


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 10, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, i was getting tired of my old one and have been looking for a new one for awhile... tonight i stumbled on this one on a t-shirt online... i got doobieus involved, and she shrank it down all nice for me..
> 
> it's albert hoffman on his infamous bicycle ride.. i'm kind of digging it... i was afraid it was going to look all shitty once it was made smaller..


 Lol yeah avatars and banners are starting to become a trademark thing for me lately.



racerboy71 said:


> i must have missed that post, sorry, my bad.. i'm not usually included in all of the reindeer games, so i'm not very good at this type of thing for the most part..


 Well wtf Rudolph?! Get to playin'!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 10, 2011)

damn Racerboy or W/E ...that is a kickass avatar bro....make it a chopper and its a tattoo


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 11, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> damn Racerboy or W/E ...that is a kickass avatar bro....make it a chopper and its a tattoo


 Damn Dizzle Merry fucking triple x mas to me, nice lol!!


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 11, 2011)

Thought I'd drop some pics lol.

Top two: The ghetto flange made out of a piece of cardboard and a part of a Fritos can lol, and the ghetto reducer made from poster board lol and lots of duct tape.

Middle two: A pic of the gals still under the MH and one of the gals under the HPS.

Bottom two: Size comparison with a 1 gallon milk/water jug, and my power strip setup. The 150 is unplugged in this pic.

So small update, I switched the HPS bulb out with a newer less burnt up one. Well that bulb failed to ignite, I had to unscrew then re-screw it back in to get it to fire up. Then it started to flicker on me, so I just did the ole' cavewoman tap tap on the top of the hood and it corrected itself. Woke up this morning and it ignited fine, and is not flickering anymore. I think it may have just needed to wear itself in some again, after not being used for a few years.

I unplugged the 150, even though I had a piece of cardboard blocking the light and the light itself was about 3-4 feet away. The clones still somehow managed to get enough light and grow. Your first thought would probably be great, they're growing woot woot. Yeah no, too much development on top not enough root development. Thought I saw some roots poking but it was just a piece of leaf matter or egg carton or something. So I pulled them, re-cut, re-dipped and re-planted, put them under some CFL's to keep the temp up in there and they're still alive so it's cherry. Guess I lost my hand at cloning, ahhhh fuck me right in the heart seriously. Well I suppose not all of it, considering they stayed alive for 5-6 days before I re-planted with shit for root development.

Edit: As you can see from the pics, I will most likely be at full capacity by harvest. This tent is going to packed!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 11, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Damn Dizzle Merry fucking triple x mas to me, nice lol!!


 merry xams to me to! 


Grow is lookin good ......im still in awe of yur duct tape masterpiece Doob


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 11, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> merry xams to me to!
> 
> 
> Grow is lookin good ......im still in awe of yur duct tape masterpiece Doob


 Lol I'm not sure if you're being a smart ass or serious about the duct tape, either way thanks. I don't want a puppy for Xmas anymore that's for damn sure lol jk.


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 11, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Edit: As you can see from the pics, I will most likely be at full capacity by harvest. This tent is going to packed!!


Damn Doob, 
I think we are both gonna be in the same happy boat with tents and cabs full of bud.. I guess we will have to suffer through it together..lol

Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 11, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Damn Doob,
> I think we are both gonna be in the same happy boat with tents and cabs full of bud.. I guess we will have to suffer through it together..lol
> 
> Grazz


 Lol yeah poor poor us, the paiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin oh the paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaain!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 11, 2011)

i can hear a mini viloin playing


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 11, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> damn Racerboy or W/E ...that is a kickass avatar bro....make it a chopper and its a tattoo


 lol.. when i put that w/e after your name dizzle, i meant it as in whom ever, not as in what ever the fuck your name is again, lol.. i couldn't remember who had posted about you.. wasn't sure if it was last wood or karma's a bitch as i tend to get their avi's confused, so i just put w/e, lol..

and yah, i thought that you'd be digging that new avi.. for a biker dude, i'd expect more bikes in your avi's, not that i'm complaining or anything though, lmao.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 11, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> lol.. when i put that w/e after your name dizzle, i meant it as in whom ever, not as in what ever the fuck your name is again, lol.. i couldn't remember who had posted about you.. wasn't sure if it was last wood or karma's a bitch as i tend to get their avi's confused, so i just put w/e, lol..
> 
> and yah, i thought that you'd be digging that new avi.. for a biker dude, i'd expect more bikes in your avi's, not that i'm complaining or anything though, lmao.


 Yeah i know brother...bu ti couldnt resist to say it once LOL .... Yea i really dig that avi tho...i have some biker pix...but most are too taboo for this place i think...but ima try em out anyways now


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 11, 2011)

Looking Good Doobs and RB........


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 11, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Looking Good Doobs and RB........


Your avatar needs to start clapping and jumping up and down lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 11, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Your avatar needs to start clapping and jumping up and down lol.


I wish.......lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 11, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> I wish.......lol


 ill motorboat em for a jump start


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 11, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> I wish.......lol


 Lol I think we all wish.



Dizzle Frost said:


> ill motorboat em for a jump start


 Pfffft no that's my job Dizzle, my height is the PERFECT height for boobs in my face with most chicks. "Friendly" hugs are awesome lol, friendly is the new perv!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 11, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Lol I think we all wish.
> 
> 
> Pfffft no that's my job Dizzle, my height is the PERFECT height for boobs in my face with most chicks. "Friendly" hugs are awesome lol, friendly is the new perv!!


 Ill supervise jus incase a problem ARISES lol


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 11, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Ill supervise jus incase a problem ARISES lol


 The only problem that would "arise" would be you lmfao.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 11, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> The only problem that would "arise" would be you lmfao.


 Comon Doob...i gotta protect my own interests here lmao


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 11, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Comon Doob...i gotta protect my own interests here lmao


 Lol and I have to protect my own interests too lol.

Did you really think I'd let you watch? Lol c'mon now, I wouldn't be a lesbian if I did lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 11, 2011)

Doobs needs no help at all...Nom,Nom,Nom.........


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 11, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Doobs needs no help at all...Nom,Nom,Nom.........


 LMFAO I love you Mind, more xxxmas pics yay!!!!


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 11, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> LMFAO I love you Mind, more xxxmas pics yay!!!!


You know me..........lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 11, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Lol and I have to protect my own interests too lol.
> 
> Did you really think I'd let you watch? Lol c'mon now, I wouldn't be a lesbian if I did lol.


 im a professional voyeur tho .. so its my job ....youd still be a lesbian, jus not knowong im watching LOL


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 11, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> You know me..........lol


 Yes very well actually lol .



Dizzle Frost said:


> im a professional voyeur tho .. so its my job ....youd still be a lesbian, jus not knowong im watching LOL


 I'm a professional dick kicker, so it's my job to kick dicks when warranted lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 11, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Yes very well actually lol .
> 
> 
> I'm a professional dick kicker, so it's my job to kick dicks when warranted lol.


 lmao You rock Doob!


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 11, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> lmao You rock Doob!


 Lol yeah I know, someone hand me a needle. I think my head's getting too big lmao jk.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 11, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Lol yeah I know, someone hand me a needle. I think my head's getting too big lmao jk.


i hate when that happens lol


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 11, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i hate when that happens lol


 What when you get your dick kicked or when you get a big head?

Lol jk.


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 11, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> What when you get your dick kicked or when you get a big head?
> 
> Lol jk.


Both Really!!!!!!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 11, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Yes very well actually lol .
> 
> 
> I'm a professional dick kicker, so it's my job to kick dicks when warranted lol.


 omg, lmao.. i almost read that as you saying that you were a professional dick licker, lol.. holy shit, talk about a wtf moment, lol... had me very confused for a moment there...


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 11, 2011)

Now thats funny RB..............LMAO


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 11, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Now thats funny RB..............LMAO


 yah, shit had me all fucked up for real for a minute or two.. talk about life changing moments, lol..


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 11, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> omg, lmao.. i almost read that as you saying that you were a professional dick licker, lol.. holy shit, talk about a wtf moment, lol... had me very confused for a moment there...


 Lol you know that's your subconscious saying you're "family" right? 

When I say family, what I really mean is gay, and I don't mean happy either lol.

Lol jk Racer lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 11, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Both Really!!!!!!!


 Lol for some reason I am thinking of an axe cracking nuts, hmmm I can't figure out why..... LMFAO!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 11, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Lol for some reason I am thinking of an axe cracking nuts, hmmm I can't figure out why..... LMFAO!!


 ouch... toucher doobs, fucking toucher...


----------



## FriendlyTokez (Nov 11, 2011)

Heyya how are they going? That Kushberry is absolutely going to respond well to lst methods. A friend of mine lst-ed that exact same strain and it was a pure forest. Every experience I've had with the Kushbery it's a consistently strong yielder. 
But Dinafem strains were never my favorite so I'd love to hear what the end yields were in comparison for these two.
I have one last question, What made you pick that specific Dinafem strain? Not saying anything against you, but I'd probably pick a strain like Sweet Deep Grapefruit. They are known for that one.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 11, 2011)

FriendlyTokez said:


> Heyya how are they going? That Kushberry is absolutely going to respond well to lst methods. A friend of mine lst-ed that exact same strain and it was a pure forest. Every experience I've had with the Kushbery it's a consistently strong yielder.
> But Dinafem strains were never my favorite so I'd love to hear what the end yields were in comparison for these two.
> I have one last question, What made you pick that specific Dinafem strain? Not saying anything against you, but I'd probably pick a strain like Sweet Deep Grapefruit. They are known for that one.


 i don't think she had too much to pick from to begin with, so she worked with what she had, plus, she likes bb strains, but i'll let her answer for herself when she gets back on..
i've heard a lot of good things about sweet deep grapefruit as well..

good info on the kushberry though.. any info on the potency side of things on it??


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 12, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> ouch... toucher doobs, fucking toucher...


 You still loooooooooove me lol.



FriendlyTokez said:


> Heyya how are they going? That Kushberry is absolutely going to respond well to lst methods. A friend of mine lst-ed that exact same strain and it was a pure forest. Every experience I've had with the Kushbery it's a consistently strong yielder.
> But Dinafem strains were never my favorite so I'd love to hear what the end yields were in comparison for these two.
> I have one last question, What made you pick that specific Dinafem strain? Not saying anything against you, but I'd probably pick a strain like Sweet Deep Grapefruit. They are known for that one.


Yeah the KB is pretty big now, KB has always been a good strain to me. BW I chose because it's BB x WW and both those strains I like. I have a collection of beans, not that big though and a lot of them are regulars. I needed fems because of the time constraint I was on, that time constraint isn't really there anymore. I will usually grow normal beans, if it were my choice I'd be growing Plan B's Brainwarp (Extremely fucking hard to find now a days) or B.O.G. gear as these have been favorites of mine since I was younger, BEFORE these two got popular. Dinafem strains aren't as bad as people think, yes they're used as freebies for seed banks but Cali Connect has been used as freebies as well and they're a pretty nice company from what I've heard/seen. I have seen quite a few Dinafem strains grown first hand by a friend of mine, and it always came out dank. Another thing to keep in mind though is the different geno/phenotypes within the strain, maybe you just had a crappy geno/pheno who knows? It's not always the well known that are good strains, some of the more unknown/unpopular strains have some gems too.

Different tokes for different folks, and these folk like these smokes.

Thanks for the info though.



racerboy71 said:


> i don't think she had too much to pick from to begin with, so she worked with what she had, plus, she likes bb strains, but i'll let her answer for herself when she gets back on..
> i've heard a lot of good things about sweet deep grapefruit as well..
> 
> good info on the kushberry though.. any info on the potency side of things on it??


 Lol you know me too well Racer .


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 12, 2011)

> *Different tokes for different folks, and these folk like these smokes*


I'm getting that sentence printed on a T-shirt, you rock Doobs and I always find myself nodding along in agreement when I read through your posts.


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 12, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I'm getting that sentence printed on a T-shirt, you rock Doobs and I always find myself nodding along in agreement when I read through your posts.


 Thanks Smunkie, lol everyone loves that saying. I'm actually trying to start a clothing/apparel/gear business that's music, art, and canna driven as far as designs. There are going to be different series I decided, one that's more stealth, one that's very suggestive and one that's all loud and proud. Different people like to represent in different ways, and especially in the canna community. You've got your paranoid people, your professionals, and your boastful people. So I figure giving people choices was a good idea. Still getting things sorted out with everything though, and haven't really gotten the ball rolling yet. Soon though.....


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 12, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Thanks Smunkie, lol everyone loves that saying. I'm actually trying to start a clothing/apparel/gear business that's music, art, and canna driven as far as designs. There are going to be different series I decided, one that's more stealth, one that's very suggestive and one that's all loud and proud. Different people like to represent in different ways, and especially in the canna community. You've got your paranoid people, your professionals, and your boastful people. So I figure giving people choices was a good idea. Still getting things sorted out with everything though, and haven't really gotten the ball rolling yet. Soon though.....




Man it wolud have been nice to go to rib-fest with my 2 best girls and eat/drink and see styx.
But Nooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My day is now going to be really shitty.......


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 12, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Man it wolud have been nice to go to rib-fest with my 2 best girls and eat/drink and see styx.
> But Nooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My day is now going to be really shitty.......


 Yeah I'm super bummed out about that too Mind , I was super excited about it. Would've been really good times man, I'm not too thrilled about it either. Next time I come down I'll bring you some more Doob food , to kind of try to make up for the gf's manager being a total tool lol. I'm glad you liked the beef stew and potato and beef biscuit pies last time . We need to have a little BBQ one of these days man, that'd be super cool .

Cheer up buddy!!

Edit: Lol and don't you wish you were the lucky bastard in that car?


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 12, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Yeah I'm super bummed out about that too Mind , I was super excited about it. Would've been really good times man, I'm not too thrilled about it either. Next time I come down I'll bring you some more Doob food , to kind of try to make up for the gf's manager being a total tool lol. I'm glad you liked the beef stew and potato and beef biscuit pies last time . We need to have a little BBQ one of these days man, that'd be super cool .
> 
> Cheer up buddy!!
> 
> Edit: Lol and don't you wish you were the lucky bastard in that car?


 
Would have been a good time....

Yeah we will have to have a cookout or something.Need to get RB down for a week or so.

And yeah i would be a happy man if i was the driver.....

oh what i would do to that ass........


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 12, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Would have been a good time....
> 
> Yeah we will have to have a cookout or something.Need to get RB down for a week or so.
> 
> ...


 Lol I have a couple ideas lmao. Yeah we sure do need to get Racer's ass down lol.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 14, 2011)

new pix, new pix...
finally getting some flowering going on, woot woot.. so happy... ..

anyhoo's, here's some pix of the beginning of flower.. enjoy, i know i did..


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 14, 2011)

As a good friend would say thats a "winner, winner chicken dinner" of an update


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 14, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> As a good friend would say thats a "winner, winner chicken dinner" of an update


 you've got some strange friends there skunk..  ... lol..


----------



## DSB65 (Nov 14, 2011)

Going to have your own little jungle there.looking good racer...


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 14, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> you've got some strange friends there skunk..  ... lol..


Underground is where the freaks are found mate

[video=youtube;GJY8jJkDoMY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJY8jJkDoMY[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;TopyZdVefzI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TopyZdVefzI[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;BsDFxmbjZ7I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsDFxmbjZ7I[/video]

see what you've started skunk?? lol...


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 14, 2011)

i so can't wait to get my car back so i can listen to me stereo again, maybe a lil jimmi will be the first thing i'll put in, who knows at this point..

[video=youtube;GcNDuBFpU9Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcNDuBFpU9Q[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 14, 2011)

it's alright.. i've still got my guitar.. ...

[video=youtube;2FMQPb1f-Ng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FMQPb1f-Ng[/video]


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;zAG-kX_IlUw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAG-kX_IlUw[/video]Little Wing.. Stevie Ray

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAG-kX_IlUw

Grazz


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice pics racer! There definately happy!


----------



## taaldow (Nov 15, 2011)

no thank you RACERBOY71  


racerboy71 said:


> thanks taaldow, bout time you ventured over here, lol...


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 16, 2011)

4 Days no Doobieus? I'm going thru Doob withdrawal..

Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 16, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> 4 Days no Doobieus? I'm going thru Doob withdrawal..
> 
> Grazz


 Lol Doob withdrawals?

Damn I guess, I'm just _THAT _good  jk.


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 16, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Lol Doob withdrawals?
> 
> Damn I guess, I'm just _THAT _good  jk.


.. .. 

Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 17, 2011)

wassup people?


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 17, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> wassup people?


 Slacking lol, Racer's probably off taking care of asshats in the SCT or buying beans lol, I've just been a fucking discombobulated mess lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 17, 2011)

Half ass update....

So got my hands on some killer herb, so killer I forgot to mark my watering schedule . Forgot when I watered last, fed them, burned , Clearex, allllll better . Caught it quickly, so the damage isn't too bad.

Debating on whether or not to take pics now or wait until I get a card reader. I can't wait to start using my camera again, and not a phone camera. Macro function is a beautiful thing, and a lot of camera phones are just not up there for macro settings/quality.

They are getting BIG now .


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 17, 2011)

Clearex is the fuckin shiznit! I dunno what id do without a card reader , back in th eolden days i had to plug my cam into the pc with a usb, that was so yesteryear lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 17, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Clearex is the fuckin shiznit! I dunno what id do without a card reader , back in th eolden days i had to plug my cam into the pc with a usb, that was so yesteryear lol


 don't even get me started on fucking camera phones and uploading pix, my shit has been giving me such a fucking nightmare, thanks to doobs think we got it all figured out, well she did, but now i need to take new pix cuz the ones i did take are on my phones memory and i can't access them..
i have three nice digital camera's, can't find two and can't find the memory card for the third... fml, i swear to god, lol...


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 17, 2011)

but guess what kiddo"s?? got me new piece of glass today dropped off on the porch from ups..  ... now all i need to do is figure out how to hook all this shit up and i'll have my hood aircooled... may need one more flange still though, i'll see later when i feel like fucking with it..


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 17, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Half ass update....
> 
> 
> Macro function is a beautiful thing, and a lot of camera phones are just not up there for macro settings/quality.
> ...


Gotta love that Macro Function.. waiting on 3D pics to start making their way onto the forum, after that it will be scratch and sniff...lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 17, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> don't even get me started on fucking camera phones and uploading pix, my shit has been giving me such a fucking nightmare, thanks to doobs think we got it all figured out, well she did, but now i need to take new pix cuz the ones i did take are on my phones memory and i can't access them..
> i have three nice digital camera's, can't find two and can't find the memory card for the third... fml, i swear to god, lol...


that fuckin blows...i always keep my sd card in the cam...learned the hard way lol lost one that was full of pix...jus grab a 2 pack at walmart , the 2gig are cheap

i dotn even know how to work a camera phone LOL


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 17, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Clearex is the fuckin shiznit! I dunno what id do without a card reader , back in th eolden days i had to plug my cam into the pc with a usb, that was so yesteryear lol


I <3 Clearex, it's a life saver like whoa lol. 

The old cable to pc still works for a lot of stuff. Like with a usb cable you can do more and utilize your camera more. A card reader just reads the card, usb does more. So you could use your digi camera or phone camera (Android) and use it as a web cam or wireless camera for security. Imagine this, a bunch of old Android phones being able to create a wireless security camera system. Pretty neat right?! The digi cameras would have to be hard wired into a usb switch but it would still work just the same.



racerboy71 said:


> don't even get me started on fucking camera phones and uploading pix, my shit has been giving me such a fucking nightmare, thanks to doobs think we got it all figured out, well she did, but now i need to take new pix cuz the ones i did take are on my phones memory and i can't access them..
> i have three nice digital camera's, can't find two and can't find the memory card for the third... fml, i swear to god, lol...


 Lol dude I told you how to transfer the pics from the internal memory to the SD-ext memory already lol.



racerboy71 said:


> but guess what kiddo"s?? got me new piece of glass today dropped off on the porch from ups..  ... now all i need to do is figure out how to hook all this shit up and i'll have my hood aircooled... may need one more flange still though, i'll see later when i feel like fucking with it..


 Sweet!! Glad we got that whole air cooled bit figured out for you. Can't wait to see your temps drop and improve, without having to keep ambient temp ridiculously low lol.



Grazzmon said:


> Gotta love that Macro Function.. waiting on 3D pics to start making their way onto the forum, after that it will be scratch and sniff...lol


 Lol scratch n sniff, looking good Grazz.



Dizzle Frost said:


> that fuckin blows...i always keep my sd card in the cam...learned the hard way lol lost one that was full of pix...jus grab a 2 pack at walmart , the 2gig are cheap
> 
> i dotn even know how to work a camera phone LOL


Lol don't worry Dizzle, lots of people have probs with phones lol.

I guess I'm the resident tech here lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 17, 2011)

what woulda any of do without you Doob?


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 18, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> what woulda any of do without you Doob?


 Go through Doob withdrawals?

Lol hell if I know lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

haha prolly


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

nice update folks....lookin short n stacked up! Mine are a lil behind yurs by maybe a week 12/12


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 18, 2011)

mine are like a lil under 3 i guess it is dizzle.. your's sound a lil closer to where doobs are..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

im on day 15 of 12/12, jus starting forming clusters...i put soem pix up on "House of Sativa" journal


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 20, 2011)

some new pix.. man, am i ever stoked as the sour strawberry kush is looking to be leaning way on the sativa side of things, which is just what the dr ordered.. super thin leaves, and oh so nice, lol..
the bubba on the other hand is the exact opposite, very indica dom with super fat hand sized blades and short and bushy as a 60's porn star..


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice RB, coming right along!
They look very happy!


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 20, 2011)

THANks colocwboy.. the one mr nice got into the lights a lil bit and got a lil burnt on the one top cola, but i cut off most of the burnt bits, and she's coming around pretty well imo..

the bubba kush looks oh so dank, but don't look like she's going to be much of a yielder, which is the way kushes tend to work for the most part that i've experienced.. 
the only kush that i grew that had a nice yield as well as some super smoke was dr greenthumbs og kush, ghost cut, which i got like 3 ounces from the one plant under a 250 hps of some straight up fire smoke when all was said and done..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 20, 2011)

motherfucker does that sativa pheno look sexy


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 20, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> motherfucker does that sativa pheno look sexy


 Pfffffffffffft Sativas?! Screw Sativas!! It's all about Indicas Dizzle!! IN-DUH-CAHS!! I thought you knew that Indicas are FAR superior?!

Lol just fucking with you dude, do I sound like someone familiar?

Note my sarcasm lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 20, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Pfffffffffffft Sativas?! Screw Sativas!! It's all about Indicas Dizzle!! IN-DUH-CAHS!! I thought you knew that Indicas are FAR superior?!
> 
> Lol just fucking with you dude, do I sound like someone familiar?
> 
> Note my sarcasm lol.


 lol you indica freaks and yur indicas.....they are FAR superior if i have nothing to do..they make me depressed and stuff tho if i smoke em in the day time. I perfer the mindfucking sativas that spin me out and terrify me LOL


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh and Dizzle just thought you should know....

It's "Trichs" NOT "THC", I mean.... you know.... just in case you were wondering and all.

Durrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 20, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Oh and Dizzle just thought you should know....
> 
> It's "Trichs" NOT "THC", I mean.... you know.... just in case you were wondering and all.
> 
> Durrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !!


 Oh aight, thanks for pointing that out to me... i failed science class ya know?


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 20, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Oh aight, thanks for pointing that out to me... i failed science class ya know?


 lmao, who was your teacher?? mr brick top?? sorry, i had to...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 20, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> lmao, who was your teacher?? mr brick top?? sorry, i had to...


 dude if Brick Top was my teacher, id be a fucking Nobel Peace Prize winner ! lol not some tattoed greasy bastard


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 20, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> lmao, who was your teacher?? mr brick top?? sorry, i had to...


Lmao, Bricktop would be a tough teacher haha!!

I'm subbed, looking great guys and girls !


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 20, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Oh aight, thanks for pointing that out to me... i failed science class ya know?


 Yeah well, that's what you get for studying your huked ohn kronikz books lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 20, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Yeah well, that's what you get for studying your huked ohn kronikz books lol.


the saddest part is..i never learned to read


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 20, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Yeah well, that's what you get for studying your huked ohn kronikz books lol.


 man, is that what those books were called, hooked on phonics? damn, i had always thought they were called hooked on chronic, shit, i've been on the wrong site now for like 4 years or so.. wtf, fml...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 20, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> man, is that what those books were called, hooked on phonics? damn, i had always thought they were called hooked on chronic, shit, i've been on the wrong site now for like 4 years or so.. wtf, fml...


 Phonics? are those the adds in the back of Penthouse magazines?


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 20, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> the saddest part is..i never learned to read


 Lol I love this journal lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 20, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Phonics? are those the adds in the back of Penthouse magazines?


 Wait.... Did you say Bong hits or Bomb tits?

The hearing's kind of fuzzy.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 20, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Lol I love this journal lol.


 yah, no shit, 52 pages and only like 3 pix from both of us.. if i would have known doing a journal was going to be this easy, i'd do one for each of my grows, lol...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 20, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Lol I love this journal lol.


 yeah its a real epic journey of epic proportions lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 20, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, no shit, 52 pages and only like 3 pix from both of us.. if i would have known doing a journal was going to be this easy, i'd do one for each of my grows, lol...


nobody like an over achiver mang, keep it on the slow LOL


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 20, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Lmao, Bricktop would be a tough teacher haha!!
> 
> I'm subbed, looking great guys and girls !


 Welcome to the grow Treez!!


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 21, 2011)

Looking at some property for my next grow.. how's this look?



Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 21, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Looking at some property for my next grow.. how's this look?
> 
> Grazz


 I love nature, oh so much.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 21, 2011)

lmao what a huge vajayjay...id build a house right between the pee curtains LOL


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 22, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> lmao what a huge vajayjay...id build a house right between the pee curtains LOL


 Lmfao pee curtains? Thaaaaaaat's a new one, but still really funny lol.

Knucks deep, pee curtains.... 

Dizzle you're my muse for shirt designs lol jk.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 22, 2011)

Sexual epithets are fun. 
I'll have a ticklish taco with some puffy pink pie in the beef locker please!

**Man Dizz I saw your new avi before I saw your name and the hair on the back of my neck stood up... lol
your a genius...... we should all be bricktop lloll


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 22, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Sexual epithets are fun.
> I'll have a ticklish taco with some puffy pink pie in the beef locker please!
> 
> **Man Dizz I saw your new avi before I saw your name and the hair on the back of my neck stood up... lol
> your a genius...... we should all be bricktop lloll


 Lol yeah the bastard had me fooled as hell too, for a quick minute. Even worse with the same signature lol, leave it to Dizzle.

I can only imagine the utter chaos ensuing from this lol.


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 22, 2011)

Why are all the old school growers from riu such asshats? The old schoolers from other sites aren't like that.

Its like a posse of egotistical, synical, grumpy old men that want to force there way of growing on everyone and tell them there way sucks cuz its not "the good old way".


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 22, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Why are all the old school growers from riu such asshats? The old schoolers from other sites aren't like that.
> 
> Its like a posse of egotistical, synical, grumpy old men that want to force there way of growing on everyone and tell them there way sucks cuz its not "the good old way".


 Lol it's called GMS the geriatric form of PMS.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 22, 2011)

My mom calls it "grumpy old man" syndrome. My dad has gotten to the point where he pulls his pants up to his titties and kinda bounces and shakes while he bitches about every thing under the sun. It's funny as shit when you get past the part he is calling you names and ridiculing your existence. 
lol bwahahaha
The hippy version of Archie Bunker lol


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 22, 2011)

OK, so..I didn't know who Bricktop was..googled it.. downloaded it.. watched it.. omfg.. how did i miss that movie 11 years ago!!


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 23, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> My mom calls it "grumpy old man" syndrome. My dad has gotten to the point where he pulls his pants up to his titties and kinda bounces and shakes while he bitches about every thing under the sun. It's funny as shit when you get past the part he is calling you names and ridiculing your existence.
> lol bwahahaha
> The hippy version of Archie Bunker lol


I take it you got called "Meat head" too?



Grazzmon said:


> OK, so..I didn't know who Bricktop was..googled it.. downloaded it.. watched it.. omfg.. how did i miss that movie 11 years ago!!


Lol there's the Bricktop in Snatch but there's RIU's Bricktop too.

The one in the movie's cooler, the one on RIU is known for copy/paste bombs . _I've_ personally never had a problem with the guy, or a bad encounter from what I remember.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 23, 2011)

The fella here on RIU doesn't do justice to the name. I have locked horns with him a couple times, he always does that copy/paste thing to justify his ass backward opinion about how the commies are taking over and the democrats are really communists. The poor are morally bankrupt and holding us back, the rich need to be richer, and ass holes should run the world. Usually his pastes don't actually support his claims just that there are other ass holes that think like he does. He usually throws in some old document that supposedly supports his crapping in the forum but rarely does it. Mostly amounts to reading some nonsense rant then 5 pages of "support articles". About 50% of my time as a professional is spent as a researcher, I do know a supporting argument when I see one and am fairly well versed in history as well as current events so at times it pleases me to blow his doors off. 

Apparently our boy Dizz has made some personal goals regarding this. I will be enjoying the sheer agony he inflicts, lol

**I'm not the meat head, lol
He has this thing against the Palestinians and Muslims in general. He isn't Jewish but has a staunch old school fuck em all to hell attitude. His rants are about the establishment, the Republicans, and teabaggers since he is a Progress-o-crat.


----------



## watchxyouxburn (Nov 23, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Lol it's called GMS the geriatric form of PMS.


HAHAHAHA I definitely know a couple people that go through bouts of GMS daily.


----------



## watchxyouxburn (Nov 23, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> The hippy version of Archie Bunker lol


lmao, I wish my kids would understand the reference and call me this when I get old.


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 23, 2011)

A big happy thanksgiving to Doobs and RB..
And to everyone following this thread..Have a Happy Thanksgiving.
Stay stuffed and stoned.


----------



## watchxyouxburn (Nov 23, 2011)

I'll second that. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 23, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> A big happy thanksgiving to Doobs and RB..
> And to everyone following this thread..Have a Happy Thanksgiving.
> Stay stuffed and stoned.


 thanks mr melted.. very nice of you, and i hope you have a great day as well..


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 23, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Stay stuffed and stoned.


 Lol oh so many ba-zings on this one Mind .


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 23, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you!


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy stuff your face with turkey day everyone!!

NYOM NYOM NYOM!!


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 24, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Happy stuff your face with turkey day everyone!!
> 
> NYOM NYOM NYOM!!


 
Right back at ya girl !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 24, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all of you!


You 2..........................


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 24, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Right back at ya girl !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Turkey Day sista and Racer


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 24, 2011)

dey look the bomb mang!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 25, 2011)

Trees of green RB, just what I like to see mate. Can't wait for some full bloom porn.
Props!!


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 26, 2011)

New pics to come later today, yeah I'm a slacker. However, at least there's actually buds forming now instead of all leaf lol.

God damn barely legal bud porn lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 26, 2011)

Pics 1-2: One of the KB polyploid branches and top.
Pics 3-4: BW filling in way more than the KB right now.
Pics 5-6: Full shot of both plants, and a side shot of a normal top on the KB.
Pics 7-8: Size comparison with a 1 gallon jug, and normal KB top.
Pics 9-10: BW top, and KB polyploid.

Now we're getting somewhere!!

I will be doing an update at least once every week from this point out. As now there's actually something to look at besides well leaf lol.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 26, 2011)

looking good doob!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 27, 2011)

Lovin the pic's Doobs, crystal clear (pure perfection sista).


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 27, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> looking good doob!


 Thanks Colo!!



THESkunkMunkie said:


> Lovin the pic's Doobs, crystal clear (pure perfection sista).


 Thanks Skunk, the pics will improve more once I get that damn card reader lol. Took this with my Droid instead of my Blackberry.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 27, 2011)

nice bushes!


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey lookin good doobs! Now for the real fun part.


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 27, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> nice bushes!


Lol got bush?

Thanks Dizz!!



TheLastWood said:


> Hey lookin good doobs! Now for the real fun part.


 Thanks LW, yeah and now the wait.... lol.


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 27, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Now we're getting somewhere!!
> 
> I will be doing an update at least once every week from this point out. As now there's actually something to look at besides well leaf lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 27, 2011)

I think we will be having a month long bud porn show between this journal and the 250 club  .. Hope everyone had a good turkey day, mine was good, deep fried with all the trimmings.. gotta love that crispy deep fried turkey skin.

Grazz


----------



## Dr Gruber (Nov 28, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> The fella here on RIU doesn't do justice to the name. I have locked horns with him a couple times, he always does that copy/paste thing to justify his ass backward opinion about how the commies are taking over and the democrats are really communists. The poor are morally bankrupt and holding us back, the rich need to be richer, and ass holes should run the world. Usually his pastes don't actually support his claims just that there are other ass holes that think like he does. He usually throws in some old document that supposedly supports his crapping in the forum but rarely does it. Mostly amounts to reading some nonsense rant then 5 pages of "support articles". About 50% of my time as a professional is spent as a researcher, I do know a supporting argument when I see one and am fairly well versed in history as well as current events so at times it pleases me to blow his doors off.
> 
> Apparently our boy Dizz has made some personal goals regarding this. I will be enjoying the sheer agony he inflicts, lol
> 
> ...


Bricktop seems like a good grower but his politics are so screwed up its just ridiculous. You should see his ideas about the civil war....ughhhh!!!
Anyway, i would love to see the posts where you rip him up...could you post a link?


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 28, 2011)

I have no idea where those are probably somewhere in the lounge. 
If I see something stupid and offensive I am obliged to call shenanigans since there appears to be an extensive effort to spread bullshit.


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 28, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Oh yeah..looking good Doob..


 Thanks Grazz, yay for bloom!!



Grazzmon said:


> I think we will be having a month long bud porn show between this journal and the 250 club  .. Hope everyone had a good turkey day, mine was good, deep fried with all the trimmings.. gotta love that crispy deep fried turkey skin.
> 
> Grazz


 I had 2 Thanksgiving dinners lol, one on Thanksgiving from the gf's brother and one yesterday I cooked. Gf's mom has been in the hospital for like a week or two and we were hoping she'd be out sooner, but the turkey thawed and we were forced to cook it with out her unfortunately.


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 28, 2011)

Lol I know Dizzle caused a lot of agony, was good shit.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 30, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Lol I know Dizzle caused a lot of agony, was good shit.


 Dizzle was just tired the of Top saying and doing whatever he wanted to people. If Dizz like you , he likes you! If Dizzle hates you, your fucked lol


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 30, 2011)

I like your avatar better this way but fuck that guy, he deserves to get it back from time to time for being a rabble rousing dick. I forgive him for being an asshole


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 30, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> I like your avatar better this way but fuck that guy, he deserves to get it back from time to time for being a rabble rousing dick. I forgive him for being an asshole


Yur the shiznit Cowboy lol .....yeah he deserved it and more, but i let up on the weak ass fool lol...i guess thats my way of forgiving it 

yeah this santa bitch has a sweet shitter|!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 1, 2011)

Racerboy

heres my sativa pheno Northern Lights..it grows a lil taller and the branching is sativaish compared to the fatter leafed indica
View attachment 1913373View attachment 1913374


----------



## watchxyouxburn (Dec 1, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> yeah this santa bitch has a sweet shitter|!


That's definitely one hitchhiker I would pick up, I'd love to open an early gift.

That NL looks insanely sativaish compared to what I've seen before, should be nice to have a NL that's a little headier, compared to that classic Indica naptime smoke.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 1, 2011)

Yum to the NL and yum to the kinky red spot hitcher.... cult of menstrual sex baby..... lol 
Is that the NL x c99 JW beans you had or a straight NL cut? or am I imagining things completely....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 1, 2011)

watchxyouxburn said:


> That's definitely one hitchhiker I would pick up, I'd love to open an early gift.
> 
> That NL looks insanely sativaish compared to what I've seen before, should be nice to have a NL that's a little headier, compared to that classic Indica naptime smoke.


 Yea i like the added sativa kick to it



colocowboy said:


> Yum to the NL and yum to the kinky red spot hitcher.... cult of menstrual sex baby..... lol
> Is that the NL x c99 JW beans you had or a straight NL cut? or am I imagining things completely....


Thats pure NL Cowboy, it does look like the NL99 tho, only diff is the branching, the NL99 branched out like the Cindy...this plant is real top heavy with short lowers. I did polinate this clone with that frosty male C99 i had tho  I wanted to make my own NL99 cuz i loved it so much after growin Joeys


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 1, 2011)

i can't wait to pop the p1s... of the c99.. omg, that sounds like some kill, lol... how ma ny days do you take c99 dizzle?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 1, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i can't wait to pop the p1s... of the c99.. omg, that sounds like some kill, lol... how ma ny days do you take c99 dizzle?


 i usualy veg for 5-6 wks, 12/12 takes about 55 days +/- ...you can harvest at 46 but i found it to be a lot better to wait the extra....jus take samples from day 46 on to see what you liked best, i personaly found 52-55 ays best for me.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 1, 2011)

some new pix today.. i'll try and put them in order and tell you waht is what..

lets see if i can do this..

first up will be the sour strawberry kush...


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 1, 2011)

next up is the bubba kush from cali con.. not going to be shit of a yielder, but to be fair, she did get a lil bit shorter veg than the rest of them, but still, fuck me, lol..


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 1, 2011)

and lastly mr nice, aka, g13 x hp from sensi seeds.. this thing is going to be an animal, lol.. not super heavy yielder like the ssk is going to be the best of the lot for yield, but omg, super frosty, and just looks like a nice dank indica dom strain all around.. even nicer then the bubba imo so far, even though the bubba has a killer structure to it.. super bushy, nice typical indica shape and leaves...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 1, 2011)

holy fuck mang! Mr Nice is going crazy


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 1, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> holy fuck mang! Mr Nice is going crazy


 lol, yah, she's looking pretty dank for sure.. hey d, you got a link for your gj?? i looked for it earlier, but the search on the site seems to be down still from last night when the sight was down, and i can't find it..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 1, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, yah, she's looking pretty dank for sure.. hey d, you got a link for your gj?? i looked for it earlier, but the search on the site seems to be down still from last night when the sight was down, and i can't find it..


Yeah man, this is the current GJ 

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/463821-house-sativa.html


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 1, 2011)

Wait.... if Dizz likes you he likes you but if not, you're fucked? So.... did you and BT make sweet Dizzle Brick Frost Top babies?

Lmfao, sorry had too you loves meh!! Just glad I'm not on the getting verbally ass pounded list lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 1, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Wait.... if Dizz likes you he likes you but if not, you're fucked? So.... did you and BT make sweet Dizzle Brick Frost Top babies?
> 
> Lmfao, sorry had too you loves meh!! Just glad I'm not on the getting verbally ass pounded list lol.


 nah it was just some dominance prison love lol


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 1, 2011)

Also Racer, that shit is looking good!!

You already know my thoughts on that, so I won't post them here =P lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 1, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> nah it was just some dominance prison love lol


 Ahhh I see just another prison ho, so is he your bottom bitch now? Or is that reserved for some other poor sorry sad ass soul?

Never took you to be a fuck em' and cuddle kind of guy, but you never know lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 1, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Ahhh I see just another prison ho, so is he your bottom bitch now? Or is that reserved for some other poor sorry sad ass soul?
> 
> Never took you to be a fuck em' and cuddle kind of guy, but you never know lol.


i passed that piece of shit down the line ages ago lol


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 1, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i passed that piece of shit down the line ages ago lol


 Lol you rock Dizz =].


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 2, 2011)

Okay here's an update, some pics with the crappy camera and the good camera (Yay card reader). Girls are alright, upping Cal/Mag/N because they're Cal/Mag hogs and because I am going to start carbo loading them with molasses since the trichome heads are starting to develop. I'm sick so I will let you guys sort out which pics are which, will update hopefully again this week.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 2, 2011)

whats all that stick granulated stuff on your plants? lol


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 2, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> whats all that stick granulated stuff on your plants? lol


 Dizzle Frost =P.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 2, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Dizzle Frost =P.


 Im alot like my father....maybe you know him his name is Jack


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 2, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Im alot like my father....maybe you know him his name is Jack


 Lol keep the torch for oils away from him.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 2, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Lol keep the torch for oils away from him.


 were so cold we never melt


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 2, 2011)

Makes you wonder how Jack Frost/Frosty ever smoked a corn cob pipe without melting his fucking face off lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 2, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> were so cold we never melt


[video=youtube;AQaCy2lgb0I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQaCy2lgb0I[/video]

Lol first thing that popped in my mind.

Edit: The you're as cold as ice part, not the rest of the ghey shit lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 2, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Makes you wonder how Jack Frost/Frosty ever smoked a corn cob pipe without melting his fucking face off lol.


 Frosty was a bastard child , hes not really related to us.. dont tell alota people, but Frosty melted bucause his crack pipe fell on his lap.....shhhhhhh


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 2, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Frosty was a bastard child , hes not really related to us.. dont tell alota people, but Frosty melted bucause his crack pipe fell on his lap.....shhhhhhh


[video=youtube;VAAXxMnWRjk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAAXxMnWRjk[/video]

Hate to break it to you Dizz but your family secrets out lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 2, 2011)

thanks alot Doob...thanks alot...way to go :\


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 2, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> thanks alot Doob...thanks alot...way to go :\


 Lol awwwwwwwwwwww Dizz it'll be okay. Just grab yourself some booze, grab some hotties and you'll forget alllllllllll about it lol.

Here's a support line for you, 1-800-Po-Frost because I care.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 2, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Lol awwwwwwwwwwww Dizz it'll be okay. Just grab yourself some booze, grab some hotties and you'll forget alllllllllll about it lol.
> 
> Here's a support line for you, 1-800-Po-Frost because I care.


 boobies do cure alota things lol


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 2, 2011)

Bubble butt has no substitute, plus if them hams are in my hands I am about to feast... 
I gotta say for titties, more than a mouthful is a waste hahahahah
I can't disagree with your premise though Dizz


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 3, 2011)

i enjoy breast sizes from the whole aplhabet A-Z cups....im not tit rascist lol


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 3, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Okay here's an update, some pics with the crappy camera and the good camera (Yay card reader). Girls are alright, upping Cal/Mag/N because they're Cal/Mag hogs and because I am going to start carbo loading them with molasses since the trichome heads are starting to develop. I'm sick so I will let you guys sort out which pics are which, will update hopefully again this week.



Looking real nice Doob.. 

Grazz


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 3, 2011)

Ya, I don't discriminate either. That is counterproductive!


----------



## The Chemist Brothers (Dec 4, 2011)

wow that kushberry is a sexy plant, haven't even got through half the pages on this venture and im already thinking about making a purchase!


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 4, 2011)

The Chemist Brothers said:


> wow that kushberry is a sexy plant, haven't even got through half the pages on this venture and im already thinking about making a purchase!


 It is pretty nice, just wish she bulked up early like the Blue widow did though. With that said, the KB you grow may not turn out like the KB I'm growing. Genetics would be the same, but the phenotype might be different. DNA genetics is a good breeder though, so even if you don't get the same pheno I have you'll still end up with some killer smoke.

Welcome to the venture Chemist =].

Edit: Also thanks for the compliment, sorry half awake and almost forgot to thank you lol.


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 4, 2011)

We can all blame the perrson who invented clothes.

Jackass.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 4, 2011)

fucking clothes...so over rated


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 4, 2011)

The place Antarctica, the people Doobs, Dizz and Lastwood.

The result.... Warm toasty Doobs, surrounded by DizzLastwoodcicles.

Conclusion, clothes win lol.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 4, 2011)

took a few new pix today.. nothing too great, lol. but thought since someone else isn't showing many pix, i may as well, lol.. j/k doobs, or is it?? hmmm, lol...
anyhoo's, here's some pix i took of the girls today.. do enjoy, i know i have been.. i only wish that they could make something like a camera but instead of sharing pictures, they need to share the smells instead, that would rock out with my cock out..


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks great RB!
Healthy and starting to hulk up! woot....


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 4, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Looks great RB!
> Healthy and starting to hulk up! woot....


 thanks colo..  good times indeed...


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 5, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> took a few new pix today.. nothing too great, lol. but thought since someone else isn't showing many pix, i may as well, lol.. j/k doobs, or is it?? hmmm, lol...


 Yeah..... Well..... It's been a hell of a week or two lol. I'll get some pics up later if I feel good enough.


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 5, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> . i only wish that they could make something like a camera but instead of sharing pictures, they need to share the smells instead, that would rock out with my cock out..


Merry Christmas.. 



Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 5, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Merry Christmas..
> 
> Grazz


 Lol good one Grazz.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 5, 2011)

Damn Racer, looking good.. how many weeks are they?


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 5, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Damn Racer, looking good.. how many weeks are they?


 ohhh, so you're going to make me work are you? lol. j/k, i was wondering the same thing a few minutes ago, i'm going to check and brb..


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 5, 2011)

they went into flower on oct 28th, so idk, i'm gong to have to do some math here, lol.. hold on.. 38 days today?? does that sound about right?? i think it sounds pretty close, lol.. for some reason i thought that they were a bit older, but that makes me a happy boy as they still have plenty of time to beef up still..


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 5, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Damn Racer, looking good.. how many weeks are they?


 seems like i'm liking the flowering under mh's instead of using hps bulbs like i have always done... gonna have to expirement some more of course, but so far i;m liking the results ....


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 5, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> seems like i'm liking the flowering under mh's instead of using hps bulbs like i have always done... gonna have to expirement some more of course, but so far i;m liking the results ....


 Yeah.. I was wondering how the MH would work out.. looks like a winner so far.


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 5, 2011)

Anyone here ever try using CMH? I am debating on switching from my 250 HPS to 250 CMH.. same ballast.. different bulb.

Grazz


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 6, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Anyone here ever try using CMH? I am debating on switching from my 250 HPS to 250 CMH.. same ballast.. different bulb.
> 
> Grazz


 i never have grazz, but from all that i've read on them, which is a lot, is that they're the hid bulb that has the broadest spectrum and that which is closest to that of the sun.. pretty cool stuff, plus like all mh's, they have light in the uv spectrum unlike hps bulbs, which is supposed to bump up the tricome production... 
this is why i went with the sunpulse bulbs for this grow.. they are pretty sweet.. firstly, you can buy them in different k ranges, which means you can get them in the same range as say that of an average hps bulb, which most people use for flowering, but then you also get the extra light in the uv spectrum again... you can get them from i think 3k for flowering all the way up to 6 for veg, but then they have another one, 10k, that they say that you should run for the last two weeks of flowering, i'm not quite sure what the benefit of running the 10k so late in flowering is, i'll have to read their info again, lol.. but for like $125 a bulb, i passes on getting the 10k one, especially if i'm only going to use it for two weeks out of a grow...


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 6, 2011)

I've been told they'r great for veg but for flower lack what a HPS gives. I was advised to stick with HPS and air cool the lamps instead. Thats from a few friends that are runnning them too, they now stick to them for veg. Best to seek advise from peeps using them tbh.


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback RB and THE.. I (like all of us) am interested in getting the most from the space I have available. I used a reptile cfl on my first grow for a few hours a day and was thinking of using it again this grow and while I was reading the posts about UVB the CMH kept getting mentioned. I have one on the way and figure I may finish with it.. should be interesting. 

Specs on the 250 CMH I picked up on fleabay..



Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 6, 2011)

I still like the whole daylight CFL's or daylight T5's as supplement lighting, used with a HPS.


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 6, 2011)

I guess your getting to know me Doob, I am a tinkerer and these flowering weeks are sort of functionally boring (except that first look in the morning and the sweet smells.. hmmm) LOL

I better be careful though.. don't want to get booted out of the 250HPS Club..  

Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 6, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> I guess your getting to know me Doob, I am a tinkerer and these flowering weeks are sort of functionally boring (except that first look in the morning and the sweet smells.. hmmm) LOL
> 
> I better be careful though.. don't want to get booted out of the 250HPS Club..
> 
> Grazz


You tinkle? Ohhhhhhhhhh tinker gotcha lol jk. Experiments are great, that's how things evolve and progress. Not to mention super fun for the most part lol.

I need to pay more attention to my grow lol, I don't really go in there much.

Lol yeah we need to get that edited. I think just 250w club would be better, I don't think it really matters. Well it doesn't matter to me anyway lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 6, 2011)

the lumen output seemsdecent for a 250....HPS gets you some fat ass stocks in veg but also a lil stretching.....im a devout T5/CFL vegger still...bu ti do get real tempted alot to throw my 400hps in the veggie room lol


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh yeah that reminds me....

Here's another picture update. Polyploid bud shots and another branch which is way mutated more than a polyploid lol.

The bud pics are from the polyploid, the branch shots are from the other branch.

More to come....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 6, 2011)

very cool plant..is it a Kushberry? looks like a Blueberry mutanation....i had one like that in my BBxC99 ...grew exzactly like that lol


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 6, 2011)

Next up KB and BW shots, yeah.... I have one or two shots of the BW one nug shot and a group nug shot I think. I will take more pics of the BW next update promise lol. The 2nd pic of the meaty top is the BW, rest are KB. I took a shot of the same calyx as last update for trich shots so you guys can watch the development, I thought it was a cool idea lol. One more set to come....


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 6, 2011)

Here are group/full plant shots, nothing special lol. The 4th pic on the bottom right is just the KB lol.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 6, 2011)

Very healthy, love the close ups!!


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 6, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> very cool plant..is it a Kushberry? looks like a Blueberry mutanation....i had one like that in my BBxC99 ...grew exzactly like that lol


 Thank Dizz, yeah DNA Genetics KB. However it is Fem, which probably explains a lot lol. Then again I had a Strawberry Cough #2 which is Reg polyploid on me as well. However the octoploid or sexploid branch haven't counted but I think it is leaning more towards octo because it has a lot on the other side of the branch that you can't see lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 6, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Very healthy, love the close ups!!


 Thanks Treez, I couldn't get the group/full plant shots colored right unfortunately. The flash kept making them neon weird looking lol, so I just went with no flash on that.

The camera I used for all the pics this time was my actual camera, and not phone camera. Hence the better coloring and actually being able to see the color/health of my plants lol. Be expecting more tasty ass trichome shots from me. man I missed this camera lol.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 6, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Thanks Treez, I couldn't get the group/full plant shots colored right unfortunately. The flash kept making them neon weird looking lol, so I just went with no flash on that.
> 
> The camera I used for all the pics this time was my actual camera, and not phone camera. Hence the better coloring and actually being able to see the color/health of my plants lol. Be expecting more tasty ass trichome shots from me. man I missed this camera lol.


Yea I hear that! It makes a huge difference having those macro settings! Out of curiostiy how many mega pixels is your camera? I've also been itching to buy one of those usb scope lol I'm color blind and even though I can see clear/cloudy/amber its a little harder for me then most..


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 6, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Yea I hear that! It makes a huge difference having those macro settings! Out of curiostiy how many mega pixels is your camera? I've also been itching to buy one of those usb scope lol I'm color blind and even though I can see clear/cloudy/amber its a little harder for me then most..


 I think it's a 7.1MP camera, it's not that new lol. It does a pretty good job, I could zoom in more on the macro than what I did. I think the amount of zoom I have on these pics are good for display, closer is more for personal reviewing lol. There are a lot of different options for the USB scopes, they have kids toys that do just that. You can find them real cheap on Ebay, I use the good ole' Radioshack scope. However I do like the idea of a USB one, dude I bet those trichs would look huge on my monitor lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 6, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Thank Dizz, yeah DNA Genetics KB. However it is Fem, which probably explains a lot lol. Then again I had a Strawberry Cough #2 which is Reg polyploid on me as well. However the octoploid or sexploid branch haven't counted but I think it is leaning more towards octo because it has a lot on the other side of the branch that you can't see lol.


 if i can find my pix ill show you mine..cuz you showed me yurs


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 6, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> if i can find my pix ill show you mine..cuz you showed me yurs


 Lol nice, show me your purdy ladies .


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 6, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Lol nice, show me your purdy ladies .


 my bad on the genetics..it was Skunkberry x C99 lol, link below


https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/395981-she-topped-herself-2.html#post5128430


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 6, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> my bad on the genetics..it was Skunkberry x C99 lol, link below
> 
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/395981-she-topped-herself-2.html#post5128430


Lol That is awesome, common strains in all 3 polyploids.... Blueberry and Skunk. The SC#2 is a skunk cross I am pretty damn certain.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 6, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Lol That is awesome, common strains in all 3 polyploids.... Blueberry and Skunk. The SC#2 is a skunk cross I am pretty damn certain.


 I got a Skunk x Kush right now in veg with a single leaf as a top....jus the lowers grow it had no top cola after 1 node LOL ill grab a pic of that lil fucker to


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 6, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> I got a Skunk x Kush right now in veg with a single leaf as a top....jus the lowers grow it had no top cola after 1 node LOL ill grab a pic of that lil fucker to


 We sure know how to pick em' Dizz lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 6, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> We sure know how to pick em' Dizz lol.


 no fuckin kidding..i pick my women the same LOL


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 6, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> I think it's a 7.1MP camera, it's not that new lol. It does a pretty good job, I could zoom in more on the macro than what I did. I think the amount of zoom I have on these pics are good for display, closer is more for personal reviewing lol. There are a lot of different options for the USB scopes, they have kids toys that do just that. You can find them real cheap on Ebay, I use the good ole' Radioshack scope. However I do like the idea of a USB one, dude I bet those trichs would look huge on my monitor lol.


 Lol.. I picked one of those up on Ebay.. like $38 delivered and will be taking some super close-ups soon.. I will post some when i get a little closer.

Grazz


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 7, 2011)

Got me thinking about it so...


Grazz


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 7, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Got me thinking about it so...
> View attachment 1923324View attachment 1923325View attachment 1923326
> 
> Grazz


 thats some sexy gear Grazz


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks Diz.. should be really cool when they start to amber up in a few weeks.. toys.. I love toys


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah there gonna rock out! Im in the same boat sorta...i got about 3 weeks left and things are getting real sticky


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 8, 2011)

my mutant Skunk x Purp Kush...it was a twin seed, i seperated em and one was normal, one was this one

View attachment 1924511View attachment 1924513


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 8, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> my mutant Skunk x Purp Kush...it was a twin seed, i seperated em and one was normal, one was this one
> 
> View attachment 1924511View attachment 1924513


 That's nuts, I couldn't pull mine apart. They were attached at the root like a Y lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 8, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> That's nuts, I couldn't pull mine apart. They were attached at the root like a Y lol.


 That happened once to me to cuz i was slow to sep em...i seperated these on day 2 so they just had lil pigtail rooots still lol.....but im alet it grow and see what happens.....my prediction= hermie


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 8, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> That happened once to me to cuz i was slow to sep em...i seperated these on day 2 so they just had lil pigtail rooots still lol.....but im alet it grow and see what happens.....my prediction= hermie


 My prediction, one will die lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 8, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> My prediction, one will die lol.


 nah its got a lil root system now..but i dont have high hopes for it lol


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 8, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> nah its got a lil root system now..but i dont have high hopes for it lol


 Lol just sharing my experience of not splitting em apart.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 8, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Lol just sharing my experience of not splitting em apart.


 Yeah but i know what im doing ...............jk LOL


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 8, 2011)

Now now Dizz calm down, we're not talking about women anymore. We're talking about plants k?

Lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 8, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Now now Dizz calm down, we're not talking about women anymore. We're talking about plants k?
> 
> Lol.


 LMAO jus cuz im a slut doesnt make me "in the know about woemn" im pretty retarded when it comes to that to LOL


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 9, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> LMAO jus cuz im a slut doesnt make me "in the know about woemn" im pretty retarded when it comes to that to LOL


 Lmfao hey at least you're being honest.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 9, 2011)

some new pix.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 9, 2011)

View attachment 1926260


----------



## CR500ROOST (Dec 9, 2011)

Look pretty dank and frosty


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 9, 2011)

CR500ROOST said:


> Look pretty dank and frosty


 thanks cr, yah, i'm pretty happy with this grow for the most part... shit is frosting up very nicely if i do say so myself, lol, and about time, i was about to give up on growing if shit didn't turn around for me....


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 9, 2011)

Looking good...


----------



## taaldow (Dec 9, 2011)

Look Pretty Dank


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 9, 2011)

Holy shitballs of fire! those sre super caked up!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 9, 2011)

heres some pheno 3 aka SS pheno c99


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 9, 2011)

here's a few more pix for those who maybe following along...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 9, 2011)

theres deff no shortage of trichs here lol....those are lookin like decent yielders to


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 9, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> theres deff no shortage of trichs here lol....those are lookin like decent yielders to


 yah, the only one that don't look like it's going to yield worth a poo is the bubba kush... what is it with kushes that they don't like to put out too much?? they only kush i've had that yielded nice for me was dr greenthumbs og kush.. that fucker gave me like 3 zips under a 250 hps, i was super stocked with that... and on top of it, it was super fucking dank as well..
even the larry i grew last round didn't yield very much either... i just think it's kushes over all that they don't like giving it up very much... always nice smoke for sure, but definitely more of a headstash than a cash cropper..
i'm sure you could find a few kushes that would yield for you, but for the most part i've found it not to be the case...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 9, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, the only one that don't look like it's going to yield worth a poo is the bubba kush... what is it with kushes that they don't like to put out too much?? they only kush i've had that yielded nice for me was dr greenthumbs og kush.. that fucker gave me like 3 zips under a 250 hps, i was super stocked with that... and on top of it, it was super fucking dank as well..
> even the larry i grew last round didn't yield very much either... i just think it's kushes over all that they don't like giving it up very much... always nice smoke for sure, but definitely more of a headstash than a cash cropper..
> i'm sure you could find a few kushes that would yield for you, but for the most part i've found it not to be the case...


Yeah they seem to be on the light side for the most part...but at least they deliver in the stoney area lol...i never really grow many huge yielding plants..plus i screw myself with short veg times alot......after this next grow im jus gonna do SoG with one cut only instead of multi grows...yea the variety is nice..but i always seem to never have enuf of it


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 9, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Yeah they seem to be on the light side for the most part...but at least they deliver in the stoney area lol...i never really grow many huge yielding plants..plus i screw myself with short veg times alot......after this next grow im jus gonna do SoG with one cut only instead of multi grows...yea the variety is nice..but i always seem to never have enuf of it


 that's one thing i'll say, i always seem to veg the shit out of my girls.. i think if i went up to like 5 gallon pots instead of w/e i use now it would help out some... the only down side to that is that i'd not have enough room for as many plants as i have now..
growing for me always seems like it's a compromise of one kind or another... i too like the variety and like to grow a few different strains at a time as well, but sometimes wonder if i wouldn't just do better if i were to do say what doobs is doing, growing two big ass plants instead of say 4 or 5 smaller sized ones... i'm sure in the end it would yield more that way, or be pretty close, but i like growing out more than one or two strains at a time.. i know, it goes against everything that any expert will tell you, but what can i say, i like to do shit the hard way sometimes, lol..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 9, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> that's one thing i'll say, i always seem to veg the shit out of my girls.. i think if i went up to like 5 gallon pots instead of w/e i use now it would help out some... the only down side to that is that i'd not have enough room for as many plants as i have now..
> growing for me always seems like it's a compromise of one kind or another... i too like the variety and like to grow a few different strains at a time as well, but sometimes wonder if i wouldn't just do better if i were to do say what doobs is doing, growing two big ass plants instead of say 4 or 5 smaller sized ones... i'm sure in the end it would yield more that way, or be pretty close, but i like growing out more than one or two strains at a time.. i know, it goes against everything that any expert will tell you, but what can i say, i like to do shit the hard way sometimes, lol..


 There si no wrong or right way ewhen it comes to grow styles..its wahtever works in the end, and then you cna always make adjustmets along the way. I have to find a way to increase my veg room some way....i veg in solo cups and sometimes 1gal bags.....but the one time i vegged in 2gal pots i had soem fucking beast buds!


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 9, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> There si no wrong or right way ewhen it comes to grow styles..its wahtever works in the end, and then you cna always make adjustmets along the way. I have to find a way to increase my veg room some way....i veg in solo cups and sometimes 1gal bags.....but the one time i vegged in 2gal pots i had soem fucking beast buds!


 lol, i always start my seedlings off in solo cups, and usually end up leaving them in them for a bit too long and my plants suffer for a week or two till i get around to transplanting them into something bigger...
i only have a crappy ass lil area that i use to veg my girls if i'm flowering some plants at the same time... i'd really kill to have a proper setup, lol..
oh well, i work with what i have, and usually do alright for myself, what can i say??


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 10, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, i always start my seedlings off in solo cups, and usually end up leaving them in them for a bit too long and my plants suffer for a week or two till i get around to transplanting them into something bigger...
> i only have a crappy ass lil area that i use to veg my girls if i'm flowering some plants at the same time... i'd really kill to have a proper setup, lol..
> oh well, i work with what i have, and usually do alright for myself, what can i say??


 yeah i hear ya man! i wish i had a proper setup but ...well i dotn lol

Hey i got to try the Choco Chunky Munky out...its pretty bomb, i like it alot...has that distinct kush taste and real well rounded high, not all couchy and shit. So the test grow was a sucsess, yields were good to, under his 430 with 2 weeks veg he got about 23g avg per plant. These are worth working with for me, if i can stabilize it id be a happy camper lol...ill get soem pix up later of the nuggs.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 10, 2011)

hey dizzle, i soaked six of the c99 beans and in under 24 hours of just a soak like 3 of them already have lil roots starting to show... pretty sweet if you ask me...


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 10, 2011)

Lol Racer you're my update clock, whenever I see new pics from you I'm like "Damn time to update again already?".

Update to come....


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 10, 2011)

Okay so 22 pictures all in all, going to different posts as sections.

So first is KB bud shots, the lower right pic looks like boobs lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 10, 2011)

Some top shots, few but hey the last post will probably make up for it lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 10, 2011)

BW nug shots, man she's chunky lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 10, 2011)

The last section of the update.....

TRICH SHOTS!! YAY!!

Everyone loves that shit so hey it got a nice section all of it's own. Hope you all like them lol. The trichs are almost all the way to the tip, I know one lil' Doobs that's gonna have some bomb concentrates lol.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks like fire to me doob, RB, fookin' tasty nugs forming up in here!
Hope all is well!


----------



## Joos Springsteen (Dec 11, 2011)

Plenty of particularly pleasing pictures!


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 11, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Looks like fire to me doob, RB, fookin' tasty nugs forming up in here!
> Hope all is well!


Thanks Colo, yeah we've got some tasty shots going on lately for sure. 



Joos Springsteen said:


> Plenty of particularly pleasing pictures!


Thanks Joos, yeah I'm liking all the pretty plant shots in here too lol!!


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 11, 2011)

Lovely stuff, the both of you 

I'm growing BW myself, have been for a while, I really do like this strain... and yes she's a chunky one


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 11, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> The last section of the update.....
> 
> TRICH SHOTS!! YAY!!
> 
> ...





upthearsenal said:


> Lovely stuff, the both of you
> 
> I'm growing BW myself, have been for a while, I really do like this strain... and yes she's a chunky one


 I love yur style Doobs....those are lookin fine! ... you wont have a trich shortage if the world ended tomorow lol


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 11, 2011)

upthearsenal said:


> Lovely stuff, the both of you
> 
> I'm growing BW myself, have been for a while, I really do like this strain... and yes she's a chunky one


Thanks Upthearsenal, you know the BW really surprised me. Started really runt like, and then just exploded one day. I really didn't think the buds would bulk up as much as they have lol, she is my ugly duckling.



Dizzle Frost said:


> I love yur style Doobs....those are lookin fine! ... you wont have a trich shortage if the world ended tomorow lol


Thank Dizz, lol. Yeah.... the trich storage would be depleted super quick though lol.


----------



## ReAlNy27 (Dec 11, 2011)

hey guyz this is realnyjuggalo23... i had to start a new account but im back and sub'ed lets see the magic


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 11, 2011)

ReAlNy27 said:


> hey guyz this is realnyjuggalo23... i had to start a new account but im back and sub'ed lets see the magic


Hey Real, welcome to the grow lol.


----------



## ReAlNy27 (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanx very much...... sorry I have been gone a while....... ha ha between a few not so much..... ill have one up in no time. I'm workin on some good stuff right now


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 12, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Thanks Upthearsenal, you know the BW really surprised me. Started really runt like, and then just exploded one day. I really didn't think the buds would bulk up as much as they have lol, she is my ugly duckling.


Lol, what does yours smell like? Mine smells of hash and berries.. I took some lower nugs a few days ago and ended up smoking a J of it last night, and for 7wks it's probably already good enough for most people haha, very strong! I couldn't keep my eyes open


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 12, 2011)

upthearsenal said:


> Lol, what does yours smell like? Mine smells of hash and berries.. I took some lower nugs a few days ago and ended up smoking a J of it last night, and for 7wks it's probably already good enough for most people haha, very strong! I couldn't keep my eyes open


Mine smells super sweet, and very similar to yours. Has an earthy/hashy tone very very slight, and has an overwhelming sugary berry smell to it. I try not to knock her around too much, but it happens when I water sometimes and boy does she let me know lol. It's really killing me I had mites kill the clones of the BW I had. This particular plant is really nice, great growth/bud structure, nice trichome production and given the smell of her I'm sure she'll taste nice. She definitely would have been a great keeper/mother.


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 12, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Mine smells super sweet, and very similar to yours. Has an earthy/hashy tone very very slight, and has an overwhelming sugary berry smell to it. I try not to knock her around too much, but it happens when I water sometimes and boy does she let me know lol. It's really killing me I had mites kill the clones of the BW I had. This particular plant is really nice, great growth/bud structure, nice trichome production and given the smell of her I'm sure she'll taste nice. She definitely would have been a great keeper/mother.




Then may i suggest you re-veg her when she is done....lol


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 12, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Then may i suggest you re-veg her when she is done....lol


If I can buy some new pots I will lol, if not.... well.... damn lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> If I can buy some new pots I will lol, if not.... well.... damn lol.


im gonna go buy soem bigger pots ! lol


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 12, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> im gonna go buy soem bigger pots ! lol


About damn time =P.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> About damn time =P.


 Ye ai figured it was to lol....and i know a certain someone who wont lemmie forget now LOL


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 12, 2011)

Goin' to add my ghetto co2 today, should work in theory but we shall see. Just got done adding the finishing touches to it.


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 12, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Ye ai figured it was to lol....and i know a certain someone who wont lemmie forget now LOL


Lol whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa?

I haven't the foggiest idea of whom you would be referring to lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 12, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Then may i suggest you re-veg her when she is done....lol


Miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiind!!

God dude where the fuck have you been? You up and running now and ready to join up or what?

I miss my Mind, figuratively and literally lol.


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 12, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Mine smells super sweet, and very similar to yours. Has an earthy/hashy tone very very slight, and has an overwhelming sugary berry smell to it. I try not to knock her around too much, but it happens when I water sometimes and boy does she let me know lol. It's really killing me I had mites kill the clones of the BW I had. This particular plant is really nice, great growth/bud structure, nice trichome production and given the smell of her I'm sure she'll taste nice. She definitely would have been a great keeper/mother.


Yeah, the growth and bud structure are really nice, overall a good strain. You'll love the finished product, very dense nugs 



Mindmelted said:


> Then may i suggest you re-veg her when she is done....lol


Agreed. If it were me I'd reveg and take clones from there. It's def. one to keep around.


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 12, 2011)

Ahhh hell guess I'll have to buy new pots for the new grow then, and might as well re-veg the KB as a mother too while I'm at it lol.

Mind I'm taking all those likes and the suggestion as a hint from you lol. You like I'm gathering?


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 12, 2011)

I see how this works now Doob.. post a couple pics loaded with sugar and even the MIA folks find you. Maybe another Super Doob/Mind grow in the future?
Looking great btw.. how about a pic of the ghetto co2?

Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 12, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> I see how this works now Doob.. post a couple pics loaded with sugar and even the MIA folks find you. Maybe another Super Doob/Mind grow in the future?
> Looking great btw.. how about a pic of the ghetto co2?
> 
> Grazz


Lol will take a pic tomorrow, the gals are getting some beauty zzzzz's. Mind has been MIA, but understandable. He's a very good friend of mine, great guy super great guy lol.


----------



## ReAlNy27 (Dec 13, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> View attachment 1926256View attachment 1926257View attachment 1926258View attachment 1926259View attachment 1926260


I can't pm you brotha WTF would u pm me something so I can message u.........


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 13, 2011)

I ran accross this while looking for something on using GHE Ripen.. thought it was interesting.. posted last year on RIU.. thoughts?



Harrekin said:


> I know its the "done" thing, but why do growers flush with pH'd water? The only reason we pH water is to assure the nutes get absorbed...its the same as people who use pH'd water for rooting clones in...why would you bother doing this? Genuine questions, not trying to shit on anyones parade. Given my above thoughts, could you not just water with pH 8 (random high number) water for flushing and intentionally lock out the nutes?


Grazz


----------



## Joos Springsteen (Dec 13, 2011)

Seems to me that the PH of water is determined by what is in the water. My understanding is that plain old pure water will have a PH of 7, while molecules in the water tend to raise and lower PH. 

That being the case, I would figure that water out of marijuana's PH zone likely contains molecules that may, if present in substantial concentrations, interfere with the chemical processes that drive nutrient absorption and growth.

During the final phases of flowering, I believe the plant is still absorbing, transferring, and processing nutrients from the soil and itself. To say, though we may not be adding nutrients to the plant, the plant is not living in an environment devoid of nutrients.


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks Joos, 
Yeah, I have always ph'd my flushes because that was something I learned during my first grow from the folks that were on the forum that I used at the time.. The post I saw just got me thinking, there are many ways to get to a destination, ask 10 people how to get somewhere you will most likely have 7-10 different routes. So I figure there must be many ways to do what we do.. just looking for discussion. I am really enjoying learning and discussion is very educating.. sorry if I rambled a bit (stoned..lol)

Grazz


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey Doobs, yur cam trick worked out real good...the flash has NO shadows...good lookin out 


check it out.....no blacked spots...jus even flash, all i had to od was turn up the exposure to get more color


----------



## mugan (Dec 14, 2011)

wow this grow is amazing, grt job guys . i know its a lil lat but subbed


----------



## ReAlNy27 (Dec 14, 2011)

Doods I have a question about fox farm solubles............ are they really worth the money...... I can get them in a kit from amazon along with 3 bottles of nutes grow big big bloow and tiger for lik118..... no joke should I grab them up....... do they really make that much of a difference....... I cracked 1 kushage 2 sharks breath cracked so far one of 2 sour cream cracked and 1 original diesel and one rando. Holland strain I'm told n e how......... but I really just don't know if he solubles r that important...... whut do u think......


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 14, 2011)

ReAlNy27 said:


> Doods I have a question about fox farm solubles............ are they really worth the money...... I can get them in a kit from amazon along with 3 bottles of nutes grow big big bloow and tiger for lik118..... no joke should I grab them up....... do they really make that much of a difference....... I cracked 1 kushage 2 sharks breath cracked so far one of 2 sour cream cracked and 1 original diesel and one rando. Holland strain I'm told n e how......... but I really just don't know if he solubles r that important...... whut do u think......


I have used them in my past grows and think they are worth the money.Check out doobs and mine old grow in my sig and see the AJ grow......
Happy growing and stay safe and stoned...


----------



## Joos Springsteen (Dec 14, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Thanks Joos,
> Yeah, I have always ph'd my flushes because that was something I learned during my first grow from the folks that were on the forum that I used at the time.. The post I saw just got me thinking, there are many ways to get to a destination, ask 10 people how to get somewhere you will most likely have 7-10 different routes. So I figure there must be many ways to do what we do.. just looking for discussion. I am really enjoying learning and discussion is very educating.. sorry if I rambled a bit (stoned..lol)
> 
> 
> ...


Right on. To build on your various routes analogy, there may be several ways to the bottom of a cliff. You can take the stairs, parachute down, or just leap from the precipice. Each will get you to the bottom, but with each route comes a vastly different arrival to that same destination.

The writer of that initial post bases his proposition on the idea that the only reason we use PH'd water is to ensure proper nutrient absorption. His writing also makes it seem as though he believes that we flush to keep nutrients from the plant, which I don't believe is the reason we flush near the end of a grow. I've been under the impression that the flushing of an indoor grow where chemical nutrients were used is carried out in order to ensure that any harsh chemicals that ought not be consumed by humans will have a chance to work through the plant. I'm lead to that conclusion because my understanding of chemical nutrients is that the elements, such as nitrogen, are bound in stable chemical compounds which the plant can break down. To say, in the way that our bodies sort out the useful from useless, our plants likely go through a similar process. Because chemical fertilizer may rely on different pathways and methods of delivery than those that are found in nature, it may be the case that our plants need time to pass the unnatural chemicals they've been exposed to; they may not affect the plant's growth, but those chemicals may affect our cellular well being.

That's just me thinking about it, but I'm sure the facts are out there somewhere.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 14, 2011)

Joos Springsteen said:


> Right on. To build on your various routes analogy, there may be several ways to the bottom of a cliff. You can take the stairs, parachute down, or just leap from the precipice. Each will get you to the bottom, but with each route comes a vastly different arrival to that same destination.


Excellent.. Joos,
So "Go the way you know" and keep an open mind...

Grazz


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 14, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> View attachment 1934671View attachment 1934694View attachment 1934692View attachment 1934691View attachment 1934684View attachment 1934683View attachment 1934682View attachment 1934681View attachment 1934679View attachment 1934677View attachment 1934695View attachment 1934675View attachment 1934674View attachment 1934673View attachment 1934697





Looking good bro......


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 14, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> No text..lol


Looking sooo good RB, is it the light or am I seeing a little purple?

Grazz


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 14, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Looking sooo good RB, is it the light or am I seeing a little purple?
> 
> Grazz


 i wouldn't be surprised if these bitches turn out purple as my balls as we still don't have the heat on in the house so the temps have definitely been cool at night times, lol..


----------



## ReAlNy27 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hot dam homez looks amazing.......... which is the hazy jones????????


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 14, 2011)

the hazy jones got pulled out cuz they were boys, 

what's left is two mr nice, aka g13 x hashplants, one pre98 bubba kush, and one sour strawberry kush...


----------



## ReAlNy27 (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok the sour sounds nice...... man u shouldbseen that midnight I grew earlier in the yr fukin palm tree I had a good time smokin her too dank as fawk oh dam man it was amazing now I'm hoarding the last 2 midnight beans I have........ sorry about the hazy heard a lot about it...... might need some help with the new grow........


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 14, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i wouldn't be surprised if these bitches turn out purple as my balls as we still don't have the heat on in the house so the temps have definitely been cool at night times, lol..


LOL.. if my heat wasn't on yet I'd have budsicles.. actually that sounds kinda tasty, make some tea (Doob ) and put it in an ice tray..hmm..


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 14, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> LOL.. if my heat wasn't on yet I'd have budsicles.. actually that sounds kinda tasty, make some tea (Doob ) and put it in an ice tray..hmm..


 trust ne grazzmon, budsicles aren't far away, lol.. oh well, should be neat to see some colors for a change, lol..


----------



## ReAlNy27 (Dec 14, 2011)

Ha ha budsicles........ yo at the end of octeber when I chopped midnight she was Allllll purple with yellow and orange hair...she was green all the way till the end of september then it got cold real quick and wow did she change.....luv midnight kush......... sorry ha ha budsicles.......... sounds fun not so much if the temp doesn't change the color................

Good 2 b bak


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 14, 2011)

Might have some pics to throw up in a week or so...Maybe


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 14, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> LOL.. if my heat wasn't on yet I'd have budsicles.. actually that sounds kinda tasty, make some tea (Doob ) and put it in an ice tray..hmm..


Ha ha I haven't the foggiest idea what you're talking about Grazz . As far as the whole Ph bit, I explained it in the club awhile back lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 14, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Might have some pics to throw up in a week or so...Maybe


About damn time lol .


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 14, 2011)

Update time!!

Going to do it rounds, it makes it easier to keep pics organized lol.

First up the ghetto co2 system, it is a mixture of a lot of different acids and baking soda. The system is built out of a 2 liter, a 16 0z water bottle, 16 oz water bottle top and aquarium tubing. The 2 liter is the main tank, it has the top of a 16 oz glued and taped (that bitch ain't going no where lol) where the tubing from that goes to the 16 oz bottle. I chose to use the top of the 2 liter as a safety let off. The 16 oz bottle serves as a visual and as a relief tank, the hose from the 2 liter goes down just a tad bit under some water, if co2 pressure is good bubbles will show. There is another piece of tubing that is hot glued at the end and has little holes throughout the hose, this is attached to the relief tank. Now here's the magic, to make the pressure last longer, I made baking soda charges out of toilet paper and baking soda. The "Charges" allow for slower release of the baking soda and the tp creates a layer of paper that keeps the acid/liquid fizzy and the co2 bubbles slowly escape. So once your initial pressure is built up, it will last for a good amount of time. 1 charge will last me about an hour, so 2 charges every 2 hours is the up keep.


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 14, 2011)

Next up KB pics, yeah that last shot is the KB and it cuts off sorry but the whole plant won't fit in the shot lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 14, 2011)

Not a lot of BW shots, god she's really the underdog this grow. I don't why but the KB always gets the most shots lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 14, 2011)

Last but definitely not least, trich shots. Tried to get in closer, hopefully you guys like them lol.


----------



## ReAlNy27 (Dec 14, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Not a lot of BW shots, god she's really the underdog this grow. I don't why but the KB always gets the most shots lol.
> 
> View attachment 1935052View attachment 1935053



Those buds look so sweet...... I'm gonna run kb and kandy kush next grow........ in hydro...


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 14, 2011)

ReAlNy27 said:


> Those buds look so sweet...... I'm gonna run kb and kandy kush next grow........ in hydro...


Sweet dude, definitely share when you get it started.


----------



## ReAlNy27 (Dec 14, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Sweet dude, definitely share when you get it started.



Doobs, I have 2 sharks breath 1 sour cream and 1 kushage cracked for my indoor x4 thread I started......all fem... and hydro...... I also have 3 others a dinafem white widow fem already in flower a bean from a close friends of ours........ and an original diesel and a random holland strain the last three will be soil but the first 4 are gonna be my hydro babies........ can't wIt to share doobs really can't wait


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 14, 2011)

Looking awesome Doob..nice pics. BTW: how much is a case of duct tape these days...lol

Grazz


----------



## ReAlNy27 (Dec 14, 2011)

YO YO YO YALL NEED TO GO TO INFOWARS.COM AND SEE THIS VIDEO ABOUT THE FDS TAKIN OVER CELL PHONES ....... c.they called it government fear mongering....... (sorry had to edit)THROUGH F.E.M.A'S NE ALERT SYSTEM AND ALL 4 MAJOR COPANY SIGNED ON...... HEADS UP NYC IT GOES LIVE TOMORROW FOR U ALL..... oh shit caps......... sorry bout that.......eh........um ya bout that............again and again they vio us and vio us ......... sorry no poltics from here out but give it a look see......... I give a fuk about our privacy and y'all for that matter......


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 15, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Looking awesome Doob..nice pics. BTW: how much is a case of duct tape these days...lol
> 
> Grazz


Yeah I really should just buy a damn case, I use it so much lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 15, 2011)

Real nice shootin tex...pix look kid dyno mite!


----------



## mugan (Dec 16, 2011)

wow there is so much frost in this thread


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 16, 2011)

mugan said:


> wow there is so much frost in this thread



Going to be a little less frost now.......


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 16, 2011)

that sucks large


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 17, 2011)

gettin chunky now...they look real nice mang


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 17, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> gettin chunky now...they look real nice mang


 I agree Diz.. nice and frosty..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 17, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> I agree Diz.. nice and frosty..


 i concuur with your agreement !


----------



## ReAlNy27 (Dec 17, 2011)

Nice shots racer........ nugs r lookin amazing .......... how long have they been flowering? How long do they have.....


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 17, 2011)

they went into flower on oct 28th, so today makes it like hmm, hold on, lol.. 51 days on the dot.. some of them might be done close to 8 weeks or so, while the ssk's look to be needing at least about 10 weeks or more...
the mr nice's are getting pretty close as are the pre98 bubba's, they may be done by xmas or there's about there honestly now i'm thinking about it..
i like to let them go as far as they can before pulling them though, so some people may think that they might be ready about now..


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 17, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i concuur with your agreement !


lol.. not gonna go there


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## Doobieus (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## Doobieus (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 18, 2011)

trichs are real fat...soem nice hashing material


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 18, 2011)

It's looks like it's coming along brilliantly, they're getting fat indeed.

I'm chopping my BW in a few minutes, going to be a lot of work, lol. I'll have pics in my journal at some point, you guys should check it out.

Peace!


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 18, 2011)

man, i'm coming to that part of the grow that gives me the biggest headache... trying to decide what to grow next.. 

so far i've already cracked six c99 pheno ones, the pineapple pheno, that i picked up from the asshole seed collective... so far ive got 5 lil babies out of the six... the one bean was a runt to begin with, so pretty good germ rates coming out of the asshole seed collective if i do say so myself..

then i just pulled out some grand daddy purps fems from connoisuer that i'm gonna crack probably 2 out of them..
i also pulled out some amnesia haze x chocolate rains that i'm considering germing maybe two beans out of the pack and i also pulled out the pack of purple berry diesels from cannaventure that i had waited oh so long to get my mitts on, so i'm thinking i may germ a few of those as well..

if anyone has any other suggestions on something that they'd like to see grown out of my tiny bean collection, speak up now or forever hold your peace...


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 18, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> man, i'm coming to that part of the grow that gives me the biggest headache... trying to decide what to grow next..
> 
> so far i've already cracked six c99 pheno ones, the pineapple pheno, that i picked up from the asshole seed collective... so far ive got 5 lil babies out of the six... the one bean was a runt to begin with, so pretty good germ rates coming out of the asshole seed collective if i do say so myself..
> 
> ...


Damn RB.. that's a real dilemma.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 18, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Damn RB.. that's a real dilemma.


 grazzmon, you've no clue as to how hard it blows trying to narrow down my choices when it comes to picking out what to grow next as my seed collection just keeps getting bigger and bigger by what seems to be the day sometimes, lol.
what can i say, i'm a real seed collecting junky... i think an intervention is due shortly if i don't get things under control...


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 18, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> grazzmon, you've no clue as to how hard it blows trying to narrow down my choices when it comes to picking out what to grow next as my seed collection just keeps getting bigger and bigger by what seems to be the day sometimes, lol.
> what can i say, i'm a real seed collecting junky... i think an intervention is due shortly if i don't get things under control...


Here I am with about 5 seeds to my name  ( all Blue Mystic) I have to to broaden my horizons..or maybe attend your intervention..lol


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 19, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> c99 pheno ones, the pineapple pheno
> grand daddy purps fems from connoisuer
> purple berry diesels from cannaventure


*Sighs* GDP, C99 pineapple, PBD.... I waaaaaaaaaant!!

GDP is some seriously good smoke, to me personally anyway. Brother's Grimm you can't go wrong with and PBD just sounds like a nice cluster fuck of goodness. I wanted to do GDP, but I don't know if I will anymore .


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah you have no idea how much of a difficulty level a seed collection brings LOL.....i sit here for liek 4-5 days flipping thru pages of beans. Then you cant figure out what to grow so you order a new pack or 3 LMAO


speakin of................im pretty sure ima order the Genius x Deep Chunk


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 20, 2011)

oh yah... great news on the home front... NOT... SOMEONE hacked my credit card and took all my fucking money out of my account, now i've got $44 to make the rest of my xmas purchases with... great, i've only got like one persons presents bought so far being the procrastinator that i am and all... well, wtf, merry fucking christmas...


----------



## ReAlNy27 (Dec 20, 2011)

sorry racer.......... try to make the best of whut u can brother


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 20, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> oh yah... great news on the home front... NOT... SOMEONE hacked my credit card and took all my fucking money out of my account, now i've got $44 to make the rest of my xmas purchases with... great, i've only got like one persons presents bought so far being the procrastinator that i am and all... well, wtf, merry fucking christmas...




Damn bro that really sucks.May fire ants crawl up that persons pee hole and nest.....lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 20, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Damn bro that really sucks.May fire ants crawl up that person pee hole and nest.....lol


 lmao, thanks mind.. or i got one, may he cut his nuts with a rusty axe as some of us knows how unpleasant that that can feel...


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 20, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> oh yah... great news on the home front... NOT... SOMEONE hacked my credit card and took all my fucking money out of my account, now i've got $44 to make the rest of my xmas purchases with... great, i've only got like one persons presents bought so far being the procrastinator that i am and all... well, wtf, merry fucking christmas...


That person will have some horrible Karma for this shit, hopefully their Karma has something to do with a semi and their fucking face.

That really pisses me the fuck off, some piss ant lil' bitch doing something like that to you. I think it's wrong, and I think if they knew how great of a guy you are they would have thought twice. You know I don't know this person's situation but I don't think any struggle is worth being a thief, especially around this time.


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 20, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> lmao, thanks mind.. or i got one, may he cut his nuts with a rusty axe as some of us knows how unpleasant that that can feel...


Yeah when that happened to a certain someone, even I cringed at the thought of it lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 20, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> oh yah... great news on the home front... NOT... SOMEONE hacked my credit card and took all my fucking money out of my account, now i've got $44 to make the rest of my xmas purchases with... great, i've only got like one persons presents bought so far being the procrastinator that i am and all... well, wtf, merry fucking christmas...


that fuckin sucks hard! why cant people jus make money the regular way? i hate thieves to man. I wish i had loot to send n lend cuz that burns my ass....but i did send you a xmas card. You to Doobs


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 20, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> that fuckin sucks hard! why cant people jus make money the regular way? i hate thieves to man. I wish i had loot to send n lend cuz that burns my ass....but i did send you a xmas card. You to Doobs


Awww Dizz thanks!! You'll get something too, once I get my card, as it will let me know where to send the damn gift to lol. Racer and Mind are getting something from me too =].


Just got my materials today in the mail, took forevvvvvvvvver!! So off I go doing the crafty stuff, yay!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 20, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Awww Dizz thanks!! You'll get something too, once I get my card, as it will let me know where to send the damn gift to lol. Racer and Mind are getting something from me too =].
> 
> 
> Just got my materials today in the mail, took forevvvvvvvvver!! So off I go doing the crafty stuff, yay!!


Well thank you Doobs  i kinda hate xmas..but when i can make other stoners happy its aight


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 20, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Well thank you Doobs  i kinda hate xmas..but when i can make other stoners happy its aight


I didn't really have Xmas when I was a kid it stopped at around 6 or 7 for me, and didn't have it again until my recent gf. So it's not so much that I hate it, I just don't really understand it is all lol. Although I do hate the crazed shoppers and the whole corporate feel to it. I like the whole being able to show you care thing though, that's nice. Although I think it is pretty lame we don't do it more often, except for holidays. Well most of us anyhow lol. I have to go to my gf's brother's house for Xmas, that I really don't like lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 20, 2011)

Well it looks like i have to post some pics now.
Will do later so we can get the laughing part done with....lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 20, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> I didn't really have Xmas when I was a kid it stopped at around 6 or 7 for me, and didn't have it again until my recent gf. So it's not so much that I hate it, I just don't really understand it is all lol. Although I do hate the crazed shoppers and the whole corporate feel to it. I like the whole being able to show you care thing though, that's nice. Although I think it is pretty lame we don't do it more often, except for holidays. Well most of us anyhow lol. I have to go to my gf's brother's house for Xmas, that I really don't like lol.


 xmas always brought bad ot my life since i was a kid..so i leaerned to hate it ....family and friends acting all fake around eacthother, people buying stupid shit for decor and gifts nobody really wanted...id rather spend my xmas money on drugs , stippers more drugs and some strippers for my buddies LOL


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 20, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Well it looks like i have to post some pics now.
> Will do later so we can get the laughing part done with....lol


Lol it can't be _that_ bad Mind, hurrrrrrry!!



Dizzle Frost said:


> xmas always brought bad ot my life since i was a kid..so i leaerned to hate it ....family and friends acting all fake around eacthother, people buying stupid shit for decor and gifts nobody really wanted...id rather spend my xmas money on drugs , stippers more drugs and some strippers for my buddies LOL


Lol well shit now I feel bad giving a gift no one may really want lol THANKS DIZZ!!

If that's what you get your buddies for Xmas, then why isn't everyone in this journal getting strippers and drugs?!?!?! HUH?!?!? Lol just playin' man but that would be a pretty awesome gift none the less lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 20, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Lol it can't be _that_ bad Mind, hurrrrrrry!!
> 
> 
> Lol well shit now I feel bad giving a gift no one may really want lol THANKS DIZZ!!
> ...


 LOL cuz well im broke as a mofo...but "one day" ima have a big ass stripper party in montreal (stripper heaven)....RB already knows about this party lol


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 21, 2011)

Does that mean you'll throw a party with giant strippers? I like petites.


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 21, 2011)

Damn Racer that really sucks.. fucking thieves, may they all burn. I've had recent losses to thieves but nothing like that.. pisses me off just thinking about it. I hope they can get it straightened for you. I say we have Christmas in July for you, some beach, somewhere... you name the time and place dude. Fucking thieves...


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 21, 2011)

Maybe April.. say April 20th..


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 21, 2011)

Soooo.... In the spirit of Xmas....


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 21, 2011)

Welcome to my winter wonderland!!


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 21, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Welcome to my winter wonderland!!
> 
> View attachment 1946932View attachment 1946933View attachment 1946934View attachment 1946935View attachment 1946937View attachment 1946938View attachment 1946939View attachment 1946940View attachment 1946941View attachment 1946942


I see Frosty..


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 21, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> I see Frosty..


Lol at the point I made Frosty, I was really REALLY baked. Hence more effort/detail lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 21, 2011)

Okay where to start then.Picture of my streched out pussy.....
I started a bean on 12/11/11 in a paper towel.
It is a Short Stuff Seeds Blue Himalaya Diesel Fem.
Bean had taproot by 12/12/11 and then put into rapid rooter and into dwc.
By 12/12/11 the taproot was out the bottom already and by 12/15/11 had multiple roots shotting out.
So here are some pics,of course she is still small as the roots are starting to get into the bucket.
Now the laughing may commence......


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 21, 2011)

looking great mind... what's the deal with the wrapping around the bucket?? is that some sort of insulation ?? that's what i'm thinking at least, lol.

oh well, i'm sure soon enough you'll be laughing at doobs and i with your wicked big ass plants and all...

i've got some plants about the same size going on atm as well.. 5 c99's from asshole seed collective that are about a weekish old or so now..
i also just starting germing some gdps, some purple berry diesels and some amnesia haze x chocolate rains last night... wooohooo, lol...


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 21, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> looking great mind... what's the deal with the wrapping around the bucket?? is that some sort of insulation ?? that's what i'm thinking at least, lol.
> 
> oh well, i'm sure soon enough you'll be laughing at doobs and i with your wicked big ass plants and all...
> 
> ...


Yep insulation bro! To keep the water nice and cold and to reflect light back away from the bucket.
Too bad i killed the clones then i would have made a run at you and doobs for sure.
This is just away to get back into the swing of things and get the dwc dialed back in...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 21, 2011)

@ Racer
Good deals mang.....i was on Sannies lastnight droolin again LOL...i might have to scoop the choco rain or the choco mix pack even  fuck i jus want em all really LOL

@ Doobs
I repotted my entire veg grow lastnight...no more lil cups and cheap use of soil anymore..thats my new years bullshit resolutuoin haha

@ Mind
Yur cat is fuckin chillaxin to the max LOL....he looks pretty kewl


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 21, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> @ Racer
> Good deals mang.....i was on Sannies lastnight droolin again LOL...i might have to scoop the choco rain or the choco mix pack even  fuck i jus want em all really LOL
> 
> @ Doobs
> ...


 the chocolate rains are my fave smoke so far hands down, so i'm super stoked to see what's going to come out of the choco rain x amnesia haze cross... hopefully the chocolate rains will bring down the flowering times of the amnesia haze some what, but i don't really care, it's going to be a mostly sativa grow for a nice change of pace... woot woot.... sativa's up...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 21, 2011)

that does sound like a real decent cross


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 21, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Okay where to start then.Picture of my streched out pussy.....
> I started a bean on 12/11/11 in a paper towel.
> It is a Short Stuff Seeds Blue Himalaya Diesel Fem.
> Bean had taproot by 12/12/11 and then put into rapid rooter and into dwc.
> ...


That's the small kitty right Mind? The skittish runty one, not the fatty chill one right?

I love your cats!! Cute!!

Oh yeah and about damn time, yay!!


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 21, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> That's the small kitty right Mind? The skittish runty one, not the fatty chill one right?
> 
> I love your cats!! Cute!!
> 
> Oh yeah and about damn time, yay!!



Yeah she is the small skittish one....


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 21, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> @ Racer
> Good deals mang.....i was on Sannies lastnight droolin again LOL...i might have to scoop the choco rain or the choco mix pack even  fuck i jus want em all really LOL
> 
> @ Doobs
> ...


Lol actually it's amazing to see that cat chill, every time I've seen her she runs away lol. Last time she was a little less shy though lol. Gotta work for that pussy apparently lmfao!!

Also great news Dizz, can't wait to see how this next round goes for you.


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 21, 2011)

Trying to decide on my next grow, god I hate this part....

Going to try to get the Veg cab running again before harvest, going to do a final bleach sweep before I run it though.


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 21, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Yeah she is the small skittish one....


Yeah I realized that, after remembering how fluffy the other one is lol. Take a pic of the fatty!!


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 21, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Trying to decide on my next grow, god I hate this part....
> 
> Going to try to get the Veg cab running again before harvest, going to do a final bleach sweep before I run it though.




Cool beans..Wish i had given ya a better selection to choose from....

But i am sure you will pick it right...lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 21, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Trying to decide on my next grow, god I hate this part....
> 
> Going to try to get the Veg cab running again before harvest, going to do a final bleach sweep before I run it though.


 you might just want to put that selection off till after xmas... just saying... 

and my lil puppy decided to have herself a lil snack before i got out of bed today... she ate my usb microscope...


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 21, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> you might just want to put that selection off till after xmas... just saying...
> 
> and my lil puppy decided to have herself a lil snack before i got out of bed today... she ate my usb microscope...



WTF!!!!! 
Dogs!! Dont have to worry about my pussies eating anything except my hamburger......


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 21, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> you might just want to put that selection off till after xmas... just saying...
> 
> and my lil puppy decided to have herself a lil snack before i got out of bed today... she ate my usb microscope...


Damn racer.. rough couple days huh? When my dog (English Mastiff) was a puppy she only ate the Love Seat...lol


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 21, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Yeah I realized that, after remembering how fluffy the other one is lol. Take a pic of the fatty!!


lol..Diz must be napping.. expecting him to reply soon (with pix)


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 21, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Damn racer.. rough couple days huh? When my dog (English Mastiff) was a puppy she only ate the Love Seat...lol


 yah, you could say that grazz, i'm trying to keep a cool head and all, but i have to admit that it's been getting to me none the less... can't wait for the 26th to come and go..
i just had to pm mr c over at cannazon and explain what's going on as i have an order over there that i'm unable to pay for atm.. i pm'ed him last night, but haven't really been in the mood to read what his reply is quite yet, lol, even though he's a super cool dude and all, i just feel bad about the whole thing... ughh, idk...
at least my plants are coming along nicely, lol...


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 21, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> WTF!!!!!
> Dogs!! Dont have to worry about my pussies eating anything except my hamburger......


 the thing is that she's just sooo damn cute you can't get mad at her for more than a minute or two at a time, lol... she'll all come over and put her head on you and look up at you with those lil puppy dog eyes... she really has me and my roomy wrapped around her lil paws.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 21, 2011)

i mean, how on earth can you get mad at this??? lol,, she's getting much much bigger, but not losing any of her cuteness at all.. 


look closely at the last pix, and you'll see a small lil head sticking out from under ms sandy, that would be ms tabitha, the cat, whom ms sandy is sitting on top of, lol.. that cat deserves wings..


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 21, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> the thing is that she's just sooo damn cute you can't get mad at her for more than a minute or two at a time, lol... she'll all come over and put her head on you and look up at you with those lil puppy dog eyes... she really has me and my roomy wrapped around her lil paws.



I know bro!!!
Just a yankin your chain my friend.
Since i got no herbs i am doing shots of wild turkey(Kick"N Chicken)
And i am stopping at shot 10.....


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 21, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> I know bro!!!
> Just a yankin your chain my friend.
> Since i got no herbs i am doing shots of wild turkey(Kick"N Chicken)
> And i am stopping at shot 10.....


 oh, i knew you were only playing mind, i just wanted to show how cute she really is, lol...


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 21, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> you might just want to put that selection off till after xmas... just saying...
> 
> and my lil puppy decided to have herself a lil snack before i got out of bed today... she ate my usb microscope...


Lol wow is there anything she won't eat? She is a cute puppy though, I don't see you staying too mad at her for too long lol. Damn right when you need the damn scope too, it'll get better.... god willing lol.

Okay I will hold off on my selection for grow until after Xmas, as I'm taking this as a hint lol.



Grazzmon said:


> lol..Diz must be napping.. expecting him to reply soon (with pix)


Oh he'll reply when he's around, lol.



Mindmelted said:


> Cool beans..Wish i had given ya a better selection to choose from....
> 
> But i am sure you will pick it right...lol


Lol I try and the selection isn't bad, just hardly any Fems. Granted I usually like to grow Reg beans, this round and next I wanna do Fems because well.... You know lol. A friend in need is a friend indeed, a friend with weed is better lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 21, 2011)

Wow she's gotten big Racer, I still love that pic with Tabby so cute!!


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 21, 2011)

Lol Racer, that last pic is funny, she's super cute! 

I recently rescued a dog that was being chased by a dog catcher, it was a whole ordeal and he wouldn't let me keep the dog without a citation, I ended up keeping him and got a "warning", now I have a dog that looks to be half boxer and half lab so he's going to get huuuge! I'm not used to big dogs, lol...


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 21, 2011)

So an update kind of, forgot to post this earlier. As vinegar smells like sour ass, I'm going to be trying another route using only water and a couple other things to create co2. It's going to be more cost efficient, I think the most cost efficient and the co2 output should last for quite awhile and it won't smell like ass or have aspirin trace like Alka-Seltzer. The aspirin thing doesn't matter too much as I have the second chamber/filter/bubble counter. However, I would hate hate HATE if another user stumbled upon a post of mine and leave the second chamber out, get aspirin all up in their grow and have a chance of hermies. Not cool and really want to avoid it, idiot proofing DIY is the most important I think. So I will post the new "recipe" when I tune it out/test it. I honestly think this will be the best option, science/chemistry is awesome!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 21, 2011)

upthearsenal said:


> Lol Racer, that last pic is funny, she's super cute!
> 
> I recently rescued a dog that was being chased by a dog catcher, it was a whole ordeal and he wouldn't let me keep the dog without a citation, I ended up keeping him and got a "warning", now I have a dog that looks to be half boxer and half lab so he's going to get huuuge! I'm not used to big dogs, lol...


 wtf, some people are simply out of their minds up... that's fucking crazy... oh, you can have the dog, but i'll have to give you a tix for being a decent human being.. wow, i mean really, wow, lol...


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 21, 2011)

upthearsenal said:


> Lol Racer, that last pic is funny, she's super cute!
> 
> I recently rescued a dog that was being chased by a dog catcher, it was a whole ordeal and he wouldn't let me keep the dog without a citation, I ended up keeping him and got a "warning", now I have a dog that looks to be half boxer and half lab so he's going to get huuuge! I'm not used to big dogs, lol...


Sounds like a nice guard dog lol, that's really cool you saved it Up!! There are so many homeless animals, it's really sad honestly.


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 21, 2011)

I round up the stray cats and sell them to Panda Express........


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 21, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> I round up the stray cats and sell them to Panda Express........


Lol you're so wrong, and I'm so not eating that for awhile now..... ewww vom bomb right there dude.


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 21, 2011)

Yep. He's actually an amazing dog, very well behaved. Although you can tell he was mistreated, which is heartbreaking, but we're working on that  he's getting used to not living in fear, and he still has most of his baby teeth too, which is crazy considering he weighs around 50lbs already, haha!

Take it easy everyone, gotta go snag some butane to make some bho with this BW trim


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 21, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Sounds like a nice guard dog lol, that's really cool you saved it Up!! There are so many homeless animals, it's really sad honestly.


 yah, when we were looking for a new pup we must have went to every animal shelter in the tri-state area, and it really was fucking depressing how many unwanted dogs and cats are in these places, it really is...
that's why i think everyone should spay or neuter their pets and don't support puppy barns or pet stores for their animals... there are tons of loving animals at other places that are going to be killed if no one is willing to adopt them...


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 21, 2011)

upthearsenal said:


> Yep. He's actually an amazing dog, very well behaved. Although you can tell he was mistreated, which is heartbreaking, but we're working on that  he's getting used to not living in fear, and he still has most of his baby teeth too, which is crazy considering he weighs around 50lbs already, haha!
> 
> Take it easy everyone, gotta go snag some butane to make some bho with this BW trim


Let me know how it is Up, I can't wait until harvest day gah!

Poor dog, I really don't understand how someone could mistreat an animal. I'm glad he has a good home now, kudos to you.


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 21, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, when we were looking for a new pup we must have went to every animal shelter in the tri-state area, and it really was fucking depressing how many unwanted dogs and cats are in these places, it really is...
> that's why i think everyone should spay or neuter their pets and don't support puppy barns or pet stores for their animals... there are tons of loving animals at other places that are going to be killed if no one is willing to adopt them...


Oh god puppy mills/farms break my heart so much, it's so so sooooo very sad. How they have cuts or severed feet from the cages, really sad shit right there. Pet stores aren't that great anymore either, I think all animals should be saved/able to live. Unfortunately we all know that won't happen anytime soon if ever. My dog isn't fixed, but he's also an indoor dog and we keep a good eye on him lol.

I totally agree though Racer, more homeless pets need to be adopted.


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 21, 2011)

Damn i missed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


[youtube]5WJmxi3vYRU[/youtube]


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 21, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Damn i missed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's fucking funny lol, reminded me of a flying squirrel .


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 21, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, you could say that grazz, i'm trying to keep a cool head and all, but i have to admit that it's been getting to me none the less... can't wait for the 26th to come and go..
> i just had to pm mr c over at cannazon and explain what's going on as i have an order over there that i'm unable to pay for atm.. i pm'ed him last night, but haven't really been in the mood to read what his reply is quite yet, lol, even though he's a super cool dude and all, i just feel bad about the whole thing... ughh, idk...
> at least my plants are coming along nicely, lol...


Well, at least you have that as a "Silver Lining".. keep your head up, things will get right.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## hoop (Dec 22, 2011)

Very nice pic's mate, I like your style.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 22, 2011)

View attachment 1949473

a lil tester nug of the g13 x hp that i cut last night at 8 weeks on the dot to check out readiness on as the damn buds are so covered in leaves it was kinda hard to get a good read without defoliating them a bit..
it's getting close, but i'd still say it has a good week or so left on it easily as i saw a lot of cloudy trics and very few clears, but still not too many ambers, so i'm going to let her go a bit more still..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 22, 2011)

lookin fresh RB


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 23, 2011)

Looks good Racer, lol you know what sucks? Seeing all of these grows ahead of mine, because I know harvest is X amount of time more away lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 24, 2011)

First set of pics for the update are the KB, I don't want to toot my own horn but uhm.... mother fuckin' TOOT!! Lol jk.... kind of lol. The polyploid is looking ridankulous, reminds me of some weird under sea creature. She smells wonderful, very VERY similar to the sweetness of the Bubblegum I grew. The difference between the BG and KB os the almost coffee like smell the Kb has is the best I can describe it.


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 24, 2011)

Next up BW, not many pics of her, she's harder to get to. So it's harder to get nice shots of her, hence the orange like tint on the first two pics. These are all different tops of the plant, they are all pretty much the same very uniform Christmas tree/cone structure. The smell has a very sour/pungent tone to it, almost like rotted/fermented fruit. Kind of reminds me of White Widow's sour/tartness to be honest, which would make sense because well.... Lol Blue Widow do I need to say more? Her buds are nice and dense and she looks like she is definitely going to finish sooner, but her trichomes tell a different story. I'm really excited to see her final swell for sure I think she is going to keep packing on more and more weight.

You know a lot of people give Dinafem a lot of flack but in my opinion, the BW is doing pretty damn nice. Free seeds, paid seeds.... it really doesn't matter as long as the quality is there in my eyes.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 24, 2011)

nice disco balls


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 24, 2011)

Last part trich shots as always, the first pic is the same calyx I have been taking shots of throughout the grow to show trichome production/progression. The last shot is the best I could do with the BW, she does have a bluish tint to her for sure. In the BW pics she looks more like the non orangey pics, I thought I was tripping but I definitely see it showing through more now.

Also pardon any dog hair in any of the pics, I really try to keep it out of the tent but it's rough. Lol sooooo if there are small hairs, thank my dog.


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 24, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> nice disco balls


Won't chu take meh to Danky town duhn da duhn da duhn da duhn daduhnnnnnnnnn!!


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all.. hope you have a very good day!!


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 26, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Merry Christmas to all.. hope you have a very good day!!


Merry belated Christmas to you too Grazz =].


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 26, 2011)

And i buried the remains of my beloved BHD..........


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 26, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> And i buried the remains of my beloved BHD..........


 what happened mm??


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 26, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> what happened mm??



Just rusty i think.
I tried something new in the net pot and it did not work.
You know that old saying if it aint broke dont fix it.
Well it was one of those moments.
I will re-try after the 1st,hoping to get a pack of nightmare kush during the new year sale at the tude...


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 26, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Just rusty i think.
> I tried something new in the net pot and it did not work.
> You know that old saying if it aint broke dont fix it.
> Well it was one of those moments.
> I will re-try after the 1st,hoping to get a pack of nightmare kush during the new year sale at the tude...


 well, no rush my friend, i still haven't mailed out any xmas presents to you two, so you may wanna wait..


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 26, 2011)

some new pix i just took.. most of it's about ready to come down soon, today is day 60.. 

took some pix of the c99s as well.. looking pretty good for lil babies that they are...


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 26, 2011)

I guess im behind,when did this become a 3 person grow......all looks good..rep to you all...happy growing


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 26, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> I guess im behind,when did this become a 3 person grow......all looks good..rep to you all...happy growing


 it was supposed to be a three person grow for awhile now, but it's taken some of us awhile to get back into the swing of things.. can't wait to see them really get things back in order and show the rest of us all up..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 26, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> it was supposed to be a three person grow for awhile now, but it's taken some of us awhile to get back into the swing of things.. can't wait to see them really get things back in order and show the rest of us all up..


 it aint a party until something gets broken LOL....3 is better than 2 in most cases 


Buds are rockin out with thier pistil cocks out!


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 27, 2011)

Awesome stuff Racer and Doobs! I love all the frostyness 

My harvested BW turned out pretty great, it smells of fuel-y berries, and tastes great as well. I have some organic BW drying, can't wait for that!

Cheers all, hope everyone had an awesome xmas!!


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 28, 2011)

Here is part 1 of the update, all KB shots. Lol you can totally tell the polyploid from the rest, "One of these things is not like the oooother" ha ha. I can't wait to harvest her she smells so sweet and yummy!! I will probably be re-vegging both of these girls, they are both pretty damn dank in my eyes.

More to come....


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 28, 2011)

BW shots, she is stinky. She took more of the WW for sure, she smells like spoiled fuel/rotted fruits/skunky.


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 28, 2011)

Trich shots, the first is the same calyx I have been trying to consistently take shots of throughout the grow. I wanted to show/see/have a pretty cool little time lapse of progress.


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 28, 2011)

Here's some random shots I took of both plants the other day. I think they looked pretty nice, so I thought I'd share them too. These pics show more bud structure lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 28, 2011)

Also check the last page for the first 2 parts of the update .


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 28, 2011)

pix don't really do them justice imo, but you get the idea.. still working on smellivsion in order to get a better all around feel for them though..


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 28, 2011)

what kinda salad is that?


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 28, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> what kinda salad is that?


 lmao , i was going to make up some name when i posted that pix too, great minds think a like ehh?? i'd say it's bubble salad in the making if i had to pick a name..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 28, 2011)

lol yeah it gets uncanny soemtiems LOL


call it the Ceaser Pleaser


----------



## taaldow (Dec 28, 2011)

lol smellivsion


racerboy71 said:


> pix don't really do them justice imo, but you get the idea.. still working on smellivsion in order to get a better all around feel for them though..View attachment 1960618View attachment 1960646View attachment 1960644View attachment 1960639View attachment 1960634View attachment 1960629View attachment 1960624View attachment 1960622View attachment 1960621View attachment 1960619View attachment 1960648


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 29, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> what kinda salad is that?


It's an "I afford BRA?" salad as described by the TV in the background lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 29, 2011)

This isn't an update really....

I threw some CFL's in and wanted to see how pics looked. Took these this morning, thought I'd share as I went a little click happy lol. I didn't put them in any real order aside from portrait vs landscape pics really. I got some really nice close up trich shots .


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 29, 2011)

tourist quality pix Doob! lol

those are lookin dank-o-lisshish


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 30, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> tourist quality pix Doob! lol
> 
> those are lookin dank-o-lisshish


Thanks Dizz lol, you can thank this damn flu/cold/wtf ever it is I have right now. I don't want to get up when I'm sitting with the girls, because I feel like crud and so I procrastinate by taking lots n lots n lots of shots lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Thanks Dizz lol, you can thank this damn flu/cold/wtf ever it is I have right now. I don't want to get up when I'm sitting with the girls, because I feel like crud and so I procrastinate by taking lots n lots n lots of shots lol.


 yeah i could tell , you sound sick when i read it back. lol



im still fuckin sick to....godam weather, was ice and snow yest, today its 50 LOL


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 30, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> yeah i could tell , you sound sick when i read it back. lol
> 
> 
> 
> im still fuckin sick to....godam weather, was ice and snow yest, today its 50 LOL


Lol yeah man fucking suuuuuuuuuuuucks!! I feel a little better today but still got a sore throat and my head hurts ick.

That sucks you're sick too Dizz, hope you feel better dude. Yeah and it finally decides to start getting cold at the end of December.... go global warming go lol!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

im sick of being sick ffs lol


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 30, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> im sick of being sick ffs lol


Yeah me too man, me too.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

lets all move to the islands.....i got some good connects in St Kitts / Nevis ....... im always welcoem there...there islanders , so they wont sweat it if i brought 4 more potheads LOL


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 30, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> lets all move to the islands.....i got some good connects in St Kitts / Nevis ....... im always welcoem there...there islanders , so they wont sweat it if i brought 4 more potheads LOL


 there was just a thread on overgrow that i posted in.. it was one of those post your seed collection threads, so of course i had to do a lil bragging, lol.. not too many people other than people on forums can appreciate the work put into amassing a huge stock pile of beans..

anyhoo's, after i posted, dude said something like imagine being shipwrecked on an island with my bean collection and living out the rest of your days laying around growing killer smoke for the rest of your life..
damn thought hasn't left me mind since i've read it, lol..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> there was just a thread on overgrow that i posted in.. it was one of those post your seed collection threads, so of course i had to do a lil bragging, lol.. not too many people other than people on forums can appreciate the work put into amassing a huge stock pile of beans..
> 
> anyhoo's, after i posted, dude said something like imagine being shipwrecked on an island with my bean collection and living out the rest of your days laying around growing killer smoke for the rest of your life..
> damn thought hasn't left me mind since i've read it, lol..


 True dat! nobody cares about how many strains we have unless there a strain hunter lol ... were jus lame to the people not in the know haha


Now im thinkin about that deeply....all the gear i got would really last a lifetime...id die a happy asshole !


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 30, 2011)

nothing like a happy asshole.. mine hasn't been happy with me for like 10 years having to squeeze out my methadone turd bricks..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

i hate opiate shits lol... you can build a bunker with those motherfuckers lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 30, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i hate opiate shits lol... you can build a bunker with those motherfuckers lol


 lmao, yah, i've been saving mine for when i build meself a house one day.. i figure that they will make great blocks for the foundation for my house of shit..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> lmao, yah, i've been saving mine for when i build meself a house one day.. i figure that they will make great blocks for the foundation for my house of shit..


 well acording to the Mayans were fucked....so an opiate shit bunker may be a cost effective alternative to life....safety starts with me! LMAO


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 30, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> well acording to the Mayans were fucked....so an opiate shit bunker may be a cost effective alternative to life....safety starts with me! LMAO


 lol, yah, according to those idiots, sorry doobs, lol, we've all got a lil under a year to do our things before we're all wiped off of the face of the earth.
looks like i better start shitting up a storm so i can get me bunker built...

hey dizzle, is that big foot'ed creature still being seen around your parts?? lmao...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, yah, according to those idiots, sorry doobs, lol, we've all got a lil under a year to do our things before we're all wiped off of the face of the earth.
> looks like i better start shitting up a storm so i can get me bunker built...
> 
> hey dizzle, is that big foot'ed creature still being seen around your parts?? lmao...


 the bunker is gonna be built like a brick shithouse LOL ( i had to )

LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No the Yeti hasnt been seen in weeks ..... but who knows when he will show up LMFAO


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 30, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> the bunker is gonna be built like a brick shithouse LOL ( i had to )
> 
> LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No the Yeti hasnt been seen in weeks ..... but who knows when he will show up LMFAO


 lmao, you're a twisted fucker, i knew i liked you for a reason...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> lmao, you're a twisted fucker, i knew i liked you for a reason...


 haha yea im not yur average bear ...  when most people meet me they say we need a young preist and an old preist for this one lol


we only live twice! so make the best of it the first 2 times is what i say! lol


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 31, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, yah, according to those idiots, sorry doobs, lol, we've all got a lil under a year to do our things before we're all wiped off of the face of the earth.
> looks like i better start shitting up a storm so i can get me bunker built...
> 
> hey dizzle, is that big foot'ed creature still being seen around your parts?? lmao...


First off it's not the end of the world, it's a new beginning. Secondly I'm more concerned about what our government will do to us vs. what the Mayans believed. Thirdly I'm not sure idiot was the best choice of words, ignorant maybe but not idiot. Considering we do not know what's going to happen I'd consider that ignorance vs. idiocy if we want to go by definition (Sorry Racer lol). Fourthly if we really want to get real, we're all ignorant in this subject. So why poke fun at people who want to try to survive something? I don't know seems pretty damn fruitless to me and I'm done.

I personally think everyone just needs to smoke a bowl and chill, the world would be a nicer happier, better smelling place lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 31, 2011)

So trying something new for updates.

KB = Landscape
BW= Portrait

The first four pics are of some nug I picked up, haven't been this good in a looooong while. Lol contrary to belief not all brown herb is nasty . Tried my best to get up closer on the trichs, it's super loaded and has lots of amber yay!!

There are two pics of the calyx I've been "documenting" she's kind of in the shadows now but looks way more delicious lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 31, 2011)

I knew I was missing some pics in that update lol. Found them though!!

These were taken prior to the update, I tried some new photo techniques with these. Notice the black construction paper in the background of most of these shots. It really seems to work out nicely, I also got some REALLY nice trich close ups on this one. It's a pain in the ass, but I will try to use more of the techniques that I did with these photos.


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Awesome photo-taking as usual


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 31, 2011)

Woah more dankness !


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah so this fucking sucks....

Went in and found this shit today, now at first glance you're like oh wow nice macro. 

Look closer, see the what I suspect to be white mold. Yeah that's right folks the start of bud rot I'm pretty sure.... FML!! I inspected all of the buds and took this one off as it's the one with mold. I already know this shit will probably spread, I don't understand it my RH is below 50%. The BW is so damn close, it just started chunking up for that final swell. Thought it might be mites at first but, this fits mold a lot more in my eyes.

What do you guys think? Wait it out or chop it for safety's sake for the KB?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 1, 2012)

Doobs..HNY .......Not so Happy new years in the garden 

That sucks.....sometimes thicker indicas will be suceptable to rot/mold regardless of humidity levels.....hows yur air flow in there?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 1, 2012)

took a few more pix...


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Jan 1, 2012)

Pics look amazing as always!! Sorry to hear about the trouble, can you get an even closer shot of the mold or whatever it is? My first thought was mold when I noticed it but your right it could be mites aswell, look with you scope and see if you can find any mites crawling around in that area. If mold I would probably chop just to be on the safe side either way, I don't know much about mold though so maybe someone with more experience can help make your decision easier... Like dizzle asked, how the circulation? I've thought about adding another 6" circulating fan under my screen for just this reason. Good luck with it either way!


----------



## upthearsenal (Jan 1, 2012)

I had the the same white mold problem with my BW. I don't know if it came about before or after the chop but in the most dense part of a cola there was a white webish looking thing. I thought it was a spiderweb at first, but when I really looked at it I could tell it was mold. Personally I just cut out that part and threw it out. I wasn't too bad for me and I check every nug (which took me like an hour, lol) and there was nothing else. I ended up cutting down all the big nugs to smaller ones just to be safe, hope yours doesn't get any worse!


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 1, 2012)

upthearsenal said:


> I had the the same white mold problem with my BW. I don't know if it came about before or after the chop but in the most dense part of a cola there was a white webish looking thing. I thought it was a spiderweb at first, but when I really looked at it I could tell it was mold. Personally I just cut out that part and threw it out. I wasn't too bad for me and I check every nug (which took me like an hour, lol) and there was nothing else. I ended up cutting down all the big nugs to smaller ones just to be safe, hope yours doesn't get any worse!


Yeah I think I may have to harvest earlier than I wanted, it'll be 8 weeks in a couple days. I'll keep an eye on it but considering the KB doesn't have any mold, I just might harvest asap instead of waiting it out to 8 weeks. To save the KB pretty much.

Unfortunately I think with how dense these buds are and how close they are to done anyway, it's one of those better to be safe than sorry situations. Especially since the majority of yield will be coming from the KB, plus the extra lumens the KB would have to finish out wouldn't hurt lol. Kind of bummed out about it, but life goes on and at least the KB is okay.


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words all, suppose it's all apart of adapting to a new environment and knowing what to look for, for said environment. Sucks but what I lose to mold, I gain in knowledge/experience and oils lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 2, 2012)

Went in this morning and what do I see? More white mold, FML seriously . 

So I chopped all affected buds, which were all top colas and left the remainder to finish out. The denser buds all took a hit, I guess the only good thing right now is at least my room smells nice lol. So when my significant other wakes up, I get to clip these down into smaller nugs to inspect/sift through to hopefully find some more not molded buds and then off to dry.

Well at least the KB will be taken to full maturity. I like, well liked the density of the BW (Until the mold lol), but the KB looks so much more dank. So I guess if I were to lose a plant in this grow, the BW was the better candidate.

Still though.... **Hissy fit**


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 2, 2012)

that really sucks Doobs...wonder what it causing it


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 2, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> that really sucks Doobs...wonder what it causing it


I haven't the slightest idea, like I said the only thing I can think of is the fan circulating air is closer to the KB side. So maybe because the KB is such a beast the BW wasn't getting as much air as I thought. That mixed with really dense buds, is what I think might be the culprit. It sucks yeah but the buds seems pretty dank dude, at least some of the under nug will finish with proper time, given that shit doesn't mold too (Knock on wood). 

Breeder says 7-7.5 weeks but we all know that shit's most likely a lie lol. I'm just glad some of the calyxes are swollen on some of these tops, at least it's not too badly pre harvested lol. Trying to stay in the positive here, trying.... lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 2, 2012)

if all else fails..make iso with it......maybe that strain is more prone to mold than other


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 2, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> if all else fails..make iso with it......maybe that strain is more prone to mold than other


Well Up's BW had some white mold issues also, so it's just a lot of variables in general. I make nice iso oil, looks like shatter BHO almost. I think my friend, my other half and I will enjoy it.


----------



## Grazzmon (Jan 2, 2012)

Found this little tidbit about mold. One of the replies has an interesting solution that may save your buds Doob..
http://sparkreport.net/2009/08/what-you-should-know-about-mold-issues-on-marijuana/ 

Grazz


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah I have had a few mold problems n I just make bho with it.


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 2, 2012)

Hmmm might have to go BHO instead of Qwiso, seems butane kills it and iso extracts it from what I'm reading. Need to get a turkey baster.


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 2, 2012)

Here's a mold update.... ugh.

I trimmed the major fan leaves off and started really inspecting the buds, yeah all of it is going to BHO. I really hope the under nugs that didn't look fucked up, stay not fucked up. This really fucking sucks, really really fucking sucks.


----------



## Grazzmon (Jan 2, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Hmmm might have to go BHO instead of Qwiso, seems butane kills it and iso extracts it from what I'm reading. Need to get a turkey baster.


Ummm.. turkey baster?  No Doob!!.. don't do it..kids are a pain in the arse..lol


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 2, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Here's a mold update.... ugh.
> 
> I trimmed the major fan leaves off and started really inspecting the buds, yeah all of it is going to BHO. I really hope the under nugs that didn't look fucked up, stay not fucked up. This really fucking sucks, really really fucking sucks.


That sucks doobs sorry to hear that.You got some mold on your buds and i have another dead fucking bean sprout......


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 2, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> Ummm.. turkey baster?  No Doob!!.. don't do it..kids are a pain in the arse..lol


Lol yeah I was waiting for one of you smart asses to chime in on that one.



Mindmelted said:


> That sucks doobs sorry to hear that.You got some mold on your buds and i have another dead fucking bean sprout......


Lol and the one thing in common is? Lol fuck this state seriously ha ha. We're gonna have some good oils to smoke on though for sure lol.

Man that sucks Mind, don't feel bad dude I killed a couple when I started back up too lol. It's not as easy as getting back on a bike, I'll tell you that much. Can't do much but try, try, and try again. Buck up buddy, we'll get back on a roll here soon.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 2, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Lol yeah I was waiting for one of you smart asses to chime in on that one.
> 
> 
> Lol and the one thing in common is? Lol fuck this state seriously ha ha. We're gonna have some good oils to smoke on though for sure lol.
> ...




Yeah i know.I also know what the issue is too..
No fucking smoke,i am not just right with out it.....


----------



## DSB65 (Jan 2, 2012)

that sux about the mold...i killed my sour cream plant....


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 2, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> that sux about the mold...i killed my sour cream plant....



Damn that sucks......lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 2, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Hmmm might have to go BHO instead of Qwiso, seems butane kills it and iso extracts it from what I'm reading. Need to get a turkey baster.


 my bro uses a turkey baster.....for the same money you can prolly get a cheap honey bee extractor like i got , was like $18.....and i got a copper rig for smaller runs...i use that one alot. Your iso looked like red candy last time lol was pretty dank lookin 

Id say its just that strain that has a prob...its like the sick kid with alergies in grade skewl LOL


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 2, 2012)

Idk about iso but I have made bho with moldy buds and it came out great so I can say from experience that it works with moldy buds.


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 3, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> my bro uses a turkey baster.....for the same money you can prolly get a cheap honey bee extractor like i got , was like $18.....and i got a copper rig for smaller runs...i use that one alot. Your iso looked like red candy last time lol was pretty dank lookin
> 
> Id say its just that strain that has a prob...its like the sick kid with alergies in grade skewl LOL


I'm gonna get the BB&B stainless steel turkey baster 3 piece set. It has an attachment needle thing that screws on that fits the tip of butane cans perfectly. With the hose clamp, and silk screen micron/coffee filter it'd still cost less than the honey bee extractor. Pretty sure the HB extractor is made with the same kind of plastic/material that they use for ABS. Probably will cost around 10 bucks for the stainless steel extractor/parts not including the butane. At 6.99 you can't beat the price on that turkey baster lol. Going to make some earwax and some shatter, best of both worlds lol.

I miss my Qwiso runs lol ahhhhh!! Pardon the dog hairs, I think the second one is the pic you saw. 





DSB65 said:


> that sux about the mold...i killed my sour cream plant....


Well 2012 is off to a fantastic start for you, Mind and I lol. That sucks DSB, keep your head up man.



TheLastWood said:


> Idk about iso but I have made bho with moldy buds and it came out great so I can say from experience that it works with moldy buds.


A couple of questions Last.

What kind of filter did you use silk screen or coffee filter? Also do you know what micron is the smallest I can go for BHO? I know the butane kills all toxicity of the mold/spores but I just want to have that extra caution you know?

Did you keep the buds pretty whole or did you grind them up? I'd imagine it'd be a better idea to do whole or small scissor cut buds considering the mold and all lol. When I've seen BHO done it was with lightly ground material, so I'm just wondering how you did it exactly.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 3, 2012)

I have done it with small nugs or nugs broken into chunks only 1 time and it was with jack herer. I usually use trim or when I use buds I cut it with scissors, I leave it bigger than blunt rolling consistency. You will yield more with frosty trim or cut up buds than with whole buds or big chunks. They say using big chunks makes it more concentated tho, similar to doing a "quick wash" I guess, if that makes sense. I always cut it up tho. And I use 2 brown coffee filters. I was told to only use brown ones idk why lol. But I just use a rubber band and my glass tube 1" diameter and I've never had a blowout. I run 2 cans thru each tube.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 3, 2012)

You don't want to grind it up too much or you can get contaminants considering your trim/buds should be bone dry.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 3, 2012)

Yea i seen the second pic before....that looks like bomb!


----------



## Smolenja10 (Jan 3, 2012)

I know you said to us assholes to keep out, but congratulations, currently the hardest to follow journal on Rollitup. 

91 pages of mostly you and your two friends talking about doing things like going to the grocery store. Jesus, but I think your right, I will press the back button.


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 4, 2012)

Smolenja10 said:


> I know you said to us assholes to keep out, but congratulations, currently the hardest to follow journal on Rollitup.
> 
> 91 pages of mostly you and your two friends talking about doing things like going to the grocery store. Jesus, but I think your right, I will press the back button.


You act as if we did this journal specifically for you, piss off with your entitlement to a specific kind of journal. People type/chat it up all of the time, it's called socializing. _You're_ right though, it'd be best for you to hit that back button. We don't need your negative bs here.

Go pester another thread with your arrogant, hating ass. I'm sure your whopping 81 posts will thank you.

Fuck you very much and have a nice day .


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 4, 2012)

Smolenja10 said:


> I know you said to us assholes to keep out, but congratulations, currently the hardest to follow journal on Rollitup.
> 
> 91 pages of mostly you and your two friends talking about doing things like going to the grocery store. Jesus, but I think your right, I will press the back button.


Wheres that damn Troll patrol when you need it....

Move along noob,not wanted in these parts......


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 4, 2012)

At first I thought it was mold .... but then I lol'd .

Quick pic update.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 4, 2012)

i think they have lice LOL


those pix are pretty doobiusly sexy....jus scandelous


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 4, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i think they have lice LOL
> 
> 
> those pix are pretty doobiusly sexy....jus scandelous


Yeah mold and mites lol. Thank Dizz, they're starting to cake up nice and dirty. One of the reasons I love supplement light to create a full spectrum .


----------



## Smolenja10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> You act as if we did this journal specifically for you, piss off with your entitlement to a specific kind of journal. People type/chat it up all of the time, it's called socializing. _You're_ right though, it'd be best for you to hit that back button. We don't need your negative bs here.
> 
> Go pester another thread with your arrogant, hating ass. I'm sure your whopping 81 posts will thank you.
> 
> Fuck you very much and have a nice day .


Long day, and nothing personal as you made it seem. I try not to be a douche often, but you know, old habits. Especially when those effected by said trolling take it so seriously, as we could all tell by the very first line in this thread. And at the moment, the only thing *your *truly whopping 2,044 posts prove is your bragging rights and that your a pompous douche bag. Maybe if i collect enough posts on this single website I could be as smart as you one day, Your Highness.

Dont worry, I wont come back, no need to further state the obvious. 

Oh yeah, and fuck you too. Get the fuck out of my imagination, bitch.


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 4, 2012)

Smolenja10 said:


> Long day, and nothing personal as you made it seem. I try not to be a douche often, but you know, old habits. Especially when those effected by said trolling take it so seriously, as we could all tell by the very first line in this thread. And at the moment, the only thing *your *truly whopping 2,044 posts prove is your bragging rights and that your a pompous douche bag. Maybe if i collect enough posts on this single website I could be as smart as you one day, Your Highness.
> 
> Dont worry, I wont come back, no need to further state the obvious.
> 
> Oh yeah, and fuck you too. Get the fuck out of my imagination, bitch.


Funny I saw 2,046 . I find it entertaining you can spell pompous right but not you're, apparently you didn't get the hint in the first post lol. 

You done crying like a little bitch yet?

Fuck you, come again .


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 4, 2012)

Smolenja10 said:


> Long day, and nothing personal as you made it seem. I try not to be a douche often, but you know, old habits. Especially when those effected by said trolling take it so seriously, as we could all tell by the very first line in this thread. And at the moment, the only thing *your *truly whopping 2,044 posts prove is your bragging rights and that your a pompous douche bag. Maybe if i collect enough posts on this single website I could be as smart as you one day, Your Highness.
> 
> Dont worry, I wont come back, no need to further state the obvious.
> 
> Oh yeah, and fuck you too. Get the fuck out of my imagination, bitch.





I would beat your ass to a pulp ya fucking punk.
Your mom should have swallowed instead of being injected with your foulness.
You piece of shit douchebag,fucking abortion that lived...


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 6, 2012)

More cowbell!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 6, 2012)

lookin fly Doobs


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 8, 2012)

Nice!! All those macros made my wake n bake that much more sweeter. Awesome Bud porn Doobs, you do damn fine work sista.


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 8, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> lookin fly Doobs


Thanks Dizz hopefully it makes me fly lol.



THESkunkMunkie said:


> Nice!! All those macros made my wake n bake that much more sweeter. Awesome Bud porn Doobs, you do damn fine work sista.


Much appreciated Skunk, I've been screwing around with techniques. I'll post more either today or tomorrow, trying to make the pics drop like bombs lol.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Jan 8, 2012)

I noticed you posted and knew there was fresh bud porn. Looks amazing as expected at this point lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 8, 2012)

i'll have to update some new pix of the new grow when i take some new snaps maybe later tonight and get them up in the am..

everything is doing good.. the c99s are starting to get a few nodes to them, and everything else is growing well thus far..

the only snafu that i've run into is that i some how managed to plant two beans into one rapid rooter... i know the one is a gdp, but i really don't have a clue as to wtf the other bean is lol... i think it's either the purple berry diesel, or one of the chocolate rains x amnesia haze... hopefully when it gets a bit bigger, i'll be able to compare it to the other plants, and narrow it down pretty much...


----------



## DSB65 (Jan 8, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> i'll have to update some new pix of the new grow when i take some new snaps maybe later tonight and get them up in the am..
> 
> Everything is doing good.. The c99s are starting to get a few nodes to them, and everything else is growing well thus far..
> 
> The only snafu that i've run into is that i some how managed to plant two beans into one rapid rooter... I know the one is a gdp, but i really don't have a clue as to wtf the other bean is lol... I think it's either the purple berry diesel, or one of the chocolate rains x amnesia haze... Hopefully when it gets a bit bigger, i'll be able to compare it to the other plants, and narrow it down pretty much...


ill be waiting on pics......stay cool....


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 9, 2012)

new pix of the lil babies...


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 9, 2012)

I love the new avi RB, right up my street that. Kicking out the next lot too I see, all the best mate.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 9, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I love the new avi RB, right up my street that. Kicking out the next lot too I see, all the best mate.


 thanks skunk.. i have to admit i stole it from this old skateboard company that has been around for years and years and, well, you get the point, lol.. 
it was really popular back in the 80s when i first started skateboarding... if you're interested in more of them, check out powel peralta, ripper, or rip is what it's called.. they were the graphics on the bottom of boards back in the day, and the series progressed a bit through the years..
i just found a book on it where a bunch of artists did their take on the ripper, but the damn thing costs like $100 or so which is a bit out of my price range atm, but i've still got me eye on it for when funds are a lil more in my favor..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 9, 2012)

these ones are pretty cool too if you're into star wars at all, lol..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 9, 2012)

homer simpson one, lol..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 9, 2012)

here's the book i wanna get too...


----------



## DSB65 (Jan 9, 2012)

The skull pics remind me of someone else..heres a cool one....


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 9, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> The skull pics remind me of someone else..heres a cool one....View attachment 1984723


 yah, i could see you sporting that as a big tat d...


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 10, 2012)

Skulls & Trics what a wake up . Thanx again for another morning fix guys. 

RB I got something to put you in a better vibe for 2012 too (sending PM now)


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 10, 2012)

My new grow..........


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 10, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> My new grow..........


Man look at those fat indica leaves, that shit's gonna be daaaaaaaaaaank .


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 10, 2012)

When they are done me and you and racer will.................


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 10, 2012)

And eat one hell of a salad .


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 10, 2012)

I see some amber in there.......


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 10, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> I see some amber in there.......


Yes some but not enough.... yet. They started 9 weeks today, the wait Mind the wait!!

We're gonna be some happy campers with this stuff, thinking of pulling a real tester nug today to see where it's at. Still debating though....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 10, 2012)

i see some to...those are lookin real good Doobs...i never wait out the heavy ambers , i like a lil adrenaline in my smoke lol


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 10, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i see some to...those are lookin real good Doobs...i never wait out the heavy ambers , i like a lil adrenaline in my smoke lol


Thanks Dizz, yeah she's nice I really got lucky this round. Both plants are keepers and will be re-vegged, going to pop some new beans here soon hopefully. Can't wait too long or I'll run out of herb before next harvest lol. I like being able to sleep and not think, and anything that shuts the other half up is great too lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 10, 2012)

i waited to long last time, and the outcome sucked alot lol

haha , shutting up the other half is a good qual in a strain lmao


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 10, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i waited to long last time, and the outcome sucked alot lol
> 
> haha , shutting up the other half is a good qual in a strain lmao


Lol definitely in my top 10 must haves in a strain .

How did the outcome suck for you?


----------



## borothumb (Jan 11, 2012)

stumbled across this thread and after going thru it i have to say, great job! fun thread to read thru and lots of great info, not to mention the superb photos of all the bud!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 11, 2012)

borothumb said:


> stumbled across this thread and after going thru it i have to say, great job! fun thread to read thru and lots of great info, not to mention the superb photos of all the bud!!


 thanks m8, and welcome to the grow, plenty of room for all, and we're both starting new grows soon as well to keep the show rolling for awhile longer..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 11, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Lol definitely in my top 10 must haves in a strain .
> 
> How did the outcome suck for you?


 i waited to long to flip the next ones and i ran outa smoke


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 12, 2012)

borothumb said:


> stumbled across this thread and after going thru it i have to say, great job! fun thread to read thru and lots of great info, not to mention the superb photos of all the bud!!


Welcome to the grow Boro, like Racer said plenty of room. Glad to have you along for the ride.



Dizzle Frost said:


> i waited to long to flip the next ones and i ran outa smoke


Lol ah okay, didn't know if you meant that or if you waited too long and there was too much amber. Thanks for clarifying ha ha.


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 12, 2012)

So.... yeah.... totally started 10 weeks not 9 lol. Whoops !! I'll try and get as many pics in before the chop.


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 12, 2012)

View attachment 1991402



View attachment 1991411

View attachment 1991414



View attachment 1991421


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 12, 2012)

My Qwiso brings all the boys to the yard  .


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;ie06yewbaig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ie06yewbaig[/video]


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey RB & Doobs hit this link and check out my Strawberry Aliens, at day 22 in flower, so frosty!! >>> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/477172-connoisseurs-choice-epic-multi-journal-61.html#post6921867


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

i wanan smoke that shatter real baddly lol


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 14, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i wanan smoke that shatter real baddly lol


Oh yeah Mr. I have so muuuuuuuuuuuuch BHO, bastard lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Oh yeah Mr. I have so muuuuuuuuuuuuch BHO, bastard lol.


 LOL i made that a11 oil, smoked about 1/4 of it and havnt touched it since ... im savin my trim up for some ice hash.....yur gear looks better than mine , ill admit it lol


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 14, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> LOL i made that a11 oil, smoked about 1/4 of it and havnt touched it since ... im savin my trim up for some ice hash.....yur gear looks better than mine , ill admit it lol


Lol thanks Dizz, all of our gear is great. I drooled at your oil pics, looked goooooooooood as fuck. I can't wait to harvest the KB man, it's gonna be awesome. Smells like over ripened berries, super sweet.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Lol thanks Dizz, all of our gear is great. I drooled at your oil pics, looked goooooooooood as fuck. I can't wait to harvest the KB man, it's gonna be awesome. Smells like over ripened berries, super sweet.


 thanks Doob...oil makes for real kewl macro shots all the time.

speakin of KB i jus flipped mine lastnight  i cant wait now lol 9 weeks of i cant waits


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 15, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> thanks Doob...oil makes for real kewl macro shots all the time.
> 
> speakin of KB i jus flipped mine lastnight  i cant wait now lol 9 weeks of i cant waits


Yeah saw that the Haze didn't make the cut, replaced with KB. Your KB is way nicer genetics I believe.

My KB is about to finish up 10 weeks, debating on taking it to 11 or 12. Still puttering along with that final swell, bah!! Slow dried a very small sample, a true tester bud not a crappy under nug. Potency was nice, very dreamy like. The smell/taste pure berries man, I was very surprised on the taste/smoke quality considering it was not cured. Can't wait to harvest and try some properly cured.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 15, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Yeah saw that the Haze didn't make the cut, replaced with KB. Your KB is way nicer genetics I believe.
> 
> My KB is about to finish up 10 weeks, debating on taking it to 11 or 12. Still puttering along with that final swell, bah!! Slow dried a very small sample, a true tester bud not a crappy under nug. Potency was nice, very dreamy like. The smell/taste pure berries man, I was very surprised on the taste/smoke quality considering it was not cured. Can't wait to harvest and try some properly cured.


that sounds like its gonna be real nice finished. the 2 mango haze that got culled were jus not making the grade here, one was lanky and one was weak. gotta love weed that atstes that good righ toff the branch


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 15, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> that sounds like its gonna be real nice finished. the 2 mango haze that got culled were jus not making the grade here, one was lanky and one was weak. gotta love weed that atstes that good righ toff the branch


Yeah that doesn't sound very nice, the KB should be a very nice replacement then lol. Yeah man I'm so stoked, I'm even more stoked for Mind to try some too.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Jan 16, 2012)

Damn those girls look ripe!! When you choppin? Edit, just read the quote above I know what you mean!! You never know which strains will put on that final swell!!


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 16, 2012)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Damn those girls look ripe!! When you choppin? Edit, just read the quote above I know what you mean!! You never know which strains will put on that final swell!!


Well Tuesday will be the end of 10 weeks, beginning 11. Going to take some macros and my scope to the gals, if they're where I want them in amber trichs I'll pull if not I'll wait a couple of days and check again.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Jan 16, 2012)

So are you just waiting for a few amber to show and down she comes or are you going for a certain amount of amber?


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 16, 2012)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> So are you just waiting for a few amber to show and down she comes or are you going for a certain amount of amber?


A certain amount of amber, getting closer though.


----------



## ReAlNy27 (Jan 20, 2012)

sorry i have not really been on....... operating through a ps3 sux


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 20, 2012)

ReAlNy27 said:


> sorry i have not really been on....... operating through a ps3 sux


Yeah I hear that Real, glad you popped in and gave us a shout out though.


----------



## borothumb (Jan 21, 2012)

awesome macro shots! qwiso looks great, but what happened to the bho? should grab that turkey baster and give it a try


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 21, 2012)

borothumb said:


> awesome macro shots! qwiso looks great, but what happened to the bho? should grab that turkey baster and give it a try


BHO will come after I harvest, I'm harvesting on Mon. They will be starting 12 weeks at that point, and after it's good and dry I will BHO that. There is still a little BW left as well as the KB.

Welcome Boro and thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 21, 2012)

cant wait to see yur BHO Doob ... i just know its goona look liek smokable art lol


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 22, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> cant wait to see yur BHO Doob ... i just know its goona look liek smokable art lol


Well if I yield enough errl I'll make a sculpture just for you guys lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 22, 2012)

sounds good...what you gonna make ? try for the thinking man, or maybe the hiesmann trophy pose! lol


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 22, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> sounds good...what you gonna make ? try for the thinking man, or maybe the hiesmann trophy pose! lol


I was thinking something with bewbs personally but if you're down with one nude male and one male that plays with balls I guess that works too lol.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 23, 2012)

got a few new pix of the latest crop... there's a lil yellowing going on at some of the older bottom leaves, but i just started feeding them, so i'm sure they'll bounce back fine..

anyhoo's, here's some pix..  ... oh yah, the c99 has a lovely smell to them already only a few weeks in veg.. was touching the leaves last night and got a lovely pineapple smell on my hands afterwards, pretty crazy for how young they are imo...


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 23, 2012)

I need a bigger dry box.... 15 tops and I still haven't harvested all the tops yet, and there's still the bottom half too lol.


----------



## ReAlNy27 (Jan 23, 2012)

damn doobs...... glad to hear u had such good luck....... i have access to a laptop now so i will most likely be here more ofthen now.........got 2 reserva privada kandy kush fem cracked water farms ready to fire up im stoked....... lost all th others i think someone shut the light off and the germ matt and didnt say n e thing cause i walked into a dark room with no heat it sucked wanted to kill ppl...... but n e whoooooo...... trying to read all the way through this journal lots to read lots to learn........ cant wait to have soemthing to show yall.......... awsome work over here though...........love ur work......danknessssssssssss..............................


----------



## borothumb (Jan 23, 2012)

lookin good racer, cant wait to see those c99's start to take off.

doobs that sounds like a good problem to have


----------



## ReAlNy27 (Jan 24, 2012)

see this shit soon as i get back on through a computer everything is quiet.......... WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol jk......... i had 10 ramdom beans crack so i have 12...... ha 2 i know whut they r KK's and this guy i know used to grow with his dad outdoors and gave me a ton of old beans and 10 cracked so i have a bunch for outdoor..................................... think this might be a good year................. so whut happened here seems kinda dead these dayz............ where u at racer????????? get at me good buddy


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 24, 2012)

ReAlNy27 said:


> see this shit soon as i get back on through a computer everything is quiet.......... WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol jk......... i had 10 ramdom beans crack so i have 12...... ha 2 i know whut they r KK's and this guy i know used to grow with his dad outdoors and gave me a ton of old beans and 10 cracked so i have a bunch for outdoor..................................... think this might be a good year................. so whut happened here seems kinda dead these dayz............ where u at racer????????? get at me good buddy


Lol we're around, Racer just harvested so I imagine he's in an elevated state of mind at the moment. I'm harvesting and just around really, we're going to keep this as a continual journal.

It's the dank that never ends, yes it just grows and grows my friends. Some potheads started growing it to harvest all the buds, and they'll continue growing it forever just because....


----------



## Grazzmon (Jan 26, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> View attachment 2014818View attachment 2014818View attachment 2014818View attachment 2014818View attachment 2014818View attachment 2014818View attachment 2014818View attachment 2014818View attachment 2014818View attachment 2014818View attachment 2014818View attachment 2014818View attachment 2014818View attachment 2014818View attachment 2014818View attachment 2014818
> 
> I need a bigger dry box.... 15 tops and I still haven't harvested all the tops yet, and there's still the bottom half too lol.


I have one that's not in use atm.. willing to help a sister out


----------



## ReAlNy27 (Jan 26, 2012)

haha doobs................good to know yall r still around ....................... i love dank that never ends.................... hurray...............................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ReAlNy27 (Jan 26, 2012)

oh oh oh the other night a dude came past the house a friend of a friend and we had to of smoke a half an o of some Chem dawg diesel..... whaaaaa........ talk about stoned............ whaaaa.......!!!!!!! thinkin i want to grab up some chemdawg beans that shit was so dank ............ i understand racers luv for chemdawg now!!!!!!!!!!! ah n e way i normally order from herbies.... i know about attitude dont really care for them i have ordered from sannies and im lookin for a new and or better co to order from...... watched a drugs inc program on marijuana last night and also im thinkin about arjans strains the green house seed co n e feed back...............and n e good places to order that r not so known............ please soem one let me know even a good pick and mix would be nice......
high high yielding strains r another thing i cant find much on i search but all i really ever hear about is big bud can someone point me in the right direction for a hugh yielding strain.......... a friend keeps pestering me about massive yields and why i dont want to grow thoughs im not greedy but i promised ide ask around ................ can n e one help this poor fool......... i am not said fool....... or am i............ he wants quality and yields....... idk whut to tell him ha ha poor fool..........


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 27, 2012)

hows the Cindy doin?


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 6, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> hows the Cindy doin?


 well, since you asked, lol... here's some new pix of the new grow ...


this is the one c99 that i'm all warm and excited about inside when i look at it, lol, super bushy beyond belief...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 6, 2012)

Yo man....that looks wicked! it has some real nice thin leaves 


i see your noticeing what a pig she is .... all they do is eat! alota N and alota calmag ... they dont like alota PK tho in 12/12
thats gonn abe a big girl i think


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 6, 2012)

here's a few more of the rest of them as well.. not just the c99s, but all of them, which consists of

purple berry diesel from cannaventure

amnesia haze x chocolate rain from sannies freebie list

grand daddy purps from connoisuer

c99's pineapple pheno from asc...


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 6, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Yo man....that looks wicked! it has some real nice thin leaves
> 
> 
> i see your noticeing what a pig she is .... all they do is eat! alota N and alota calmag ... they dont like alota PK tho in 12/12
> thats gonn abe a big girl i think


 yah, i was having some n problems on a few of them earlier on, but i've been feeding the shit out of them and they coming around.. i think it was my fault for holding off on the food for so long, but w/e, they're looking better now...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 6, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, i was having some n problems on a few of them earlier on, but i've been feeding the shit out of them and they coming around.. i think it was my fault for holding off on the food for so long, but w/e, they're looking better now...


 they get def very early in life... i got pix of 2 week old plants that are yellowing already lol....i fed them more nutes than ive ever fed a veg plant in my life .... the only way i burned em up was with too much PK....once you figure em out there piss easy to grow. Good thign is they respnd well and can take alota abuse, i can atest to that haha


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 6, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> they get def very early in life... i got pix of 2 week old plants that are yellowing already lol....i fed them more nutes than ive ever fed a veg plant in my life .... the only way i burned em up was with too much PK....once you figure em out there piss easy to grow. Good thign is they respnd well and can take alota abuse, i can atest to that haha


 yah, your not shitting me, mine got yellow super early as well.. i usually hold off on feeding for a good 3 weeks or so, and with these, that was wayyyy too long to wait, lol... oh well, i know now, lol..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 6, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, your not shitting me, mine got yellow super early as well.. i usually hold off on feeding for a good 3 weeks or so, and with these, that was wayyyy too long to wait, lol... oh well, i know now, lol..


sounds exzactly like my first exp with it lol ... crazy strain!


----------



## Doobieus (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow it's been quiet in this bitch, yeah need to change that lol.

Anyhow I started neglecting the girls after the initial harvest or two. Noticed some funky coloring starting to go on with the BW, anyhow went back about a week later and this is what I see.





Pardon the ugly flushed leaves lol, but you can clearly see purple/red hues. The leaves are super dark, almost blackish purple. Kind of like what Rihanna looked like after Chris Brown got to her, but seriously domestic violence isn't funny guys............... _sometimes _. I salvaged as much of her that I could of, I got more than I thought I would but it's still not much. Oh well you win some and lose some I guess.

Anyhow... Going to try this whole re-veg thing, but let's not kid ourselves here. I'll also have some new babies going too, because you know.... it works lol. Also going to be re-doing the tents some, believe I'll have T5's for Veg (Tears of joy) and those clip on oscillating fans.

Planning on KB/BW on re-veg with slight LST in one tent. White Widow Skunk, Blueberry Gum and possibly some CCM's in the other. WWS and BBG will both be in separate 5 gallon square/rectangle trash cans, and the CCM's if I do those will be Solo'd until sexed most likely.

Dizzle I think now would be a good time to tell me about your 1 branch system. Also about pollen storage, handling, and preparation. I'd like to use some CCM pollen to x with, so.... can I ? I was thinking take an under branch of each strain and crossing it with the CCM. What's your take?

Mkay that's enough for today.


----------



## Doobieus (Feb 9, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> here's a few more of the rest of them as well.. not just the c99s, but all of them, which consists of
> 
> purple berry diesel from cannaventure
> 
> ...


Lol I'm as green as your plants with envy over that line up, looks like another good grow cooking up.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 9, 2012)

those are dead sexy!


----------



## Doobieus (Feb 10, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> those are dead sexy!


Thanks Dizz, I know purple is over rated/hyped up. Still though, I can't help but get excited about it. The colors are really beautiful, I really like the flushed leaves they have a very autumn feel and are colorful.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 10, 2012)

i dont think color is over rated at all .. i liek em all lol


----------



## Doobieus (Feb 10, 2012)

Got some new stuff today for this next round. Shopping list includes....

Smart pot 5 gal = 2
G.O. Box nutes = 1
Heating mat = 1

Better yield and going organic = Priceless
For everything else there's CannaMaster Card .


----------



## Doobieus (Feb 10, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i dont think color is over rated at all .. i liek em all lol


Plants Dizz PLAAAAANTS not women.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 11, 2012)

yeah those to Doob LOL


----------



## Doobieus (Feb 11, 2012)

So last night I tried whipping my qwiso, kind of like when you whip BHO to get earwax/budder. It's similar but with iso you have to treat it sorta like taffy/peanut butter is the best way I can put it. Lots of stretching and smearing the oil between 2 razor tips. Makes the once rock hard/shatter candy oil, into a nice smooth/sticky/silky putty.

Anyhow I took pics throughout the process and thought I'd share. The first 4 pics are of the development while whipping so you can see how it changes. The last 2 pics are comparisons to show the difference between my normal oil and whipped oil. The first shot looks black but it's really just a super dark amber.






Now I'm off to enjoy some .


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 11, 2012)

nice job Doobs ! i wanna sample a lil some some lol


----------



## Doobieus (Feb 11, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> nice job Doobs ! i wanna sample a lil some some lol


......*&#8593;*See told ya my Qwiso brings all the boys to the yard .


----------



## upthearsenal (Feb 14, 2012)

What's the best way to smoke that? 

I have a lot of hash making material around and want to try this soon, although I think the only way I'd want to smoke it would be if I could dab it. I don't see why not though, it looks really good.


----------



## Doobieus (Feb 15, 2012)

upthearsenal said:


> What's the best way to smoke that?
> 
> I have a lot of hash making material around and want to try this soon, although I think the only way I'd want to smoke it would be if I could dab it. I don't see why not though, it looks really good.


Thanks Up depends on my mood and situation honestly, sometimes I like it in a joint, sometimes on a bowl, sometimes radiant vaped (Eclipse vape style) and some contact vaped (Dabbing/Knifing). Sometimes I like the candy/shatter style sometimes I like the budder/whipped style. Variety is always a nice thing. but the way I do it the most.... I'll smoke a bowl of herb and then leave the ash, I put the oil on the ash and smoke it. The oil absorbs into the ash and puts out a hashy taste, but it sucks through sometimes so be careful if you do that lol. A joint is better for like chiefing sessions with your friends.

I say use that trim, and try all of your options. Find which one you like best, plus I don't think you'd mind it lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 15, 2012)

hotknives are the way to go


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 15, 2012)

So here are a fews pics of my NMK baby and roots and my Un-Shaved pussies.....

The NMK is going to be a squat bitch....

And my first raised garden bed of the season....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 15, 2012)

nice !



cat #2 looks like a fuckin thug!


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 15, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> nice !
> 
> 
> 
> cat #2 looks like a fuckin thug!





She is...Always ambushing cat #1


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 15, 2012)

lmfao ... thats some funny shit .. my dogs are liek that...the bitch runs the show , the male jus gets assualted regularly


----------



## Doobieus (Feb 15, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> So here are a fews pics of my NMK baby and roots and my Un-Shaved pussies.....
> 
> The NMK is going to be a squat bitch....
> 
> And my first raised garden bed of the season....


First off, just noticed the location change and LMAO seriously. Everything's looking good man. Lol those are the only pussies you would want un-shaved .


----------



## Doobieus (Feb 17, 2012)

Starting this update with my wake n bake and tunes  yay!!

So here's what I have been up to.... Yesterday I spent the day monitoring my clone/germination box I made from a reptile under tank heater and a small sterilite storage box. Well after reading mixed reviews on the safety of my heat mat, I decided to just test it myself. After testing I realized the people with overheat reviews were fucking idiots . I was going to make a rheostat or buy a thermostat, but it's not needed as it has hit 81F/27C as a max temp. The box would fit probably 6 solo cups, just to give you a size comparison. The price for the box was under 20 bucks and works, can't really ask for more than that lol.

Today I will be preparing the smaller tent to put the KB and BW in, and preparing the big tent for another round also. The T5's are going to be put up tonight, still debating on the set up though. Bouncing back and forth between options . Option 1 is both T5's dual spectrum in the smaller tent, or Option 2 is 1 T5 in the smaller tent veg spectrum, and the other T5 set to bloom spectrum as added supplement lighting with the 250 HPS and daylight CFL's. Decisions.... Decisions.... Feed back on the options welcome .

Another thing that may change is the line up, I _thought _it was final  but then was gifted by a great friend .


----------



## Doobieus (Feb 18, 2012)

Was going through some pics in my camera, and found a couple nice oil shots. This was whipped until it was able to be handled. Pressed the 2nd pic between my fingers, no mess, no fuss, and easy to pull some off to toke. Thought I'd share.

View attachment 2066331View attachment 2066330


----------



## Doobieus (Feb 18, 2012)

Another update, today was the first time I used the GO Box. I was super hesitant because I read from a couple posts they stink something fierce. Didn't smell that bad honestly lol, the BioWeed reminds me of that ooze from Ninja Turtles. I didn't open the BioMarine, I think that's the smelly one.... Cold processed squid, that's the one I fear opening. Other than that, smells like a normal garden.... kind of took me back to actual gardening. FF and Humboldt don't have this smell, I don't know I'm weird I guess lol.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 18, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Another update, today was the first time I used the GO Box. I was super hesitant because I read from a couple posts they stink something fierce. Didn't smell that bad honestly lol, the BioWeed reminds me of that ooze from Ninja Turtles. I didn't open the BioMarine, I think that's the smelly one.... Cold processed squid, that's the one I fear opening. Other than that, smells like a normal garden.... kind of took me back to actual gardening. FF and Humboldt don't have this smell, I don't know I'm weird I guess lol.


 0mg, my place stinks like fish emulsion, holy dog shit does that stuff stink up the joint.. not spilled or anything, i guess the lil drop or two that runs down the bottle is enough to stink .... hope that shit was worth it, lol...

here's a few pix of the new girls...


----------



## Doobieus (Feb 18, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> View attachment 2067254View attachment 2067267View attachment 2067266View attachment 2067265View attachment 2067264View attachment 2067262View attachment 2067261View attachment 2067260View attachment 2067257View attachment 2067256View attachment 2067268
> 
> 0mg, my place stinks like fish emulsion, holy dog shit does that stuff stink up the joint.. not spilled or anything, i guess the lil drop or two that runs down the bottle is enough to stink .... hope that shit was worth it, lol...
> 
> here's a few pix of the new girls...


I still love the cousin It one, soooo cute lol. Dude imagine dropping a full bottle of that shit.... I almost threw up so many times having to clean it up. Probably one of my worst memories working for that shop lol


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 18, 2012)

Its only been 3 days,But i thought i would throw a few pics up of the NMK


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 18, 2012)

the first pix and the last three are the one purple berry diesel.. the sister to the one i already killed.. this one wasn't looking too good either, but is coming around pretty good, still not really happy, but getting there..

2/ 5 are the c99s, nice sativa looking leaves and happy plants over all.. they had some n defiencey early on, but got that taken care of for the most part and are looking good...
the next two are the chocolate rains x amnesia haze that i'm excited about.. they are looking pretty sativa as well..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 18, 2012)

the am haze Xs look alot liek the c99s do in a few pix... i had to read the pot to tell em apart .. glad you sorted the def out mang, now yur smooth sailin with those, there bulletproof as long as you keep N and Calmag in em.... when you flip em use 1/4 strength PK and work up, they seem to be picky in flowering , i raosted mine till i fugred it out


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 16, 2012)

Lol well ain't that just about a bitch? I post my update and the same day all this hack and data loss crap happens. Bah just my luck!!

I guess I'll re-post the update again later, cest la vie.

For now though.... Wake n' Bake with a smile!!


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 16, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Lol well ain't that just about a bitch? I post my update and the same day all this hack and data loss crap happens. Bah just my luck!!
> 
> I guess I'll re-post the update again later, cest la vie.
> 
> For now though.... Wake n' Bake with a smile!!


Where you get these hack details?


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 16, 2012)

"An SQL injection attack hit our server early in the morning causing alot of our posts to be overwritten and the site was then redirected."

From the loss of data sticky.


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 16, 2012)

Okay so an update redo, I might re-post all of the pics from this round so far.

Anyhow KB/BW both got a trim up, the KB looks loads better imho. Looked into TMV a little more, never thought it was that important until now. Anyhow I think the KB might be suffering from it. Some of the leaves look blistery/crinkled and are yellowing out. Anyone have more info by chance, cure if there is one? It's about time I stepped up my game again, been slacking for awhile now lol.

I took clones on the 12th, with Rapid rooters and Clonex. BBG and NLxBB are still growing, showing some N def. So the small tent, big tent and germ/clone box are all occupied. Now to get my timing down to a harvest every month, and I'll be golden . 

*BW*


*KB*


*BW and KB group shot*

*
NLxBB and BBG group shot*

*
KB and BW clones*


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 17, 2012)

Well now i will have to get some pics up.
Bitch has really stretched on me,and the 150hps is just sad......
She is flowering,and its going to be a joke...


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 18, 2012)

All right now and the comedy show begins.........


Few NMK pics and some of the garden beds...

Going to add some cfls and see if that helps.

Damn lame grow imo and its not the plant it is me for not being into it i guess.


----------



## C.Indica (Mar 18, 2012)

Gorgeous veggie garden.
You have the talent,
just apply yourself Mindmelted!

I'm going to follow this grow,
And can someone mention full names of the featured strains?

I'm especially curious about the "BW" and "NMK"


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 18, 2012)

C.Indica said:


> Gorgeous veggie garden.
> You have the talent,
> just apply yourself Mindmelted!
> 
> ...


 bw is blue widow by dinafem i want to say, could be off about the breeder, but i think it's right. and nmk is nightmare kush by uk cheese head, and it's basically a white s1 imo...


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 18, 2012)

Racerboy is correct..

Except i belive it is a S2...

Could be wrong,Would not be the first time or the last.....


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 18, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Racerboy is correct..
> 
> Except i belive it is a S2...
> 
> Could be wrong,Would not be the first time or the last.....


 yah, you're right mind, i forgot about the white already being an s1, lol, my bad...


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 19, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> All right now and the comedy show begins.........
> 
> 
> Few NMK pics and some of the garden beds...
> ...


Then get into it, I KNOW damned well that you can pull off a double digit dry yield. I mean dude your veggie beds are obvious examples of what your green thumb can do. She might be lankier than other plants you've grown but she still looks healthy as hell, and still has those meaty branches. I don't know I guess I think you're being way too hard on yourself, but then again aren't we all sometimes lol. 

Keep your head up Mind .



C.Indica said:


> I'm going to follow this grow,
> And can someone mention full names of the featured strains?


Welcome C Indica, the more the merrier.

Doobieus: Dinafem Blue Widow, DNA Genetics Kushberry, G13 Labs Blueberry Gum and W.o.S. Northern Lights x Big Bud thus far, will be adding A.S.C. Chocolate Chunky Munky later also. 

Mindmelted: UK cheese head Nightmare Kush.

Racerboy: A.S.C. C-99, CannaVenture Purple Berry Diesel, Connoisseur Grand Daddy Purple, and Sannie's freebie list Amnesia Haze x Chocolate Rain.

Hope this helps catch you up some.


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words doobs.......

We will see how she goes from here....


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 19, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, you're right mind, i forgot about the white already being an s1, lol, my bad...


Yah over on CLCafe, Cheese says he Bought a pack of S1's for around $500- and made the S2's from there... 
Ill be right back with the actual quote... 


> The white clone was selfed i paid top $$ for the s1 seeds (around $500 a pk i think ) a keeper out of the pack was named nmk due to the hard hitting sleepy stoned (plus it giving me my first nightmare in over 15 yrs )





> Thats right . I was lucky to find a gem in a pack of seeds what puts the white clone to shame .
> Im glad i paid top $$$ or i wouldnt have my nmk .
> 
> meny have smoked her and grown her . some have binned the white clone and replaced with the nmk .
> ...





> i had around 50 seeds what i wouldnt class as seeds to be sold . so i added them to the last 50pks i sent to the tude .


LoL... No wonder we all had 11 seed packs...
I just thought they all came that way....


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 19, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Thanks for the kind words doobs.......
> 
> We will see how she goes from here....


No kind words about it, it's the truth lol but you're welcome.


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 24, 2012)

Time for a new set of update pictures.....


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 24, 2012)

starting to frost up nicely mind... i'll try and get some new pix up asap as well...


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 24, 2012)

She's a trying thats for sure......


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 24, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> She's a trying thats for sure......


 it don't look bad imo... a lil stretched, but other than that, she's coming along nicely..


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 24, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> starting to frost up nicely mind... i'll try and get some new pix up asap as well...


2 years later..... lol.


Mindmelted said:


> She's a trying thats for sure......


The little canna plant that could, she thinks she can, she thinks she can lol.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 25, 2012)

How far along are they Racer?


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 25, 2012)

Pipe Dream said:


> How far along are they Racer?


 i'd say that they're about idk, maybe 3 weeks into flower or close to that... nice to have you around: pipe...


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 26, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Time for a new set of update pictures.....


Like Racer said, she's coming along nicely. You are too hard on yourself Mind, it's your first grow back really. Don't beat yourself into the ground about it. Not too mention you've got a long ways to go, so you never know .



racerboy71 said:


> View attachment 2087619View attachment 2087618View attachment 2087615View attachment 2087616View attachment 2087617View attachment 2087621View attachment 2087622View attachment 2087623View attachment 2087624View attachment 2087625View attachment 2087626View attachment 2087627View attachment 2087628View attachment 2087629View attachment 2087630View attachment 2087631View attachment 2087620View attachment 2087614


Which are which? I mean obviously the one with fat leaves isn't the c99 or other one, before you make a smart ass comment lol. Which one is the cousin it one too? That 10th pic is probably my favorite . That's gonna look way nice in a couple of months.

Man I need to update .... I'll try and get one up tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 26, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> View attachment 2087619View attachment 2087618View attachment 2087615View attachment 2087616View attachment 2087617View attachment 2087621View attachment 2087622View attachment 2087623View attachment 2087624View attachment 2087625View attachment 2087626View attachment 2087627View attachment 2087628View attachment 2087629View attachment 2087630View attachment 2087631View attachment 2087620View attachment 2087614



Looking good racer................


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks doobs,But you know me i want baseball bat size nugz.......


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 26, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Like Racer said, she's coming along nicely. You are too hard on yourself Mind, it's your first grow back really. Don't beat yourself into the ground about it. Not too mention you've got a long ways to go, so you never know .
> 
> 
> Which are which? I mean obviously the one with fat leaves isn't the c99 or other one, before you make a smart ass comment lol. Which one is the cousin it one too? That 10th pic is probably my favorite . That's gonna look way nice in a couple of months.
> ...


 i'll try and take some pix again tonight with the names of them visable fr you... i think most of them are the c99s, but the one chocolate rain x amnesia haze also looks a lot alike the c99's, and i get them confused trying to guess, lol... the first and 4th and 7th and the 9th i think are all the gdp's... they're gonna be nice sugar coated buds the way things are looking so far..


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> i'll try and take some pix again tonight with the names of them visable fr you... i think most of them are the c99s, but the one chocolate rain x amnesia haze also looks a lot alike the c99's, and i get them confused trying to guess, lol... the first and 4th and 7th and the 9th i think are all the gdp's... they're gonna be nice sugar coated buds the way things are looking so far..


your c99's from female seeds?


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> your c99's from female seeds?


 no trying, these are from joey weed stock, which he used bro's grimm stock to make his f w/e they are, and these are one more generation past what joey put out by asshole seed collective..
asc broke them down into three distinctive pheno's, i picked the pineapple pheno out of the lot as he said they were his faves of the bunch..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 26, 2012)

lookin superb mang! 

yeah it really is hard to tell the Haze plants from the C99s lol.... i cant really tell tbh


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 27, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> lookin superb mang!
> 
> yeah it really is hard to tell the Haze plants from the C99s lol.... i cant really tell tbh


 lmao, that makes two of us.. i have the strain names written in a small piece of a solo cup and stuck in the dirt on them, but i can never see the names till i go digging around looking for them, which i pretty much never do.. 
i only have the one haze plant left, and it looks so much like the cindy's it's not even funny... the gdps are super easy to tell apart at least.. 

the cindy's are coming around nicely.. starting to frost up some on the fan leaves and all, so i'm a happy camper for the most part.. can't wait for them to really start to fill in though...

been digging those botanicare nutes a lot as well dizzle... super fucking easy to use, way easier than the an stuff i was using for sure.. just started using the bloom nutes and haven't had any issues so far, so i can't bitch, and how can i complain about free??


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 28, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> lmao, that makes two of us.. i have the strain names written in a small piece of a solo cup and stuck in the dirt on them, but i can never see the names till i go digging around looking for them, which i pretty much never do..
> i only have the one haze plant left, and it looks so much like the cindy's it's not even funny... the gdps are super easy to tell apart at least..
> 
> the cindy's are coming around nicely.. starting to frost up some on the fan leaves and all, so i'm a happy camper for the most part.. can't wait for them to really start to fill in though...
> ...


Deff look alot alike mang lol..... whoever doubts that C99 was from JH is nuts, especialy when you grow it next to a haze you can really see soem simalrities. These will bulk up near the end, 4th-7th week they pack the most meat on.

yeah man, i really dig the botanicare gear to, i got the whole lineup now, the hydroplex is like roids for the buds but its pretty nuclear, i used 2 doses in one week adn noticed a lil bit of freckles on the fans the next few days. All there shit is pretty concentrated so it goes along way, plus even when you gotta pay money for it its failry cheap compared to other brands, deff th emost bang for the buck.


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 29, 2012)

Okay Dizz and Racer, how do the nutes smell?

If it's pretty much no smell or not noticeable, then I may have to try it out. I really like the GO nutes thus far, the only time I go deficient is times like now when I'm sick. The defs go away pretty quickly after a feed though. The smell though oh god the smell.... I hold my breathe when I measure out my nutes, one of these days I'm going to go too slow on measuring and pass out I swear lol.

Anyway as some of you know, I got my beans that I got for doing 3 of CC's banners yesterday. Had a feeling I might have gotten screwed, but he made up for the long wait for sure. He threw in a pack of Gorilla Grape F2's, not sure who they're from or bred by. Hoping it's legit, which it should be, given who I got them from. I got Delta9's Simpson Kush, Motarebel's Apollo 13 f4, Happy Haole's Gorilla Berry and the Gorilla Grape F2's.

I don't know much about Motarebel aside from knowing it's one of the breeder's I put on the banner. So I did some looking up, and I'm pretty sure that it's from Bros. Grimm stock. They are trying to lock in the genetics without as they say "Bottlenecking/eliminating any of the lines varied expressions.". So I'm pretty stoked on that, because that means I have 2 Bros. Grimm stock strains now. The C99 from ASC and now the Apollo 13, extremely happy right now. I went to bed last night with a smile on my face, woke up today all happy. 

Yay for beans and friends lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 29, 2012)

They dont smell nasty , they smell like nutes but not that medicine crappy smell, when you mix em you cant smell em at all. 

Try some fish emulsion indoors lol , now that stinks!


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 29, 2012)

I never got my free nute.
I must really suck very bad!!!!!!!


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 29, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> They dont smell nasty , they smell like nutes but not that medicine crappy smell, when you mix em you cant smell em at all.
> 
> Try some fish emulsion indoors lol , now that stinks!


Dude one of the old head shops I worked for, sold adult shit and grow supplies too. So we had bottles of nutes all organized in the back room and shit. I knocked over a whole fucking bottle of fish emulsion one day.... I gagged the whole way through cleaning it up. So fucking vile, was like a whore house past it's due, so bad.

These GO nutes smell uhm spoiled/sour, which I expect but god damn lol. I'll take the medicine smell over ass any day lol.



Mindmelted said:


> I never got my free nute.
> I must really suck very bad!!!!!!!


Correction WE must suck lol. I never got shit either, saaaaaad.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 29, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> I never got my free nute.
> I must really suck very bad!!!!!!!


 i've heard a few people say that they didn't get poo from that promo.. botanicare must fucking love me as i get shit from them all of the time.. i didn't get one of the others in that thread though...

and yah doobs, the botanicare stuff don't smell bad.. most of the stuff looks* ba*sically watered down like most nutes.. the liquid karma on the other hand is pretty thick and is the one that has any sort of smell to it imo, but nothing major at all..


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 29, 2012)

I never got shit from them either and i use the shit out of their stuff.


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 29, 2012)

Got 3 more early flowering pics and some more garden stuff...

And that is the size of lizard i have around here racer.....

And i forgot about the garden guardian.....


----------



## DSB65 (Mar 29, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> I never got shit from them either and i use the shit out of their stuff.


me either..did there damn survey 4 or 5 times now...guess racer is getting it all........


----------



## DSB65 (Mar 29, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Got 3 more early flowering pics and some more garden stuff...
> 
> And that is the size of lizard i have around here racer.....
> 
> And i forgot about the garden guardian.....


nice garden........


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 29, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> me either..did there damn survey 4 or 5 times now...guess racer is getting it all........


That damn racerboy.......


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 29, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> nice garden........



Thank ya.......


----------



## DSB65 (Mar 29, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> That damn racerboy.......


damn him to hell....lol...but its good hes getting it......


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 29, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> damn him to hell....lol...but its good hes getting it......


Yeah thats true..
Because you,me and doobs have not....


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 29, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Yeah thats true..
> Because you,me and doobs have not....


yea dont forget me as well


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 29, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> yea dont forget me as well



Damn! Sorry about that.
I guess we all belong to the same we suck club.....


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 29, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Got 3 more early flowering pics and some more garden stuff...
> 
> And that is the size of lizard i have around here racer.....
> 
> And i forgot about the garden guardian.....


Lol okay yeah maybe I'm blind but I've looked for about 5 minutes and cannot see a damn lizard. Where the fuck?!

I like that kitty she's a fatty and she lets me pet her and doesn't run away like the other one lol.

Yeah Racer da fack man!! Lol kidding, you know I got nothin' but love for your nute hoarding lucky ass ha ha.


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 30, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Lol okay yeah maybe I'm blind but I've looked for about 5 minutes and cannot see a damn lizard. Where the fuck?!
> 
> I like that kitty she's a fatty and she lets me pet her and doesn't run away like the other one lol.
> 
> Yeah Racer da fack man!! Lol kidding, you know I got nothin' but love for your nute hoarding lucky ass ha ha.



I fixed it,you where not going crazy.
I forgot the lizard picture...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 30, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> I fixed it,you where not going crazy.
> I forgot the lizard picture...


lmao , trickery!


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 30, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> lmao , trickery!


Got to fuck with them some times........


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 30, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> I fixed it,you where not going crazy.
> I forgot the lizard picture...


Durrrrrr we're all special sometimes it's okay lol.



Dizzle Frost said:


> lmao , trickery!


GASP!! 



Mindmelted said:


> Got to fuck with them some times........


You're lucky I got love for you lol.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 30, 2012)

that's a pretty cool sized lizard.. i'm sure the pup would fucking love them.. she has recently discovered bees, lol, been waiting for her dumb ass to get stung, lol... she's had a few in her mouth and everything thus far, been lucky i guess...


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 1, 2012)

A few new pictures..........


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 1, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Got to fuck with them some times........


lol yeah man deffs , what life without funnys?



racerboy71 said:


> that's a pretty cool sized lizard.. i'm sure the pup would fucking love them.. she has recently discovered bees, lol, been waiting for her dumb ass to get stung, lol... she's had a few in her mouth and everything thus far, been lucky i guess...


 My pitbull attacked a bee when he was a pup and he never did it again, same went for taods LOL that was funny as fuck .... he sees a giant ass toad in the yard and put the grabon him, then his mouth got all foamy like he was rabid and he wasnt real happy with the whole thing. Dogs are funny as fuck when there finding out things.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 1, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> lol yeah man deffs , what life without funnys?
> 
> My pitbull attacked a bee when he was a pup and he never did it again, same went for taods LOL that was funny as fuck .... he sees a giant ass toad in the yard and put the grabon him, then his mouth got all foamy like he was rabid and he wasnt real happy with the whole thing. Dogs are funny as fuck when there finding out things.


 i liked when my pup ate my tums than her shits were all foamy for a few days after, it was funny to see actually.. 


and they are looking good mind..


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 7, 2012)

Okay so I haven't updated in awhile, everything was the same sooooo I waited for something different.

I have been taking pics this whole time though, so you'll still see all the pics that would've been in separate updates. 2 of the BW clones have rooted really well, the rest are still rooting. Just taking longer than those two. The 2 clones in cups of water have started to form nubs but are taking forever to develop. 

The NLBB is finally not hating life as much, I fed her heavier this time. I was afraid of nuking the shit out of her but I was being way too cautious and in return starved her some.... whoops lol. The BBG isn't a heavy feeder like the NLBB but she is a hell of a lot bigger. I started LST with the BBG last night, not going to do an insane LST though. Going to keep vegging to nab some clones then going to flip.

The BW/KB I slacked on some, so you can actually see the N deficiency progressing in the pics and then getting better lol. Probably going to keep 1 KB and BW clone to turn into new mothers. Going to throw some of these clones into bloom with the BBG and NLBB. Then going to throw the 5 gallon KB/BW into bloom to get rid of them. Doing a 4 week perpetual so every 4 weeks I'm gonna try and switch it up between strains for variety. CCM is definitely still in the line up, but the others.... So hard to choose now!! I can only imagine how Racer feels, poor bastard probably goes insane lol.

Got ten 5in square pots, and a 10in x 20in tray, 3ft bamboo stakes, soil, and velcro on a roll. The bamboo stakes and velcro will make it loads easier to LST with these smart pots. I just stuck 4 stakes into the soil and made a teepee and bound the stakes together. Looks like an actual garden now lol. 

Hoping these pics stay in order by date, so you guys can see the progression.


* NLxBB and BBG*



*BW and KB*


*
Clones*


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 7, 2012)

nice lookin shiznit, reminds me of the Jungle lol


----------



## East Coast Pro (Apr 7, 2012)

Doobieus wow, all that under one 250w HPS?


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 7, 2012)

i fucking love the pix of the rr with the roots all poking out, lol.. very cool.. could you grow those moms any bigger btw..


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 7, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> nice lookin shiznit, reminds me of the Jungle lol


Lol thanks Dizz, yeah it's getting pretty out of hand.



East Coast Pro said:


> Doobieus wow, all that under one 250w HPS?


Actually the BBG and NLxBB are in the tent with the 250 in it. The rest are in the smaller tent with a 110w T5 daylight spectrum. The bigger tent will be running a 250, a 110w T5 bloom spectrum, and some CFL's for supplement lighting. Just waiting to hang the second T5 up, no point in hanging it up right now.



racerboy71 said:


> i fucking love the pix of the rr with the roots all poking out, lol.. very cool.. could you grow those moms any bigger btw..


Yeah I had some pics with the roots poking out under the cling wrap, but you can't see those as well. Figured to do a good root shot when I transplanted. Ha ha ha smart ass, you know the answer is yes lol. They are getting ridiculous, I'll admit it. Probably will clone the shit out of both before I bloom them again. Better than just trashing them you know?

I swear dude the KB is like 5-6 little plants on one lol, wish I was running a 600 or more at times like this. I really wish I had more room to keep them, even more wish I had a place to bloom them out doors. My god dude can you fucking imagine?! BEASTS!! Lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 8, 2012)

Some more pics......


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 8, 2012)

She starting to fill in, looking good Mind.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 8, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> She starting to fill in, looking good Mind.


Yours are doing great also......


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 8, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Yours are doing great also......


Thanks Mind, it's gonna be good times.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy Easter to Doobs and Racer and all who visit the thread......


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 9, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Happy Easter to Doobs and Racer and all who visit the thread......


Lol dude ugh chocolate, ugh eggs..... Man what sick fuck thought of that combo?! A natural laxative with a natural gas producer, I guess that would resurrect anyone. Even Christ himself lol.

Happy belated I don't know wtf a big bunny that shits eggs and stalks children with candy has to do with Christianity day.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 9, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Happy Easter to Doobs and Racer and all who visit the thread......


 thanks mind, you too..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 9, 2012)

the easter bunny is just an acceptable marketable version of pedo bear lol


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 10, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> the easter bunny is just an acceptable marketable version of pedo bear lol




Yeah that looks _REAL_ acceptable, this bunny must have a van .


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 10, 2012)

lmao Pedo Bunny


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 11, 2012)

took some new pix, but for w/e fucking reason my phone saved them on it's internal memory and now i can't access them to down load them.. going to take some new pix tonight though...
the c99's are starting to fill in very nicely.. can't fucking wait to smoke these bad boys..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 11, 2012)

Nice! yeah man they do most of thier growing in the last week and a half


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 11, 2012)

Blah blah boopity bah


----------



## DSB65 (Apr 11, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> View attachment 2118348
> Blah blah boopity bah


looks great man...


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 12, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> View attachment 2118348
> Blah blah boopity bah


Looks good, hopefully you come back with more pics and some updates .


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 12, 2012)

looks chubby and dank


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 12, 2012)

sorry was trying something....here's an update... the bigger buds are all the c99's, and the other are the gdp's i do believe..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 12, 2012)

they look pretty frosty RB , the leaves look wet almost haha


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 12, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> sorry was trying something....here's an update... the bigger buds are all the c99's, and the other are the gdp's i do believe..


Yummy dude, bet it's smelling all nice lol.


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 13, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> sorry was trying something....here's an update... the bigger buds are all the c99's, and the other are the gdp's i do believe..


shit ive been lookin for a good gdp journal, subbed.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 13, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> shit ive been lookin for a good gdp journal, subbed.


 thanks crazy hazey.. not sure if mines a good one, lol, but it is a gdp grow non the less.. 

this is from connoisuer, i have the kens beans laying around waiting to be cracked too, depending on how much i like conny's strain that is..


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 13, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> thanks crazy hazey.. not sure if mines a good one, lol, but it is a gdp grow non the less..
> 
> this is from connoisuer, i have the kens beans laying around waiting to be cracked too, depending on how much i like conny's strain that is..


the gdp looks pretty nice, id do a side by side grow with both of their beans if i could. thatd be sweet, the c99s looking great too, are they from female seeds?


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 13, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> the gdp looks pretty nice, id do a side by side grow with both of their beans if i could. thatd be sweet, the c99s looking great too, are they from female seeds?


 nah, the gdps are from connoisuer genetics, fem's, and the c99s are from a friend of mine.. he made them from joey weed stock.. he did a lot of work on the line and now has 3 pheno's all separated into seed form, and was nice enough to grace me with about 15 or more seeds of each pheno..
i went with the pineapple pheno as that is the one that everyone seems to talk the most about.. shit smells so fucking good, straight up pineapple funk.. omg, so good, lol..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 13, 2012)

fuckin sweet!

yeah those smell like nothing else really


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 13, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> fuckin sweet!
> 
> yeah those smell like nothing else really


 i'm telling you d, they are killing any smell that maybe coming from the gdps, lol.. i don't even know if the gdp's have an odor now or not 'cuz it's soo over powered by the c99's.. 

what are the other 2 pheno's like d??


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 13, 2012)

and hey dizzle, what would you think if i were to take a fuck load of clones and do a sog run with the c99s?? i'm talking about cramming a fuck load of them into my small space and giving them a short veg time and let em rip???

i've never done a sog before, and not sure how well the c99s would work in that kind of grow..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 13, 2012)

Thats awesomeness! They really kick up the stink in the last 2 weeks. The other two phenos are a lil diff , one is Sweet sorta skunky and one is a lil more spicier. Structure is about the samish on all 3, high and taste differ a lil. The Spicey one might yield slightly more as well. I havnt tested that one yet, just the Pineapple and the Pheno3. Im basing it off the mother , which was spicey and grew honkin fat tops.

a SoG is prolly the best way to grow those IMO , with the stretch and speed they do well in grow bags, jus prune the lowers were the lil popcorn grows unless you want it for hash. Yul have a bunch of top colas that way, but taller plants more than likley.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 13, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Thats awesomeness! They really kick up the stink in the last 2 weeks. The other two phenos are a lil diff , one is Sweet sorta skunky and one is a lil more spicier. Structure is about the samish on all 3, high and taste differ a lil. The Spicey one might yield slightly more as well. I havnt tested that one yet, just the Pineapple and the Pheno3. Im basing it off the mother , which was spicey and grew honkin fat tops.
> 
> a SoG is prolly the best way to grow those IMO , with the stretch and speed they do well in grow bags, jus prune the lowers were the lil popcorn grows unless you want it for hash. Yul have a bunch of top colas that way, but taller plants more than likley.


 very cool, thanks for the 411 dizzle.. i'm leaning that way, but idk yet, always got something new i wanna try out... fuck my life..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 13, 2012)

Thats the best way to learn , do what you wanna do ... if it works keep doing it, if it doesnt dont do it again lol ... thats what i like about this sport, 10 guys can grow 10 diff ways and end up with good results. I like using smaller pots personally.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 13, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Thats the best way to learn , do what you wanna do ... if it works keep doing it, if it doesnt dont do it again lol ... thats what i like about this sport, 10 guys can grow 10 diff ways and end up with good results. I like using smaller pots personally.


 i'm doing smaller pots this grow cuz i planted so many damn seeds to begin with and was super crowded in my space.. than after the males showed their heads, well, i guess i was just too damn lazy to transplant them...
i was actually going to transplant, than when i went to pick up the pot to take it out of my grow, it wouldn't fucking budge.. i was all like wtf man.. i had one pot sitting on top of another one that just had some old dirt in it to raise the canopy a bit, and when i went to move it i noticed it had this big ass root growing into the bottom pot all cool like, so i just left it alone..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 13, 2012)

in my case i have 4sq ft to work with lol so i grow in smaller pots ... but my watts to foot ratio is outa this world LOL


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 13, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> in my case i have 4sq ft to work with lol so i grow in smaller pots ... but my watts to foot ratio is outa this world LOL


 lmao, i might have about 6 or so myself dizzle, so you're not alone in the worlds smallest grow space contest..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 13, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> lmao, i might have about 6 or so myself dizzle, so you're not alone in the worlds smallest grow space contest..


 haha , its rediculous man. I need a 3x3 tent, but im to cheap to upgrade lol ... i got 154 watts a foot as tho , on paper it looks pretty impressive haha

to be honest i dunno what id do with loads of space, i kind aliek the simple smaller grows


----------



## DSB65 (Apr 13, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> in my case i have 4sq ft to work with lol so i grow in smaller pots ... but my watts to foot ratio is outa this world LOL


what size light are you using


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 13, 2012)

6 hundy with 3.89 sq ft


----------



## DSB65 (Apr 13, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> 6 hundy with 3.89 sq ft


i have a 3 by 3 with a 400....


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 13, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> 6 hundy with 3.89 sq ft


 i thought you only had a 4 hundy d???


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 13, 2012)

3x3 is perfect for 400/600 , id grow the same amount but theyd at least have soem room between them.

nah RB its a 600 galaxy up that lil bitch


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 13, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> 3x3 is perfect for 400/600 , id grow the same amount but theyd at least have soem room between them.
> 
> nah RB its a 600 galaxy up that lil bitch


 hmm, don't know what i was thinking of then.. 

and yah, i was talking to the dude at my local hydro store whom i really respect as he has talked me out of buying more expensive items and told me a cheaper item would work just as well as the over priced one..
anyhoo's, he was telling me that he wouldn't recommend a 400 wat'er unless i had atleast a 3 x 3 area, and i am like right on the border line as i have 3 feet one way and a lil over 2.5 the other way... i eventually got the 400 watter, and i have to admit, it's about as much as i would try an squeeze into my small space unless i did some serious revamping on the exhaust side of things..
i can't even imagine a 600 in my space.. temps would be like 110 with lights off, lol..


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey yall, what's crackin? I'll be under at least one 600 hps. I have plenty of room, I'm planning to try and branch them out. I don't have journal just thought you'd like to see. 

Hope that's cool.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 14, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> hmm, don't know what i was thinking of then..
> 
> and yah, i was talking to the dude at my local hydro store whom i really respect as he has talked me out of buying more expensive items and told me a cheaper item would work just as well as the over priced one..
> anyhoo's, he was telling me that he wouldn't recommend a 400 wat'er unless i had atleast a 3 x 3 area, and i am like right on the border line as i have 3 feet one way and a lil over 2.5 the other way... i eventually got the 400 watter, and i have to admit, it's about as much as i would try an squeeze into my small space unless i did some serious revamping on the exhaust side of things..
> i can't even imagine a 600 in my space.. temps would be like 110 with lights off, lol..


i had a 400 before, maybe thats what you were thinking of. As far as space a 2x2 is good for a 400 IMO, mine was about 8" from the canopy and temps wer ein the 70s , the 600 is bit hotter, i have a honeywell turbo fan and it stays between 75-85 with the lamp 12-14" away... its all in how the fan is aimed, if its off a lil the temps go to the 90s.
Cheaper is usualy better in some cases, my hydro guy wants 300+ for a 3x3 tho lol, hes telling me the ones online are shitty, but i seen the same ones for alot cheaper. Was lookin at a 4x2 but i dont really care for the dimensions to much, maybe id have to see it on action. 3x3 seems perfect cuz ill never upgrade to a 1000 anyways.


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 14, 2012)

Wow I didn't think you guys were in that small of spaces. I think my closet is around 36 sq ft, but the tents I think are 4 for the smaller tent and the bigger tent is 6 or 12. I was told that generally a 3x3 is 250 material, a 2x2 150, a 4x4 400, etc. but more light in a smaller space would be nicer obviously lol. 

When you add up all the lighting in the big tent this time around it comes out to about 460w does that count . Only 250 is HPS though . I need to get some new pics up of the tent, I hung up the T5 vertically. About the only way the damn thing would fit lol. I hung it up on the right side though, so only the BBG is really gonna benefit I think. I was going to put it on the back of the tent, but realized that shit would be facing me when I opened the tent.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 14, 2012)

I go by watts per foot when i figure out the tent size. You want at least 50 watts /sq-ft. So a 600 in a 3x3 gives you 66 watts/sq ft , a 600 in a 4x4 only gets you 37.5 watts/sq-ft. If the tent is too big your gonna lose lumens/foot and it makes it hard to light it all unless you had a light mover. 

You want as many lumens per foot as you can muster safely, right now mine is way to high @ 23136 lumens / foot LOL i think thats higher than the sun ffs


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 14, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> nah, the gdps are from connoisuer genetics, fem's, and the c99s are from a friend of mine.. he made them from joey weed stock.. he did a lot of work on the line and now has 3 pheno's all separated into seed form, and was nice enough to grace me with about 15 or more seeds of each pheno..
> i went with the pineapple pheno as that is the one that everyone seems to talk the most about.. shit smells so fucking good, straight up pineapple funk.. omg, so good, lol..


shittt, id love to grow some c99, that strains got some history. you lucked out man.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 14, 2012)

Pipe Dream said:


> Hey yall, what's crackin? I'll be under at least one 600 hps. I have plenty of room, I'm planning to try and branch them out. I don't have journal just thought you'd like to see.
> 
> Hope that's cool.


 looking good pipe.. nice to see the new set up up and running finally.. good times..


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 14, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> I go by watts per foot when i figure out the tent size. You want at least 50 watts /sq-ft. So a 600 in a 3x3 gives you 66 watts/sq ft , a 600 in a 4x4 only gets you 37.5 watts/sq-ft. If the tent is too big your gonna lose lumens/foot and it makes it hard to light it all unless you had a light mover.
> 
> You want as many lumens per foot as you can muster safely, right now mine is way to high @ 23136 lumens / foot LOL i think thats higher than the sun ffs


Hence the key word generally .

Yeah about 10-13k or so more lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 30, 2012)

Well i had some pics and then seen i had PM.

And i have not been able to win the battle.

Looked at plant this morning and all the main fan leaves where fucked up and i got PM on the buds.

So i am choppong it down and throwing in the towel on this grow.

Hope everyone else's are doing good.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 30, 2012)

PM seems to be gettin a few growers latley ... id do the same thing Mind, just bin it all and start over later


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 30, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Well i had some pics and then seen i had PM.
> 
> And i have not been able to win the battle.
> 
> ...


ouch i had that shit happen to me like 4 years ago, i sprayed the fan leaves with neem oil and marigold flower mixed in foliar mix, a very small concentration. for the buds, i just sprayed the shit out of them with regular water then shook off any of the excess moisture to avoid any mold problems. hope you still gotta good harvest.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 30, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Well i had some pics and then seen i had PM.
> 
> And i have not been able to win the battle.
> 
> ...


Powdery mildew sucks man, here is a product you can foliar spray on your girls in vegg or early early flower, it changes the ph surface and makes it uninhabitable for those bacteria and mildew.
Here is a little vid, this guy explains it. Plus it does a whole lot of other useful shit.
[youtube]zzIMtsWwGLo[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 30, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Powdery mildew sucks man, here is a product you can foliar spray on your girls in vegg or early early flower, it changes the ph surface and makes it uninhabitable for those bacteria and mildew.
> Here is a little vid, this guy explains it. Plus it does a whole lot of other useful shit.
> [youtube]zzIMtsWwGLo[/youtube]




Thanks for the info.

Unfortunately i am in week 6 of flowering.....


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 30, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Unfortunately i am in week 6 of flowering.....


thats when i had to spray my trainwreck, right at the end of 5 weeks im pretty sure, i was a lot better off than harvesting right then, i let her run another 3 weeks and she made a real comeback, seems like flower took an extra week though.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 30, 2012)

I think i am just going to scrap her.

I belive i see some PM/fungus in the bud also.

Not my thing to smoke mold/fungus bud.


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 30, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> I think i am just going to scrap her.
> 
> I belive i see some PM/fungus in the bud also.
> 
> Not my thing to smoke mold/fungus bud.


ouch mold/fungus eh? dont have any advice on that honestly, id just rip out whatever mold there is, i wouldnt consider that smokin bud either. maybe wash it out and make some form of hash or edibles with the remains, thats all i would do with it.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 30, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> ouch mold/fungus eh? dont have any advice on that honestly, id just rip out whatever mold there is, i wouldnt consider that smokin bud either. maybe wash it out and make some form of hash or edibles with the remains, thats all i would do with it.



What i was thinking also....


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 30, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> What i was thinking also....


great minds think alike dude.


----------



## DrFelterpus (Oct 8, 2012)

Wow that shit is crazy!


----------



## Pipe Dream (Oct 9, 2012)

hey bros. 

I've never tried it but......[video=youtube;S7jE7qzfgQs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7jE7qzfgQs[/video]

Racerboy, Y u No talk to me in forever? I thought we were friends.


----------

